# Maldini alla GDS: TUTTE LE DICHIARAZIONI



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.

Screen e testo







*Sul primo pensiero dopo lo Scudetto: a chi è andato?* "A mamma e papà, spero che lassù possano essere orgogliosi di me".


*Su cosa avrebbe potuto dirgli papà Cesare*: "Forse nulla, solo una pacca sulla spalla o un abbraccio. Era di poche parole soprattutto con me. Nel tempo si è molto ammorbidito e ci siamo confrontati di più. D’altra parte sono di poche parole anche i miei due figli. Come lo sono stato io quando giocavo: parlare era una forzatura, cercavo di farlo il meno possibile".
*Sui festeggiamenti con suo figlio Daniel*: "A Reggio Emilia durante la premiazione a un certo punto ho sentito lo speaker che annunciava il 25, Florenzi. Allora ho realizzato e mi sono detto: '_Adesso tocca a Daniel, che bello_'. L’ ho visto venirmi incontro con gli occhi bassi. Non mi guardava dritto. Lo sapevo, fa sempre così. Ci siamo dati un cinque un po’ sfuggevole. Il giorno dopo l’ho rivisto qui in salotto. Gli ho detto: '_Oh Dani, complimenti_'. Ci siamo abbracciati. Ed è finita lì".
*Maldini su che posso occupa questo Scudetto dopo i sette vinti da giocatore del Milan*: "È il primo trionfo di una nuova vita. Stavolta non ho giocato con velocità e tecnica ma con la testa e i miei valori. Lo considero bellissimo. Una cosa lo accomuna agli altri titoli vinti: la passione per il Milan e il calcio".

*Su questo Scudetto: più capolavoro o miracolo?* "Direi un capolavoro. È la vittoria delle idee, della volontà e dello spirito di gruppo. Siamo rimasti due anni al vertice riuscendo a fare qualcosa di super contro le previsioni. E non è banale il fatto che negli ultimi 20 anni il Milan di scudetti ne avesse vinti solo due. Ecco perché ci dà tanto orgoglio".
*Maldini sullo Scudetto del Milan definito sorprendente*: "Direi di sì. È simile al titolo conquistato con Zaccheroni nel 1999. Ma è venuto con meno investimenti e più idee".

*Sul titolo perso dall'Inter*: "Sono opinioni. Dico che abbiamo fatto 86 punti. E solo una volta nella storia dei campionati a tre punti il Milan era riuscito a fare di più. E vorrei aggiungere che l’entusiasmo che abbiamo registrato nei tifosi era dovuto anche al gioco che la squadra ha espresso e al coraggio che abbiamo dimostrato. Anche nelle scelte di mercato. Questo inverno avevamo Kjær fuori per infortunio e Tomori che si è lesionato il menisco. Non c’era budget. Potevamo prendere un giocatore in prestito per tappare il buco. Invece abbiamo dato fiducia ai nostri giovani. Perché sappiamo che ci possono garantire tanto".
*Maldini sul segreto di questo Milan*: "Dal 2019 a oggi abbiamo preso 21 giocatori. Un mix di ragazzi esperti e molti giovani. Io e Massara abbiamo raccontato a ognuno di loro la storia di un progetto che poi si è realizzato. Dunque siamo stati credibili e questa è una parte importante del nostro successo. Naturalmente erano storie diverse. A Zlatan, per esempio, abbiamo chiesto di darci quello che in questo momento poteva portare al gruppo. Per un giovane come Kalulu il discorso è stato: '_I primi sei mesi guarda e impara. Sei nella patria della difesa, memorizza tutto. Prima o poi l’occasione arriva_'".

*Sulla soddisfazione più grande che sta avendo in questo lavoro*: "Il rapporto personale che ho instaurato con i giocatori. La maggior parte di loro sono giovani che avevano bisogno di una guida. Molti mi considerano come un secondo padre".
*Sul figlio Daniel nello spogliatoio: situazione difficile da governare?* "No, perché è un bravissimo ragazzo che sa stare al suo posto. Viene apprezzato per quello che è. E poi il campo parla chiaro. Se tu non sei adatto per quel tipo di livello i tuoi compagni lo riconoscono subito. Questo per Daniel non succede. Poi è chiaro che deve crescere ma la sua autonomia di pensiero e di vita è chiara all’interno del gruppo".

*Sul gol di mano dell'Udinese con Destiny Udogie, unica volta che ha alzato la voce*: "Ogni tanto dire le cose come stanno serve. Io lo faccio poco perché preferisco chiedere spiegazioni ai responsabili arbitrali in separata sede. E quasi sempre c’è apertura al dialogo. Quella volta non fu così e allora decisi di parlare. Comunque in generale non ci piace lamentarci perché questo può creare degli alibi ai giocatori e rischia di innestare nel pubblico qualcosa di non positivo".
*Sui momenti di frustrazione perché non ha ingaggiato un giocatore avuto tra le mani*: "Certo. I ventuno calciatori che sotto la mia gestione diretta abbiamo preso a titolo definitivo hanno comportato una spesa netta tra entrate e uscite di 75 milioni. Quando ho deciso di rimanere dopo l’addio di Leonardo avevo in testa un budget più alto. Poi l’idea di fare le cose, ma di farle non per forza ma perché sei convinto deve prevalere su quella di spendere ciò che hai. Se posso far risparmiare il club lo faccio. E questo ha fatto si che la mia visione è completamente cambiata. Ho capito che ai giovani devono essere date delle opportunità. Però è necessario far sentire loro la fiducia soprattutto nei momenti difficili. Cosa che a me, da ragazzo, non è mai accaduto".

*Su Mike Maignan*: "Ci siamo affidati al parere di Dida, Ragno e Betti, i nostri preparatori dei portieri. Quindi parlando con lui abbiamo capito cosa aveva in testa, la sua personalità, la voglia di vincere come nessun altro".
*Su Gianluigi Donnarumma*: ha scritto per complimentarsi? "No, ma durante l’anno ci siamo sentiti e poi visti alla festa dei 40 anni di Ibra. Se si è pentito? Non lo so, spero comunque sia felice. Ha dato tanto al Milan".

*Sui paragoni tra Sandro Tonali ed un suo compagno del grande Milan*: "Dicevano potesse essere il nuovo Pirlo ma lui si sentiva come Gattuso. Direi che ha le caratteristiche di entrambi. Il primo anno ha vissuto in una situazione molto difficile. Veniva da un infortunio e ha patito la pressione di essere nel suo club preferito. Questo l’abbiamo capito tenendolo con noi. I risultati si sono visti".

*Su Stefano Pioli, da 'Normal One' a speciale*: "Già essere normali nel 2022 è qualcosa di speciale. Stefano lo conoscevo perché ho giocato con lui nell’Under 21 e ho sempre avuto stima dell’uomo e dell’allenatore. Dal di fuori mi è sempre piaciuto. Ciò che mi ha sorpreso è l’intensità di trasmissione delle sue idee e l’energia che ci mette a Milanello. Io gli ho detto più volte: '_Puoi cambiare tutti i sistemi di gioco che vuoi ma non perdere questa energia che per noi è vitale_'. E guardate che è anche duro nelle cose che dice. Questa cosa mi piace tantissimo".
*Sul confronto tra le questioni tecniche*: "Con Massara ci sediamo spesso assieme a lui per cercare di migliorare qualcosa. Lo facciamo soprattutto quando le cose vanno bene perché si è più aperti al dialogo".

*Su Massara uomo giusto per aprire un ciclo*: "Sicuramente lui è una componente importante. Poi naturalmente ci deve essere la volontà del club di aprire un ciclo. Oggi il Milan con una visione strategica di alto livello può andare a competere il prossimo anno con le più grandi. Se invece si scegliesse una visione di mantenimento, senza investimenti, senza un’idea da Milan rimarremmo nel limbo tra le migliori sei o sette squadre in Italia per tentare di rivincere lo scudetto e qualificarci per la Champions. Per questo è il momento che la proprietà, Elliott o quella che potrebbe arrivare, chiuda il triennio e capisca che strategia vuole per il futuro. Con due o tre acquisti importanti e il consolidamento dei giocatori che abbiamo possiamo competere per qualcosa di più grande in Champions".
*Sull'indicazione chiara per RedBird*: "Sì, anche se io con loro non ho avuto contatti".

*Sul possibile cambio di proprietà*: "La cosa ci è stata detta dopo che è apparsa sulla stampa. Però qualcosa vivendo dentro la sede l’avevo percepita. Ma non è stato un problema. Alla fine quando riesci a creare un gruppo squadra speciale come il nostro queste indiscrezioni non turbano l’ambiente. A Milanello siamo andati avanti sapendo comunque che dietro avevamo una società forte sempre puntuale nei pagamenti. Certo, c’era curiosità. Qualche giocatore con il quale stavamo parlando di rinnovi ci ha detto: '_Aspettiamo perché magari ci saranno più soldi_'".
*Maldini sulle mosse del Milan sul mercato*: "Da mesi ma in questo momento non abbiamo la disponibilità economica per pensare a questo salto di qualità. Anche perché siamo in una fase di passaggio. Vedremo ... E in più c’è anche la questione relativa al contratto mio e di Massara. Siamo in scadenza e non abbiamo rinnovato. Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “i_l vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare_”. O può essere che io dica “_la vostra strategia non mi piace_”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene".

C0ontinua qui in basso


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

*Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
*Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".

*Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
*Se può bastare prendere solo Origi*: "Non dimentichiamo che Giroud è un campione, un giocatore di alto livello. Ma abbiamo anche Rebic. Le soluzioni ci sono. Poi è normale che per competere devi pensare di migliorare qualcosa. Ci muoveremo in base al budget".
*Su Sven Botman*: "L’abbiamo seguito, ma di giocatori validi in quel ruolo ce ne sono molti".
*Su Inter e Juventus che reagiranno sul mercato*: "La Juve non ha intenzione di fermarsi a Vlahovic. L’Inter farà lo stesso. La prossima stagione avremo un campionato che salirà di livello. Perché anche Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Lazio e Atalanta saranno competitive. Ecco perché il ragionamento sulla nostra strategia è fondamentale".

*Su cosa le ha detto Paul Singer*: "Era contentissimo, conosceva la mia storia. Mi ha fatto i complimenti per i valori trasmessi al club. Ed era estasiato e sorpreso dalla passione della gente. Sapeva che io ci credevo. Il figlio Gordon gli aveva raccontato del messaggio che gli mandai sei mesi fa: '_Preparati che vinciamo lo scudetto_'".
*Sullo Scudetto già nei piani lo scorso Natale*: "Sì, sapevo e credevo che c’era questa possibilità".
*Maldini sul nuovo stadio per il Milan*: "San Siro è stato fatto grande dalle squadre che vi hanno giocato. Se vogliamo essere competitivi serve uno stadio nuovo. È l’unico modo per essere competitivi in Europa. Ma lo stadio nuovo non può avere 55mila spettatori, deve essere grande, capiente. Il calcio è uno sport popolare, lo stadio non può essere elitario. Noi dobbiamo ai nostri tifosi un impianto grande almeno come San Siro".


----------



## El picinin (27 Maggio 2022)

Io capisco che se non si fa un programma per restare grandi va via,e occhio Red Bird che se allo stadio vanno in 15 Milà ,il tuo miliardo e 300 lo dimentichi,se ti va bene ne recuperi metà.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Che bombe di Paolo (Enorme). 

Altro che.. non ha detto quello di cui parlate. Manco di fronte all'evidenza...


----------



## RickyKaka22 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...



Dico solo tre cose ... Lo vorrei come papà fratello o nonno! Sei unico Paolo!


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Se va via è finita. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Su Massara uomo giusto per aprire un ciclo*: "Sicuramente lui è una componente importante. Poi naturalmente ci deve essere la volontà del club di aprire un ciclo. Oggi il Milan con una visione strategica di alto livello può andare a competere il prossimo anno con le più grandi. Se invece si scegliesse una visione di mantenimento, senza investimenti, senza un’idea da Milan rimarremmo nel limbo tra le migliori sei o sette squadre in Italia per tentare di rivincere lo scudetto e qualificarci per la Champions. Per questo è il momento che la proprietà, Elliott o quella che potrebbe arrivare, chiuda il triennio e capisca che strategia vuole per il futuro. Con due o tre acquisti importanti e il consolidamento dei giocatori che abbiamo possiamo competere per qualcosa di più grande in Champions".
> 
> *Maldini sulle mosse del Milan sul mercato*: "Da mesi ma in questo momento non abbiamo la disponibilità economica per pensare a questo salto di qualità. Anche perché siamo in una fase di passaggio. Vedremo ... E in più c’è anche la questione relativa al contratto mio e di Massara. Siamo in scadenza e non abbiamo rinnovato. Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “i_l vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare_”. O può essere che io dica “_la vostra strategia non mi piace_”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene".


Queste sono dichiarazioni che un dirigente non dovrebbe mai fare pubblicamente secondo me. Evidentemente le cose dietro le quinte stanno andando veramente male e lui cerca di fare pressioni con la stampa. Si sapeva che il cambio di proprietà avrebbe portato ad essere in un limbo in attesa del closing, ma speravo che quei cani di Elliott lo gestissero meglio. Su Gazidis poi no comment.



admin ha scritto:


> *Sul possibile cambio di proprietà*: Qualche giocatore con il quale stavamo parlando di rinnovi ci ha detto: '_Aspettiamo perché magari ci saranno più soldi_'".


Tipo uno che inizia per L e finisce per eao?



> *Maldini sul nuovo stadio per il Milan*: "San Siro è stato fatto grande dalle squadre che vi hanno giocato. Se vogliamo essere competitivi serve uno stadio nuovo. È l’unico modo per essere competitivi in Europa. Ma lo stadio nuovo non può avere 55mila spettatori, deve essere grande, capiente. Il calcio è uno sport popolare, lo stadio non può essere elitario. Noi dobbiamo ai nostri tifosi un impianto grande almeno come San Siro".


Insomma il progetto Cattedrale fa schifo pure a lui.


Nel complesso mi ha gelato il sangue questa intervista........

Speriamo non finisca come con Boban..............


----------



## LukeLike (27 Maggio 2022)

Mi sembra che voglia mettere subito le cose in chiaro con questi nuovi proprietari. Un gran bel messaggio di accoglienza!


----------



## vannu994 (27 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Paolo, zero peli sulla lingua è mai prono. Speriamo che Redbird la pensi come lui altrimenti è un macello. Comunque immenso


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Queste sono dichiarazioni che un dirigente non dovrebbe mai fare pubblicamente secondo me. Evidentemente le cose dietro le quinte stanno andando veramente male e lui cerca di fare pressioni con la stampa. Si sapeva che il cambio di proprietà avrebbe portato ad essere in un limbo in attesa del closing, ma speravo che quei cani di Elliott lo gestissero meglio. Su Gazidis poi no comment.
> 
> 
> Tipo uno che inizia per L e finisce per eao?
> ...



Io invece lo amo. Amo la gente libera, indipendente e che lavorare il cervello.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## UDG (27 Maggio 2022)

È UNICO


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2022)

Praticamente ha detto tra le righe che Botman probabilmente non arriva o comunque è tutto da fare ancora, alla faccia di tutti i giornali che lo davano praticamente fatto da mesi e mesi. 

Origi è fatta invece come si sapeva.


----------



## jacky (27 Maggio 2022)

Certe cose sulla società poteva evitarle.
Poteva dire non abbiamo parlato del rinnovo. Punto, senza andare oltre
Avremmo capito lo stesso


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Ora che ho letto l'intervista completa...confermo quanto scritto nel post precedente.
Parole che ho sempre voluto sentire da Paolo perché lui è quello che ci mette la faccia e lui ha il diritto di bacchettare sti strozzini. Si avete capito bene perché, come dice Paolo ad un certo punto lo hanno lasciato senza budget ed ha dovuto fare di necessità virtù. Altro che grande Gazidis,grande Elliot e grande politica del contenimento.

Ora leggo in lui una certa preoccupazione,se ha rilasciato questa Intervista,lui che "preferisce parlare in separata sede",significa che le cose non si stanno mettendo benissimo. Avrà provato anche ad avere un confronto ma probabilmente non è stato ricevuto.

Si è tolto il sassolino Ragnick (all'epoca non proferì parola) e in un certo modo ha fatto quello che fece tempo fa quel Zvone che qualcuno di voi ha il coraggio di criticare.

Grande Paolo, ora riconosco la nostra Bandiera.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io invece lo amo. Amo la gente libera, indipendente e che lavorare il cervello.


Non hai capito. Io sono d'accordo su tutto quello che ha detto. 

Ma ero d'accordo anche con Boban. 

Quello che mi fa gelare il sangue è che Boban poi l'hanno fatto fuori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Mamma mia.. brividi. Sottoscrivo ogni singola parola.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Io sono d'accordo su tutto quello che ha detto.
> 
> Ma ero d'accordo anche con Boban.
> 
> Quello che mi fa gelare il sangue è che Boban poi l'hanno fatto fuori.



Sì, però Paolo è fortissimo grazie allo scudetto. Se non rinnovano a Paolo (e soprattutto dopo queste parole) scoppia il caos.


----------



## Milo (27 Maggio 2022)

Lui ha semplicemente “avvisato” i futuri nuovi proprietari, non annuncia disastri.

devono chiudere l’acquisto del Milan e far capire subito a che progetti ambiscono l, storicamente mi vien da dire che almeno i primi anni difficilmente non spendano bei soldi, però vediamo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Ha confermato che a gennaio non c'era budget, come sospettavo. Il budget è quello previsto, se i conti non tornano per uno o due milioni, saltano le trattative. Altro che schiena dritta, è un obbligo perché lo scarso budget impone scelte limitanti e molto conservative.
Poi ha detto un'altra cosa: per la prossima stagione servono cosa? Cosa? INVESTIMENTI. Parola che tanto non piace a molti, Paolo vi ha sbattuto in faccia la verità. E non è contento del modus operandi di Elliott, mi sembra che si evince anche questo dall'intervista. Quindi cari contabili, datevi pace. Senza investimenti non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. Io sono d'accordo su tutto quello che ha detto.
> 
> Ma ero d'accordo anche con Boban.
> 
> Quello che mi fa gelare il sangue è che Boban poi l'hanno fatto fuori.


Questo Maldini lo sa ma si è preso il rischio. Poi Boban (grandissimo) non è Paolo.

Maldini è il Milan. E' più probabile che se ne vada lui se le cose non lo convinceranno.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Certe cose sulla società poteva evitarle.
> Poteva dire non abbiamo parlato del rinnovo. Punto, senza andare oltre
> Avremmo capito lo stesso


Anche a me sinceramente il tono di tutta l'intervista mi stupisce, non è proprio da lui.
E concordo anche sul fatto che certe dinamiche non vadano spiattellate sulla gazzetta. 
Sono stupito, è un'intervista discutibile. 

Preso atto di questo, i contenuti sono alquanto allarmanti. Non voglio nemmeno pensare ad un non-rinnovo dopo che finalmente ci siamo messi sui binari giusti.

Che sofferenza...


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, però Paolo è fortissimo grazie allo scudetto. Se non rinnovano a Paolo (e soprattutto dopo queste parole) scoppia il caos.


Già,questo era il momento migliore per metterli con le spalle al muro.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, però Paolo è fortissimo grazie allo scudetto. Se non rinnovano a Paolo (e soprattutto dopo queste parole) scoppia il caos.


La speranza è certamente quella. 

Ma è anche vero che Pallotta l'hanno contestato per anni e lui alla fine ha risolto il problema restandosene col culo al caldo a Boston.

Speriamo in bene, ma l'inizio è già di cattivo auspicio.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Questo Maldini lo sa ma si è preso il rischio. Poi Boban (grandissimo) non è Paolo.
> 
> Maldini è il Milan. E' più probabile che se ne vada lui se le cose non lo convinceranno.


Lo dice lui stesso nell'intervista. Se non lo convincerà il progetto andrà via.

Comunque parole molto forti le sue, e non è un mettere le mani avanti,non è il tipo.
Se ha parlato in questo modo avrà avuto dei segnali.

Mi viene da pensare che sapeva le intenzioni di Inverstcorp che era in trattativa da Gennaio ed ora che stiamo per passare a Redbird è molto preoccupato.


----------



## Didaco (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...



All'inizio pensavo fosse un'intervista tranquilla. Poi bombe clamorose su tutta la linea: proprietà, Gazidis, stadio, strategia tecnica... 
Come al solito, immenso Paolo


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Boh, sembriamo essere arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno. Se non si conferma la dirigenza sportiva le premesse per ritornare nel limbo ci sono tutte, è inutile dire che non ha detto niente di importante, qua siamo quasi ai livelli del caso Ragnick, se non oltre visto che sembra non condividere niente con la proprietà.

Io penso che certe cose non vadano dette, e dire che pure lui ha recentemente affermato che non avrebbe mai fatto un’intervista come quella del “Hanno distrutto il mio Milan” perché è cambiato.

Ancora non riesco ad esprimere bene quello che penso, sono troppo sconvolto ed è inaspettato che la situazione interna fosse cosi cupa.

Paolo non ha mai dato prova di mentire, mai. Devo rileggerla più volte e confrontare il pensiero con voi fratelli per avere un’idea più chiara, ad ora sono senza speranza.

Poi che significa 3 giocatori di livello? Quale livello?


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Quando si pensa di essere nell'Eldorado, che si sia raggiunto più del massimo e che il rischio diventa quello che di sedersi a guardare ciò che è stato, il fuoriclasse vero entra in tackle per creare un pò di caos e tenere vivissima l'attenzione.

Comunque, le parole di Paolo (per chi tifa Milan e non Atalanta) sono la pietra tombale su Payrolle, sostenibilità e menate varie.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Maggio 2022)

mah speriamo bene...ammetto che lo scenario non è per niente da mulino bianco..anzi quasi da film horror..speriamo si continui con la linea tracciata da maldini e massara..perchè ricominciare ora come ora è da folli..
sarebbe paragonabile alla dipartita di ibra e thiago con la conseguente nostra perdita di conmpetitività..

comunque ha detto tutto Maldini..questi sono ancora convinti di vincere con ragnick e gli algoritmi..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Posso solo dire che Maldini è un Dio e condivido ogni virgola del suo discorso: stadio, futuro, ambizioni. Ha parlato con grande franchezza, secondo me, pure con l'intenzione di togliersi qualche sassolino dalla scarpa, ma sempre con classe.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Stranamente Paolo la vede come la maggior parte di noi su monte ingaggi, investimenti e stadio. Vorrà pur dire qualcosa


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi viene da pensare che sapeva le intenzioni di Inverstcorp che era in trattativa da Gennaio ed ora che stiamo per passare a Redbird è molto preoccupato.


Questa è un'ipotesi a cui immediatamente ho pensato anch'io. Non lo dice, quindi è una nostra proiezione, ma non riesco a togliermi dalla testa che sia così. Accidenti a quel Jerry speriamo di sbagliarci.


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Poi ha detto un'altra cosa: per la prossima stagione servono cosa? Cosa? INVESTIMENTI. Parola che tanto non piace a molti, Paolo vi ha sbattuto in faccia la verità. E non è contento del modus operandi di Elliott, mi sembra che si evince anche questo dall'intervista. Quindi cari contabili, datevi pace. Senza investimenti non si va da nessuna parte.


La cosa che mi ha sempre lasciato basito è stata leggere tifosi contenti del progetto euro zero di Eliott, come se tutti, ma proprio TUTTI, gli imprenditori del Mondo fossero dei malati di mente che si divertono a investire per crescere invece che crescere per (forse) investire. Come se tu e io avessimo un ristorante, ambissimo alla stella Michelin e per raggiungerla puntassimo ad aumentare i ricavi del nostro ristorante proponendo ai clienti piatti preparati con ingredienti presi al discount.

Per quanto riguarda l’intervista, che dire? Paolo ha ragione anche quando ha torto, figuriamoci quando, come in questo caso, ha ragione.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Maggio 2022)

Se Paolo fondasse l'FC Maldini andrei a fare l'abbonamento domani


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


dunque...considerando quanto lui è generalmente pacato equilibrato e diplomatico con le interviste e quanto invece è "diretto" qui direi che la situazione dietro le quinte non è per niente buona..ma per niente propri

sta facendo il Boban e questo è bello da una parte (perchè abbiamo dirigenti che pensano al bene del milan sul serio finalmente) e pessimo dall'altra (inutile spiegare il pe4rchè)


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Ammazza ci è andato giù bello pesante. E può permetterselo visto quello che ha costruito. Vediamo che succede.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Stranamente Paolo la vede come la maggior parte di noi su monte ingaggi, investimenti e stadio. Vorrà pur dire qualcosa


Eh certo, i soldi per gestire la baracca mica li mette lui…
Degna del miglior Galliani la paraculata sui 75 milioni netti spesi per 21 giocatori (solo Piatek e Paquetà erano costati quei soldi per dire. Gli altri 19 sono arrivati tutti a zero? Tipo Caldara a 35 o Castillejo a 20? O Laxalt a 15?).
Mi dispiace ma togliersi i sassolini quando si è vinto è facile, molto più difficile farlo quando le cose non vanno bene (per questo va dato molto più onore a Boban per me).
Dichiarazioni che capisco poco nella tempistica, in privato poteva far volare anche gli stracci. Vedremo come andrà a finire.

EDIT: mi ha fatto anche abbastanza schifo che abbia confermato che Leao stia aspettando il passaggio di proprietà per eventualmente rinnovare, per spillare più soldi possibili. Confermo la mia idea, un mercenario del genere per il gruppo è tossico e va ceduto.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Su Massara uomo giusto per aprire un ciclo*: "Sicuramente lui è una componente importante. Poi naturalmente ci deve essere la volontà del club di aprire un ciclo. Oggi il Milan con una visione strategica di alto livello può andare a competere il prossimo anno con le più grandi. Se invece si scegliesse una visione di mantenimento, senza investimenti, senza un’idea da Milan rimarremmo nel limbo tra le migliori sei o sette squadre in Italia per tentare di rivincere lo scudetto e qualificarci per la Champions. Per questo è il momento che la proprietà, Elliott o quella che potrebbe arrivare, chiuda il triennio e capisca che strategia vuole per il futuro. Con due o tre acquisti importanti e il consolidamento dei giocatori che abbiamo possiamo competere per qualcosa di più grande in Champions".
> *Sull'indicazione chiara per RedBird*: "Sì, anche se io con loro non ho avuto contatti".
> 
> *Sul possibile cambio di proprietà*: "La cosa ci è stata detta dopo che è apparsa sulla stampa. Però qualcosa vivendo dentro la sede l’avevo percepita. Ma non è stato un problema. Alla fine quando riesci a creare un gruppo squadra speciale come il nostro queste indiscrezioni non turbano l’ambiente. A Milanello siamo andati avanti sapendo comunque che dietro avevamo una società forte sempre puntuale nei pagamenti. Certo, c’era curiosità. Qualche giocatore con il quale stavamo parlando di rinnovi ci ha detto: '_Aspettiamo perché magari ci saranno più soldi_'".
> ...


Paolo è eccezionale, mi piacerebbe incontrare tante persone così trasparenti.

Io l'ho detto, nessuno ci garantisce il rinnovo di Paolo. Se il progetto dei Soprano è il moneyball, l'anno prossimo a milanello c'è seduto Ragnick.
E a noi conviene tifare Monza.
Importantissima quella frase dei giocatori..Tetto ingaggio da pezzenti che oltre un certo livello non ci porterà..
Nessuno fa beneficenza nel calcio dei mercenari (giusto Tonali, forse)

Ps: Scaroni lo stadietto conad se lo può mettere nel ..


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eh certo, i soldi per gestire la baracca mica li mette lui…
> Degna del miglior Galliani la paraculata sui 75 milioni netti spesi per 21 giocatori (solo Piatek e Paquetà erano costati quei soldi per dire. Gli altri 19 sono arrivati tutti a zero? Tipo Caldara a 35 o Castillejo a 20? O Laxalt a 15?).
> Mi dispiace ma togliersi i sassolini quando si è vinto è facile, molto più difficile farlo quando le cose non vanno bene (per questo va dato molto più onore a Boban per me).
> Dichiarazioni che capisco poco nella tempistica, in privato poteva far volare anche gli stracci. Vedremo come andrà a finire.


Per me ha fatto bene. In questi giorni sento parlare tanto, a mio parere a sproposito, di progetto e programmazione della proprietà e poi, a un mese dalla scadenza, non sono stati neanche avviati i colloqui coi dirigenti per il rinnovo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi ha sempre lasciato basito è stata leggere tifosi contenti del progetto euro zero di Eliott, come se tutti, ma proprio TUTTI, gli imprenditori del Mondo siano dei malati di mente che si divertono a investire per crescere invece che crescere per (forse) investire. Come se tu e io avessimo un ristorante, ambissimo alla stella Michelin e per raggiungerla puntassimo ad aumentare i ricavi del nostro ristorante proponendo ai clienti piatti preparati con ingredienti presi al discount.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l’intervista, che dire? Paolo ha ragione anche quando ha torto, figuriamoci quando, come in questo caso, ha ragione.


Ho apprezzato l'intervista, estremamente franca e sincera, in un momento in cui sta cambiando la proprietà. È un monito verso i nuovi proprietari o per Elliott qualora restassero loro, ossia mette in guardia che non è possibile cullarsi sugli allori. Poi ha anche ragione di lamentarsi: lui e Massara hanno condotto per mesi le trattative per portare Botman e Sanches, adesso non possono finalizzarle e non è che i giocatori e procuratori aspetteranno all'infinito. Afferma anche che non possono chiudere i rinnovi se qualcuno non gli dà un input sulle disponibilità economiche. Altro che, come mi diceva qualcuno sul forum, che il passaggio di proprietà non influirà sulla finalizzazione delle trattative di Botman e Sanches e sui rinnovi. Se questa faccenda va avanti per troppo Maldini e Massara rischiano di vanificare il lavoro di mesi. E tutto per chi? Idiott e le genialate di effettuare passaggi di proprietà a giugno.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Sposami Paolo, sposami.
Oggi mi sento gay come nessuno mai.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho apprezzato l'intervista, estremamente franca e sincera, in un momento in cui sta cambiando la proprietà. È un monito verso i nuovi proprietari o per Elliott qualora restassero loro, ossia mette in guardia che non è possibile cullarsi sugli allori. Poi ha anche ragione di lamentarsi: lui e Massara hanno condotto per mesi le trattative per portare Botman e Sanches, adesso non possono finalizzarle e non è che i giocatori e procuratori aspetteranno all'infinito. Afferma anche che non possono chiudere i rinnovi se qualcuno non gli dà un input sulle disponibilità economiche. Altro che, come mi diceva qualcuno sul forum, che il passaggio di proprietà non influirà sulla finalizzazione delle trattative di Botman e Sanches e sui rinnovi. Se questa faccenda va avanti per troppo Maldini e Massara rischiano di vanificare il lavoro di mesi. E tutto per chi? Idiott e le genialate di effettuare passaggi di proprietà a giugno.


È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.
Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


----------



## mark (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Dopo queste sue parole (giustissime) ho paura che l'intenzione della proprietà sia autofinanziamento e 0 investimenti. Se è così mi sono già pentito di aver rinnovato l'abbonamento.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Adoro l'ultima parte... siamo numerosi
non dobbiamo abbassare i posti..
Anzi dobbiamo fare un campo a livello sotterraneo e si vola !


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Boh, sembriamo essere arrivati ad un punto di non ritorno. Se non si conferma la dirigenza sportiva le premesse per ritornare nel limbo ci sono tutte, è inutile dire che non ha detto niente di importante, qua siamo quasi ai livelli del caso Ragnick, se non oltre visto che sembra non condividere niente con la proprietà.
> 
> Io penso che certe cose non vadano dette, e dire che pure lui ha recentemente affermato che non avrebbe mai fatto un’intervista come quella del “Hanno distrutto il mio Milan” perché è cambiato.
> 
> ...


Se è arrivato a dirle a mezzo stampa significa che la misura è colma. Non può evidentemente interfacciarsi con la proprietà, che si nasconde dietro Gazidis che si impara il discorsetto in italiano a memoria. Si capisce che avrebbe voluto un confronto più diretto con i Singer, capirne le strategie e parlare di futuro. È arrivato a scadenza di contratto, con contratti di giocatori chiave da rinnovare, con operazioni di mercato da finalizzare e deve stare lì con le braccia conserte ad attendere, senza una parola. A me sembra che abbia buone ragioni per perdere la pazienza a un certo punto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Quando personaggi com Maldini o Boban si immolano per il bene del Milan c’è solo da ringraziarli.

per quelli che si lamentano delle tempistiche, quando avrebbe dovuto parlare? Quando Gerry Scotti arriva e lo caccia via? I vincenti sono così, mettono le cose in chiaro sin da subito


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eh certo, i soldi per gestire la baracca mica li mette lui…
> Degna del miglior Galliani la paraculata sui 75 milioni netti spesi per 21 giocatori (solo Piatek e Paquetà erano costati quei soldi per dire. Gli altri 19 sono arrivati tutti a zero? Tipo Caldara a 35 o Castillejo a 20? O Laxalt a 15?).
> Mi dispiace ma togliersi i sassolini quando si è vinto è facile, molto più difficile farlo quando le cose non vanno bene (per questo va dato molto più onore a Boban per me).
> *Dichiarazioni che capisco poco nella tempistica, in privato poteva far volare anche gli stracci. *Vedremo come andrà a finire.


La tempistica si può spiegare solo con il fatto che gli stracci sono già volati. I modi poi…

Non siamo comunque ai livelli di Boban, lui aveva detto cose molto ma molto più gravi. Diciamo che siamo ai livelli di Maldini-Ragnik.

Molto preoccupante e sono anche deluso che sia arrivato a parlare cosi, che poi è normale che con una cessione in corso la dirigenza non sia ancora stata confermata, mica il vecchio proprietario può decidere a chi far dirigere la baracca della nuova proprietà, e la nuova proprietà non è appunto ancora una proprietà. Boh, io non riesco a trovare un interpretazione, inutile dirci che vuole questo o vuole quello, sono difficili da interpretare logicamente proprio.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


È un’intervista dove in pratica cerca di spronare un po’ tutto l’ambiente. Spero che tutto vada per il verso giusto.


----------



## jacky (27 Maggio 2022)

Ripeto sono dichiarazioni che non vanno bene.
Ci mette la faccia e si espone... ok
Ma il calcio non è una scienza esatta, puoi vincere con le scamorze e poi perdere con i campioni.
Ha praticamente detto che sono completamente assenti e incapaci, che non stanno organizzando rinnovi ai dirigenti e nuova stagione sportiva, che vuole soldi e acquisti.
Ci sta, ma chi lo paga sicuramente non avrà gradito.


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
> Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.


E chi dice non l’abbia fatto? Si vedono e si sentono tutti i giorni, vuoi che Maldini non abbia chiesto lumi sul rinnovo?



Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


E questo non promette nulla di buono.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eh certo, i soldi per gestire la baracca mica li mette lui…
> Degna del miglior Galliani la paraculata sui 75 milioni netti spesi per 21 giocatori (solo Piatek e Paquetà erano costati quei soldi per dire. Gli altri 19 sono arrivati tutti a zero? Tipo Caldara a 35 o Castillejo a 20? O Laxalt a 15?).
> Mi dispiace ma togliersi i sassolini quando si è vinto è facile, molto più difficile farlo quando le cose non vanno bene (per questo va dato molto più onore a Boban per me).
> Dichiarazioni che capisco poco nella tempistica, in privato poteva far volare anche gli stracci. Vedremo come andrà a finire.
> ...


Io la vedo diversamente , Maldini prima ha fatto i fatti, vincendo con un'impresa clamorosa e poi ha parlato. Visto che tra l'altro è in scadenza di contratto tra un mese e nessuno ancora gli ha proposto nulla. Se non deve parlare ora allora quando? Boban ha fatto il contrario in pratica, così facendo sarà sembrato pure l'eroe solitario e infatti era dventato l'idolo di 3/4 del forum, ma la strategia che può portare risultati è sicuramente quella di Maldini.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Dopo queste sue parole (giustissime) ho paura che l'intenzione della proprietà sia autofinanziamento e 0 investimenti. Se è così mi sono già pentito di aver rinnovato l'abbonamento.


Si vede che il buon Gordon faceva finta di essere ubriaco quando Paolo tentava di avviare il discorso..


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
> Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.
> Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


Se hai letto il passaggio sugli arbitri te lo spiega il perchè. Prima parla in separata sede se non vede riscontri lo fa alla luce del sole.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se è arrivato a dirle a mezzo stampa significa che la misura è colma. Non può evidentemente interfacciarsi con la proprietà, che si nasconde dietro Gazidis che si impara il discorsetto in italiano a memoria. Si capisce che avrebbe voluto un confronto più diretto con i Singer, capirne le strategie e parlare di futuro. È arrivato a scadenza di contratto, con contratti di giocatori chiave da rinnovare, con operazioni di mercato da finalizzare e deve stare lì con le braccia conserte ad attendere, senza una parola. A me sembra che abbia buone ragioni per perdere la pazienza a un certo punto.


Mi dispiace, amo Maldini alla follia e condivido quasi tutto, ma ha sbagliato a sbandierare tutto cosi. Cosa risolvi? Devo trovare una spiegazione più logica rispetto al fatto di “mettere pressione” , perché se crede che si riesca a farlo ad Elliott o a RedBird stiamo freschi…


----------



## King of the North (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, però Paolo è fortissimo grazie allo scudetto. Se non rinnovano a Paolo (e soprattutto dopo queste parole) scoppia il caos.


Con queste parole ha rischiato ma in società non sono nemmeno così stupidi. Sanno che non possono far fuori Paolo, il tifo si rivolterebbe contro. Credo Paolo abbia voluto forzare un po’ la mano, chiedendo il rispetto e il rinnovo per lui e Massara.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
> Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.
> Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


Il problema da come la pone Paolo è che la cornetta per lui non esiste, ossia deve parlare con Gazidis che probabilmente gli fornisce risposte non proprio soddisfacenti ed esaustive. Vuole confrontarsi con la proprietà e spiegare la sua visione. Poi ripeto, questi di Elliott saranno fenomeni a livello finanziario, ma certe dinamiche non mi pare che le capiscano. A fine maggio, inizio giugno doveva essere tutto fatto in un senso o nell'altro, non si poteva restare in un limbo in cui non si sa chi sia la proprietá, non si può programmare la stagione, non si possono rinnovare contratti, non si possono concludere trattative di mercato condotte da mesi. Maldini e Massara è da dicembre 2021 che lavorano su Botman e Sanches.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> È un’intervista dove in pratica cerca di spronare un po’ tutto l’ambiente. Spero che tutto vada per il verso giusto.


"Spronare un po' l'ambiente" alla faccia. Ha sparato una serie bombe, o cambia quasi tutto oppure cambia anche la dirigenza e ciao Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Maximo (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Molto schietto e molto duro. Tutto il mio rispetto, grande uomo e grande milanista


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Madonna che intervista, l'ha toccata piano.
Direi che Paolo si è fracassato le palle di questa gestione a singhiozzo tra mille freni e mille condizionamenti.
Ovviamente lo dice a modo suo ma il succo è questo.
Altro che lungimiranza, progetti e amenità varie : la nostra proprietà è assente e con ambizioni sportive nulle.

Vediamo cosa accadrà ma il milan, i milanisti, paolo, massara , pioli e i giocatori non si meritano un'altra estate farlocca.

Bella la stilettata a modigliani (il cane non ha fatto nemmeno gli auguri) e il sassolino che si toglie dalle scarpe circa la presunta superiorità dell'inter.
Inoltre si è capito, qualora ce ne fosse bisogno, che i rinnovi sono congelati per questa incertezza sul futuro.
Mica mendes è fesso...


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
> Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.
> Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


Occhio perché le interviste di Paolo neanche troppo datate sono tutte cosi. Lui non fa prigionieri (d’altronde se non avesse questa personalità non sarebbe Paolo Maldini), ci sta, ma io credevo che ad un certo punto avesse capito che da dirigente si deve riflettere e parlare in un altro modo.

Insomma, se se ne fosse andato e poi avesse rilasciato un intervista del genere ci può anche stare, ma da dirigente interno cosa risolvi? Stiamo parlando di Elliott eh, fanno ancora meno prigionieri di Paolo. Oddio che brutto modo di iniziare la prossima stagione.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> E chi dice non l’abbia fatto? Si vedono e si sentono tutti i giorni, vuoi che Maldini non abbia chiesto lumi sul rinnovo?


Riguardo ai nuovi proprietari lo dice lui stesso di non averli sentiti.
Sui vecchi.. Se hai già alzato il telefono cosa aggiunge questo sputtanamento sulla stampa?
Secondo me scoperchiare il pentolone in stile Barbara D'uso non aiuterà.
Nulla da eccepire sui contenuti, lui è eroico e non lo cambierei con nessuno oggi, ma questo è uno scivolone dai..


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La tempistica si può spiegare solo con il fatto che gli stracci sono già volati. I modi poi…
> 
> Non siamo comunque ai livelli di Boban, lui aveva detto cose molto ma molto più gravi. Diciamo che siamo ai livelli di Maldini-Ragnik.
> 
> Molto preoccupante e sono anche deluso che sia arrivato a parlare cosi, che poi è normale che con una cessione in corso la dirigenza non sia ancora stata confermata, mica il vecchio proprietario può decidere a chi far dirigere la baracca della nuova proprietà, e la nuova proprietà non è appunto ancora una proprietà. Boh, io non riesco a trovare un interpretazione, inutile dirci che vuole questo o vuole quello, sono difficili da interpretare logicamente proprio.


No su dai, non scherziamo. Siamo campioni d'italia, questo è il momento topico per programmare la prossima stagione e il futuro; non esiste proprio che bihsogna aspettare la nuova proprietà ecc. Non ci vuole nulla a fare una chiaccherata informale per tranquillizzare tutti e garantire un minimo di continuità e la gente appesa. Poi io sono il primo a pensare e a dire che con il.cambio di proprietà (quando era uscita investcorp) secondo me dopo il primo periodo di uno/due anni avrebbero cambiato dirigenza e tutto completamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Resto sempre della mia idea : #Elliottout.

Abbiamo bisogno di altro.
Ora è chiaro che non c'era un euro????


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Occhio perché le interviste di Paolo neanche troppo datate sono tutte cosi. Lui non fa prigionieri (d’altronde se non avesse questa personalità non sarebbe Paolo Maldini), ci sta, ma io credevo che ad un certo punto avesse capito che da dirigente si deve riflettere e parlare in un altro modo.
> 
> Insomma, se se ne fosse andato e poi avesse rilasciato un intervista del genere ci può anche stare, ma da dirigente interno cosa risolvi? Stiamo parlando di Elliott eh, fanno ancora meno prigionieri di Paolo. Oddio che brutto modo di iniziare la prossima stagione.


Esatto, è proprio quello che intendo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace, amo Maldini alla follia e condivido quasi tutto, ma ha sbagliato a sbandierare tutto cosi. Cosa risolvi? Devo trovare una spiegazione più logica rispetto al fatto di “mettere pressione” , perché se crede che si riesca a farlo ad Elliott o a RedBird stiamo freschi…


Chiede chiarezza, vuole sapere se gli verrà rinnovato il contratto o meno, vuole sapere con urgenza i piani per la prossima stagione, sapere il budget, capire i margini di manovra che ha sui rinnovi, chiudere le trattative per Sanches e Botman condotte da mesi. Siccome poi è lui che ci mette la faccia quando le cose vanno male, è lui che deve metterci la faccia quando deve spiegare che il Milan perde i giocatori a zero o eventualmente che occorre vendere Leao, sta mettendo in guardia sulla necessità di effettuare investimenti per crescere. Si sente garante dei desideri del popolo milanista, vuole che il Milan torni in alto e non lo si può fare con la calcolatrice in mano.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io la vedo diversamente , Maldini prima ha fatto i fatti, vincendo con un'impresa clamorosa e poi ha parlato. Visto che tra l'altro è in scadenza di contratto tra un mese e nessuno ancora gli ha proposto nulla. Se non deve parlare ora allora quando? Boban ha fatto il contrario in pratica, così facendo sarà sembrato pure l'eroe solitario e infatti era dventato l'idolo di 3/4 del forum, ma la strategia che può portare risultati è sicuramente quella di Maldini.


Ci può stare come lettura, non abbiamo certezza di come stiano le cose.
Però va bene che sei Maldini e la storia del Milan, ma se non ti hanno ancora chiamato per il rinnovo (ricordiamo che c’è un passaggio di proprietà in mezzo) alza te per primo la cornetta e chiedi chiarimenti. Non c’è bisogno di “tirarsela” aspettando che siano gli altri a fare la prima mossa. 
Ripeto, tutto abbastanza strano, vediamo come evolve la situazione.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> No su dai, non scherziamo. Siamo campioni d'italia, questo è il momento topico per programmare la prossima stagione e il futuro; non esiste proprio che bihsogna aspettare la nuova proprietà ecc. Non ci vuole nulla a fare una chiaccherata informale per tranquillizzare tutti e garantire un minimo di continuità e la gente appesa. Poi io sono il primo a pensare e a dire che con il.cambio di proprietà (quando era uscita investcorp) secondo me dopo il primo periodo di uno/due anni avrebbero cambiato dirigenza e tutto completamente.


Fosse per me farei il contratto a vita per Maldini, e lo dico da prima che arrivasse il Cinese…

Le mie critiche sono di altra natura, quale livello di programmazione puoi raggiungere sbandierando ogni volta la situazione interna? Ma il prossimo proprietario si fiderà di lasciare Maldini che una volta all’anno va contro di lui sistematicamente ( prima Ragnik, poi Super League e ora questo…)? Secondo me no, indipendentemente dalla disponibilità economica.

Che poi a me parlare cosi di Maldini fa anche male, io gli do un credito infinito. Quando però devo criticarlo lo faccio a malincuore.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Ha detto alla proprietà di decidere cosa vuol fare e di darsi una mossa ma con garbo e pacatezza senza dichiarazioni di guerra.
Ora è la società che deve rispondere.

Un signore, Paolo, un signore. Un milanista vero


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Ci può stare come lettura, non abbiamo certezza di come stiano le cose.
> Però va bene che sei Maldini e la storia del Milan, ma se non ti hanno ancora chiamato per il rinnovo (ricordiamo che c’è un passaggio di proprietà in mezzo) alza te per primo la cornetta e chiedi chiarimenti. Non c’è bisogno di “tirarsela” aspettando che siano gli altri a fare la prima mossa.
> Ripeto, tutto abbastanza strano, vediamo come evolve la situazione.


Oh però delle due l'una. O non si fa assolutamente un passaggio di proprietà in questo periodo oppure si fanno due chiacchiere informali fra le tre parti in causa cioè vecchi, nuovi e dirigenza per illustrare la situazione. Se il passaggio si fa il 12 luglio per dire una data a caso, noi in quei 12 giorni che facciamo? Maldini e Massara ci sono o no? Basta dirlo eh.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

> Qualche giocatore con il quale stavamo parlando di rinnovi ci ha detto: '_Aspettiamo perché magari ci saranno più soldi_'"


c.v.d. almeno possiamo una volta per tutte smetterla di dire maldini incompetente coi rinnovi, non sa rinnovare a leao


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Maggio 2022)

cmq a me non sembrano dichiarazioni cosi folli.
1) maldini è sempre stato questo, ha un ego smisurato, è delle capacita folli
2) chiede 3 big o se ne va? è sempre stato cosi. lui vuole un progetto vincente e non lo ha mai negato.
3) gazidis lo voleva fare fuori, lui ha vinto e poi gli ha restituito il favore (fa parte sempre del suo ego)
4) ringraziamolo (o lo ringrazierò) sempre perche il suo ego (come quello di ibra) ci ha portato qui


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Fatemi capire : quindi non stiamo facendo nemmeno mercato.
Tutto bloccato.


Aspettiamo l'uccellino rosso.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Chiede chiarezza, vuole sapere se gli verrà rinnovato il contratto o meno, vuole sapere con urgenza i piani per la prossima stagione, sapere il budget, capire i margini di manovra che ha sui rinnovi, chiudere le trattative per Sanches e Botman condotte da mesi. Siccome poi è lui che ci mette la faccia quando le cose vanno male, è lui che deve metterci la faccia quando deve spiegare che il Milan perde i giocatori a zero o eventualmente che occorre vendere Leao, sta mettendo in guardia sulla necessità di effettuare investimenti per crescere. Si sente garante dei desideri del popolo milanista, vuole che il Milan torni in alto e non lo si può fare con la calcolatrice in mano.


Tutto quello che vuoi, ma esci dal Milan se non sei d’accordo con il progetto sportivo o se non ti vogliono rinnovare e poi sputt. tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> cmq a me non sembrano dichiarazioni cosi folli.
> 1) maldini è sempre stato questo, ha un ego smisurato, è delle capacita folli
> 2) chiede 3 big o se ne va? è sempre stato cosi. lui vuole un progetto vincente e non lo ha mai negato.
> 3) gazidis lo voleva fare fuori, lui ha vinto e poi gli ha restituito il favore (fa parte sempre del suo ego)
> 4) ringraziamolo (o lo ringrazierò) sempre perche il suo ego (come quello di ibra) ci ha portato qui


Direi che ora come ora vorrebbe innanzitutto sapere se continua a lavorare per il milan.
Pare banale ma non lo è .

Se poi si attua una tattica aggressiva o di basso profilo indirizzerà il nostro prossimo futuro sportivo, come dice paolo, ma oggi siamo senza dirigenti .


----------



## Mauricio (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Oh però delle due l'una. O non si fa assolutamente un passaggio di proprietà in questo periodo oppure si fanno due chiacchiere informali fra le tre parti in causa cioè vecchi, nuovi e dirigenza per illustrare la situazione. Se il passaggio si fa il 12 luglio per dire una data a caso, noi in quei 12 giorni che facciamo? Maldini e Massara ci sono o no? Basta dirlo eh.


Certo, ma il passaggio di proprietà non è in corso da ieri. Ed in ogni caso a gennaio il buon Paolo poteva farsi venire il dubbio di cosa sarebbe successo a giugno? E chiedere ad Elliott lumi. 
Son tutte congetture comunque, finché la situazione societaria non è chiara non potremo avere le idee chiare nemmeno noi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Maggio 2022)

comunque qui conferma che le voci sulla cessione di Rebic erano solo baggianate.. cosa che avevo già intuito


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Riguardo ai nuovi proprietari lo dice lui stesso di non averli sentiti.
> Sui vecchi.. Se hai già alzato il telefono cosa aggiunge questo sputtanamento sulla stampa?
> Secondo me scoperchiare il pentolone in stile Barbara D'uso non aiuterà.
> Nulla da eccepire sui contenuti, lui è eroico e non lo cambierei con nessuno oggi, ma questo è uno scivolone dai..


Se non aiuterà, pazienza. Almeno ci ha provato. Paolo non è certo uno che si fa tenere sulla graticola. Ed è anche questo aspetto del suo carattere che lo ha fatto diventare quello che è.

Poi, per per capirci, a me sul terzo gol di Kessiè è scesa la lacrimuccia perché ho capito che era fatta(e non sono proprio il tipo che fa queste cose, basti pensare che le ultime lacrime per il calcio le avevo versate quando avevo 9 anni ed ero a San Siro per il saluto a Franco Baresi) e mi devo preoccupare che si offenda una proprietà che specula sulla mia, nostra, passione e si presenta sul pullman solo per rabbonire quei media che li considerano “fondo avvoltoio”? Tutta la vita con Paolo, qualunque cosa dica e faccia!


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2022)

Plot twist inaspettato...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Più chiaro di così.. Come sempre grande uomo e palle cubiche

Temo la sua avventura da dirigente si chiuderà qui..ha dato tantissimo e ora se non torna indietro nulla giustamente lascerà perdere perché non ha intenzione di fare da parafulmine coi soliti tifosi ingrati


----------



## PANDA82 (27 Maggio 2022)

Io sono scioccato!
Dopo la meravigliosa vittoria scudetto ed il lavoro di questi ultimi 2 anni, mi aspettavo che in dirigenza ci fosse unita d intenti, che si continuasse a programmare e lavorare per aumentare sempre più il valore del Milan sotto ogni aspetto. 
Questa cosa che la società non ha mai nemmeno minimamente parlato dei rinnovi dei dirigenti sportivi, con oggettivamente, l ottimo lavoro svolto, anche se c è una trattativa per il passaggio di proprietà, per me è inconcepibile!! 
I rinnovi dovevano essere definiti da mesi! 
Non puoi arrivare alla soglia del mercato senza avere la certezza dei dirigenti sportivi!! 
Questa cosa mi preoccupa più di ogni altro rinnovo o acquisto di giocatori..........


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Certo, ma il passaggio di proprietà non è in corso da ieri. Ed in ogni caso a gennaio il buon Paolo poteva farsi venire il dubbio di cosa sarebbe successo a giugno? E chiedere ad Elliott lumi.
> Son tutte congetture comunque, finché la situazione societaria non è chiara non potremo avere le idee chiare nemmeno noi


Ma lui dice appunto che non gli dicono nulla. Boh dai quando non ti dicono niente l'aria che tira è che a scadenza non verrai confermato c'è poco da girarci intorno. Adesso aggiungiamoci anche la complicazione del passaggio di proprietà. Insomma situazione complicata come al solito. A me la cosa che da un urto pazzesco è che la programmazione viene interrotta di continuo.


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
> Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.
> Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


Se arriva a farle alla Gazzetta forse è perché al telefono o non ti rispondono o fanno finta di non capire


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più chiaro di così.. Come sempre grande uomo e palle cubiche
> 
> Temo la sua avventura da dirigente si chiuderà qui..ha dato tantissimo e ora se non torna indietro nulla giustamente lascerà perdere perché *non ha intenzione di fare da parafulmine coi soliti tifosi ingrati*


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> "Spronare un po' l'ambiente" alla faccia. Ha sparato una serie bombe, o cambia quasi tutto oppure cambia anche la dirigenza e ciao Paolo Maldini.


Dei folli non rinnoverebbero a Paolo, che ti garantisce un ritorno a prescindere. Il problema è cosa Paolo si aspetti. Cosa.


----------



## DavMilan (27 Maggio 2022)

In pratica nelle prossime 2 settimane ci giochiamo il futuro dei prossimi 5 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se arriva a farle alla Gazzetta forse è perché al telefono o non ti rispondono o fanno finta di non capire


Il che è abbastanza deprimente.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> *Ma lui dice appunto che non gli dicono nulla*. Boh dai quando non ti dicono niente l'aria che tira è che a scadenza non verrai confermato c'è poco da girarci intorno. Adesso aggiungiamoci anche la complicazione del passaggio di proprietà. Insomma situazione complicata come al solito. A me la cosa che da un urto pazzesco è che la programmazione viene interrotta di continuo.


Questo è il modo di fare della cultura Americana. Al capoccia che mette i soldi non gli frega nulla di informare i suoi dipendenti sulle dinamiche societarie, negli USA si sarebbero messi a ridere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

Ribadiamolo: abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE Elliott.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Route66 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Personalmente non ho/avevo bisogno di conferme sul fatto che Paolo fosse un qualcosa di unico nel mondo del calcio e, fortunatamente, nel mondo Milan.
In questa intervista fatta in questo periodo "magico" in cui potrebbero esserci solo baci, rose e fiori per tutti ci sono invece anche una fila di cazzotti per tutti, proprietà in primis.
Sinceramente io mi sarei risparmiato il discorso sul contratto suo e di Massara(come al solito i giornali predicavano altro...) ma se ha detto quelle cose avrà avuto i suoi buoni motivi...
Grazie Paolo come sempre.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo è il modo di fare della cultura Americana. Al capoccia che mette i soldi non gli frega nulla di informare i suoi dipendenti sulle dinamiche societarie, negli USA si sarebbero messi a ridere.


Si ma se voglio entrare nel calcio italiano, che è praticamente una religione, si devono rettificare e DARE UNA SVEGLIATA. Non frega niente a nessuno di come sono fatti gli americani. Che investano sennò nella MLS


----------



## davoreb (27 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Queste sono dichiarazioni che un dirigente non dovrebbe mai fare pubblicamente secondo me. Evidentemente le cose dietro le quinte stanno andando veramente male e lui cerca di fare pressioni con la stampa. Si sapeva che il cambio di proprietà avrebbe portato ad essere in un limbo in attesa del closing, ma speravo che quei cani di Elliott lo gestissero meglio. Su Gazidis poi no comment.
> 
> 
> Tipo uno che inizia per L e finisce per eao?
> ...


Per me invece sono le dichiarazioni perfetto dopo la vittoria dello scudetto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Leggano bene strozzini e Jerry Calà, leggano più di una volta e se la mettano in cornice nelle camerette, così se la leggono ancora prima di andare a letto.

E stiano attenti a quel che fanno, perché hanno visto con i loro occhi che onda immensa e travolgente è il popolo rossonero.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè chiaro messaggio ai nuovi.
Bravo Paolo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Maggio 2022)

bordate allucinanti di Paolo. Menomale che abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, vedo nubi nerissime all'orizzonte


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Con questa intervista svanisce il mio sogno di vedere Maldini a vita nel Milan. Più la leggo più vedo dietrologie strane e illogiche, segno che siamo ad un punto di non ritorno.

Mi dispiace Paolo, ma anche se il prossimo proprietario fosse un emiro pieno di soldi o un tifoso sfegatato del Milan è difficile che lui possa tenere qualcuno con un ego cosi smisurato e pronto a criticare ogni sua singola scelta davanti a tutto il mondo. Anche dovesse rinnovare, a quando il prossimo match di box, 1 anno? 2 ? Non si può continuare cosi dai.

Io lo so perché lo ha fatto, vuole proteggere la “sua” creatura e tutelarne il futuro, ma non so se sia stato il modo più giusto di farlo.


----------



## sharp (27 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me queste dichiarazioni le ha fatte soprattutto perché teme di perdere Massara che non è legato a doppio filo al Milan e che giustamente si starà guardando attorno...


----------



## mil77 (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eh certo, i soldi per gestire la baracca mica li mette lui…
> Degna del miglior Galliani la paraculata sui 75 milioni netti spesi per 21 giocatori (solo Piatek e Paquetà erano costati quei soldi per dire. Gli altri 19 sono arrivati tutti a zero? Tipo Caldara a 35 o Castillejo a 20? O Laxalt a 15?).
> Mi dispiace ma togliersi i sassolini quando si è vinto è facile, molto più difficile farlo quando le cose non vanno bene (per questo va dato molto più onore a Boban per me).
> Dichiarazioni che capisco poco nella tempistica, in privato poteva far volare anche gli stracci. Vedremo come andrà a finire.
> ...


Ma i 75 milioni che riferisce non sono i soldi spesi, ma la differenza negativa tra quanto pagato per i vari cartellini e quanto incassato per le cessioni.
P.s. io non penso si riferisse a Leao, o solo a lui, per es. c'è Bennacer che sembrava fatto e invece al momento non è così


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma se voglio entrare nel calcio italiano, che è praticamente una religione, si devono rettificare e DARE UNA SVEGLIATA. Non frega niente a nessuno di come sono fatti gli americani. Che investano sennò nella MLS


Purtroppo i soldi li hanno di la amico mio, e non c’è nessuno al mondo con una visione strategica più finalizzata al ritorno economico di quelli la.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Con questa intervista svanisce il mio sogno di vedere Maldini a vita nel Milan. Più la leggo più vedo dietrologie strane e illogiche, segno che siamo ad un punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Mi dispiace Paolo, ma anche se il prossimo proprietario fosse un emiro pieno di soldi o un tifoso sfegatato del Milan è difficile che lui possa tenere qualcuno con un ego cosi smisurato e pronto a criticare ogni sua singola scelta davanti a tutto il mondo. Anche dovesse rinnovare, a quando il prossimo match di box, 1 anno? 2 ? Non si può continuare cosi dai.
> 
> Io lo so perché lo ha fatto, vuole proteggere la “sua” creatura e tutelarne il futuro, ma non so se sia stato il modo più giusto di farlo.


L'ha fatto perché non ha intenzione di fare da parafulmine a un'altra società invisibile e che non permette investimenti di un certo tipo. Chiaramente è ciò che mi pare di capire leggendo queste parole, ma ne sono pure abbastanza convinto.


----------



## mil77 (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma lui dice appunto che non gli dicono nulla. Boh dai quando non ti dicono niente l'aria che tira è che a scadenza non verrai confermato c'è poco da girarci intorno. Adesso aggiungiamoci anche la complicazione del passaggio di proprietà. Insomma situazione complicata come al solito. A me la cosa che da un urto pazzesco è che la programmazione viene interrotta di continuo.


Macchè non verrai confermato...c'è in corso un cambio di proprietà e proprio il fatto che a un mese dalla scadenza non gli abbiano detto nulla fa pensare che diano per scontato che rimanga...
Per me il rischio maggiore è che sia lui a salutare.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Certificazione che le ambizioni *sportive *di Elliot sono (e sono sempre state) *ZERO *e avviso alla nuova proprietà. Ottimo, almeno anche i più strenui difensori ora hanno l'ovvia verità sbattuta in faccia.

Non mi aspettavo le parole su Aivan.


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo è il modo di fare della cultura Americana. Al capoccia che mette i soldi non gli frega nulla di informare i suoi dipendenti sulle dinamiche societarie, negli USA si sarebbero messi a ridere.


In realtà non è proprio così, quantomeno a livello sportivo. Anzi. I progetti vincenti son proprio quelli in cui la proprietà ci mette i soldi e si gode gli introiti, stop


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> L'ha fatto perché non ha intenzione di fare da parafulmine a un'altra società invisibile e che non permette investimenti di un certo tipo. Chiaramente è ciò che mi pare di capire leggendo queste parole, ma ne sono pure abbastanza convinto.


Per me questa interpretazione cozza con il fatto che parli di futuro, di mercato, di rinnovo e soprattutto che stia ancora dentro al club per 12 mesi.

Lo avesse fatto a fine della prossima stagione da outsider allora avrebbe avuto tutto il nostro supporto e sarebbe scoppiata una rivoluzione, cosi per me è dura accettarla pur condividendo molti principi.


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Con questa intervista svanisce il mio sogno di vedere Maldini a vita nel Milan. Più la leggo più vedo dietrologie strane e illogiche, segno che siamo ad un punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Mi dispiace Paolo, ma anche se il prossimo proprietario fosse un emiro pieno di soldi o un tifoso sfegatato del Milan è difficile che lui possa tenere qualcuno con un ego cosi smisurato e pronto a criticare ogni sua singola scelta davanti a tutto il mondo. Anche dovesse rinnovare, a quando il prossimo match di box, 1 anno? 2 ? Non si può continuare cosi dai.
> 
> Io lo so perché lo ha fatto, vuole proteggere la “sua” creatura e tutelarne il futuro, ma non so se sia stato il modo più giusto di farlo.


Ma Paolo è solo realista. Come dico da mesi, lui e Massara non possono fare miracoli ogni anno e creare una squadra competitiva con quattro spicci. Non lo possono fare loro come non lo ha mai fatto nessuno nella storia del calcio degli ultimi tre decenni.
Se gli danno quattro spicci e canna gli acquisti, come è normale e abbastanza inevitabile che capiti, poi gli insulti se li becca lui(e se li è beccati anche qui quando le cose non andavano bene).


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


si è svegliato di botto?
intervista perfetta ma purtroppo mi lascia molto poco tranquillo.


----------



## Mauricio (27 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma i 75 milioni che riferisce non sono i soldi spesi, ma la differenza negativa tra quanto pagato per i vari cartellini e quanto incassato per le cessioni.
> P.s. io non penso si riferisse a Leao, o solo a lui, per es. c'è Bennacer che sembrava fatto e invece al momento non è così


Certo, per me e che te che non siamo analfabeti funzionali, ma fa più effetto dire: “abbiamo speso 75 milioni netti per 21 giocatori o abbiamo speso 200 milioni (cifra a caso) per 21 giocatori”?
Sembra che volesse far passare che hanno fatto i miracoli con il budget a disposizione. E in buona parte è assolutamente vero, non c’era bisogno di fare il giochino delle spese nette per mostrare che i cattivoni di Elliott ci hanno messo solo 75 milioni. 
Perchè per i bidoni che ho riportato in precedenza (aggiungo Duarte) son stati spesi più di 150 milioni e l’apporto alla squadra è stato prossimo allo zero. Questo però Paolo si è dimenticato di dirlo. 
Non ho niente contro di lui, solo che non sopporto l’uso random di numeri per darsi ragione: ha fatto un ottimo lavoro con il budget a disposizione, ma son stati buttati anche una marea di soldi. Questa è una visione più corretta della realtà.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Io sono veramente basito. Qua dentro c'è qualcuno (due gattti per fortuna) che prende la parti di una proprietà vergognosa e contro Maldini, quando Maldini sta facendo il massimo per il nostro Milan. E c'è qualcuno che prende addirittura le parti di una proprietà che non c'è ancora. Mi vergogno che ci siano dei milanisti così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Visto che si criticano sempre le fonti delle notizie quando si parla di mercato congelato, slitte, poca ambizione,che facciamo ora... mettiamo anche Maldini nella lista nera delle fonti?


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se arriva a farle alla Gazzetta forse è perché al telefono o non ti rispondono o fanno finta di non capire



Eh, questa è una bella (ma da brividi) interpretazione.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo è il modo di fare della cultura Americana. Al capoccia che mette i soldi non gli frega nulla di informare i suoi dipendenti sulle dinamiche societarie, negli USA si sarebbero messi a ridere.


Qua non siamo negli Usa, abbiamo una cultura diversa. Se non lo capiscono prendano baracca e burattini e se ne tornino a casa.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> In realtà non è proprio così, quantomeno a livello sportivo. Anzi. I progetti vincenti son proprio quelli in cui la proprietà ci mette i soldi e si gode gli introiti, stop


Nell’NBA non di sicuro, o meglio è possibile sforare il salary cap per qualche stagione quando la squadra è molto competitiva e si può puntare al tutolo ma sono sempre periodi di transizione, per come le leghe Americane sono strutturate (almeno in NBA e per quel poco che ne so in NFL) ci sono sempre periodi neri (di ritorno economico) e periodi di luce (dove buone scelte hanno pagato e di conseguenza si deve restare competitivi).

Se chiedi a qualcuno chi vincerà il titolo NBA tra 3 anni é possible saperlo, tranne i soliti Knicks sono tutti candidati, non è per niente simile al calcio.
Forse non ho capito bene cosa intendi


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sì, però Paolo è fortissimo grazie allo scudetto. Se non rinnovano a Paolo (e soprattutto dopo queste parole) scoppia il caos.


Ha detto più o meno quello che ha detto Boban.

Ora ce uno scudetto in mezzo, ma i concetti sono molto simili.


----------



## ventu84090 (27 Maggio 2022)

Dichiarazione per tenere alta l'asticella che secondo me ci stanno...anche perché senza investimenti poi fai la fine dell'Atalanta...qualche anno alla grande trascinati anche dall'entusiasmo ma poi alla lunga si paga...


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Bordate sinceramente non ne vedo: esprimere il proprio punto di vista mi pare più che legittimo. 
Lo stadio piccolo non lo vuole: giusto lo dica anche se Scaroni non è d'accordo.
Il Milan ora è a una svolta: o si investe (e mica tanto, poi; basterebbe mantenere il payroll attuale o alzarlo di poco, ovvero far fruttare i risultati ottenuti SUL CAMPO), oppure si rimane così sperando che le altre non si rinforzino e i vari Theo e Leao non decidano di andarsene lontano dalla mediocrità.
Giusto anche criticare la società per non aver proposto il contratto a lui e Massara. Poco da dire, gestione oggettivamente imbarazzante. Oggi nessuno è più adatto di Maldini a ricoprire questo ruolo, sia che la proprietà sia americana, sia che venga dalle montagne del Bhutan. 
Una società seria è aperta a spunti di questo tipo, schietti e sinceri. Soprattutto se detti da chi, col suo lavoro, ha appena aumentato il valore del brand Milan a livello esponenziale.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se arriva a farle alla Gazzetta forse è perché al telefono o non ti rispondono o fanno finta di non capire


Sarà come dite voi, non so che dire.
Io lo reputo un errore di comunicazione abbastanza grave, nei toni e nei tempi.

I concetti sono ineccepibili, inutile anche stare a specificarlo.
Maldini ha un nome che da solo è storia.
Maldini ha carisma.
Maldini è una persona corretta.
Maldini è un milanista vero.
Maldini è un vincente.
Maldini è vicino alle persone.
Maldini ha dimostrato di essere anche un gran dirigente.
Oserei quasi dire che è un visionario, uno da tenersi stretto a costo di fare la rivoluzione.

Ma è proprio per questo che non capisco la necessità di ribaltare i tavoli a mezzo stampa, subito dopo aver vinto uno scudetto.
Le battaglie si fanno internamente, o al limite le dichiarazioni le si fanno una volta finita la battaglia.
Questo è un all-in con ancora tante mani da vedere e spero che la bomba che ha sganciato vada a colpire solo i bersagli giusti.
Intanto prepariamoci ad essere sbranati dai lupi.


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io sono veramente basito. Qua dentro c'è qualcuno (due gattti per fortuna) che prende la parti di una proprietà vergognosa e contro Maldini, quando Maldini sta facendo il massimo per il nostro Milan. E c'è qualcuno che prende addirittura le parti di una proprietà che non c'è ancora. Mi vergogno che ci siano dei milanisti così.


Io non mi stupisco più. Rabbrividisco solo.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Maggio 2022)

Se Maldini rimarrà sulla scrivania anche la prossima stagione, sarà sinonimo di investimenti e di società seria (questo non vuol dire investimenti da centinaia di mln), al contrario ci sarà da preoccuparsi.
La sua intervista non la trovo una bordata contro la proprietà, ma un modo per dirgli di svegliarsi e di fare in fretta e che il modus operandi dell'ultimo anno non può continuare...


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Certo, per me e che te che non siamo analfabeti funzionali, ma fa più effetto dire: “abbiamo speso 75 milioni netti per 21 giocatori o abbiamo speso 200 milioni (cifra a caso) per 21 giocatori”?
> Sembra che volesse far passare che hanno fatto i miracoli con il budget a disposizione. E in buona parte è assolutamente vero, non c’era bisogno di fare il giochino delle spese nette per mostrare che i cattivoni di Elliott ci hanno messo solo 75 milioni.
> Perchè per i bidoni che ho riportato in precedenza (aggiungo Duarte) son stati spesi più di 150 milioni e l’apporto alla squadra è stato prossimo allo zero. Questo però Paolo si è dimenticato di dirlo.
> Non ho niente contro di lui, solo che non sopporto l’uso random di numeri per darsi ragione: ha fatto un ottimo lavoro con il budget a disposizione, ma son stati buttati anche una marea di soldi. Questa è una visione più corretta della realtà.


Gli errori quando lavori nel calcio devi metterli in preventivo. Troviamo un altro dirigente che con 75 mln ti porta una squadra da metà classifica a vincere lo scudetto e ne riparliamo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Eh certo, i soldi per gestire la baracca mica li mette lui…
> Degna del miglior Galliani la paraculata sui 75 milioni netti spesi per 21 giocatori (solo Piatek e Paquetà erano costati quei soldi per dire. Gli altri 19 sono arrivati tutti a zero? Tipo Caldara a 35 o Castillejo a 20? O Laxalt a 15?).
> Mi dispiace ma togliersi i sassolini quando si è vinto è facile, molto più difficile farlo quando le cose non vanno bene (per questo va dato molto più onore a Boban per me).
> Dichiarazioni che capisco poco nella tempistica, in privato poteva far volare anche gli stracci. Vedremo come andrà a finire.
> ...


non è una novità che lui parla solo quando si vince.
questo è il suo momento, ha tempistica per queste cose.
a parte i 75M o cose così i concetti però sono giusti, li tira fuori perchè è incacchiato del fatto che non lo hanno ancora rinnovato, non credo che in realtà gli interessi gran che della competitività. altrimenti se ne sarebbe venuto fuori ben prima.

paolo è molto intelligente e sa quando parlare per portare la ragione al suo mulino, *ricordiamo la vicenda superlega.*


----------



## Devil man (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh, questa è una bella (ma da brividi) interpretazione.


Questo Jerry Scotti mi sembra un personaggio che gli piace stare sotto i riflettori, se non rinnova Maldini o Massara può già fare le valige


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> Io non mi stupisco più. Rabbrividisco solo.


Guarda io non ho spiegazioni. L'unica spiegazione che mi è che quei due gatti (per fortuna solo due) che si stanno schierando a favore della proprietà, e addirittura di una proprietà che non c'è ancora, siano dei mocciosi che non hanno mai visto il vero Milan. Così non fosse sarebbe da pagargli un bravo psichiatra.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma Paolo è solo realista. Come dico da mesi, lui e Massara non possono fare miracoli ogni anno e creare una squadra competitiva con quattro spicci. Non lo possono fare loro come non lo ha mai fatto nessuno nella storia del calcio degli ultimi tre decenni.
> Se gli danno quattro spicci e canna gli acquisti, come è normale e abbastanza inevitabile che capiti, poi gli insulti se li becca lui(e se li è beccati anche qui quando le cose non andavano bene).


Ma che gli frega degli insulti? Hai davvero una considerazione cosi bassa di Paolo? Se li beccano al PSG ed al Real gli insulti, e se li beccava fino a ieri pure Maldini…

Una volta che sei in disaccordo totale su tutto (e dire che sono dichiarazioni completamente diverse da quelle rilasciate un anno fa, roba da capovolgimento del mondo) allora devi lasciare la baracca e da outsider dire tutto e di più, e poi io, te e tutti quelli che hanno il Milan nel cuore possiamo pure andare a casa Milan a prendere Ivan per il collo se volete, ma cosi diventa duro pure per io più Maldiniano dei Maldiniani dargli ragione a 360 gradi. Anche essendo d’accordo su tutto il contenuto dell’intervista sono i modo e le tempistiche che lasciano interdetti.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Nell’NBA non di sicuro, o meglio è possibile sforare il salary cap per qualche stagione quando la squadra è molto competitiva e si può puntare al tutolo ma sono sempre periodi di transizione, per come le leghe Americane sono strutturate (almeno in NBA e per quel poco che ne so in NFL) ci sono sempre periodi neri (di ritorno economico) e periodi di luce (dove buone scelte hanno pagato e di conseguenza si deve restare competitivi).
> 
> Se chiedi a qualcuno chi vincerà il titolo NBA tra 3 anni é possible saperlo, tranne i soliti Knicks sono tutti candidati, non è per niente simile al calcio.
> Forse non ho capito bene cosa intendi


I sistemi di salary cap sono pensati per tentare di uniformare il mercato, nel mio post mi riferivo però ad altro. Penso alla Nba: chi è il proprietario degli Spurs? Chi quello degli heat? Chi quello degli warriors? Eppure i membri del fo di ognuna di quelle franchigie, chi segue lo sport, li conosce. Lo stesso vale per la NFL. I Jerry Jones non a caso operano autonomamente ma non portano a casa nulla


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> È tutto giusto, però quei messaggi non li fai arrivare tramite la gazzetta in my opinion.
> Piuttosto alzi il telefono e ti fai sentire.
> Ripeto, sono molto stupito dal tono delle dichiarazioni, non sembra nemmeno lui


l'obiettivo non è far arrivare il messaggio ad elliot, ma ai tifosi... messa così sta dicendo al popolo quello che vuole sentire.
"o mi rinnovate e anche bene, o faccio crollare tutto"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Maggio 2022)

Non mi aspettavo la bordata a gazidis,dato che li vedevo sempre assieme allo stadio (dopo aver sconfitto il tumore).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Gazzosa secondo me vive ancora nel mondo Rangnick...


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per me questa interpretazione cozza con il fatto che parli di futuro, di mercato, di rinnovo e soprattutto che stia ancora dentro al club per 12 mesi.
> 
> Lo avesse fatto a fine della prossima stagione da outsider allora avrebbe avuto tutto il nostro supporto e sarebbe scoppiata una rivoluzione, cosi per me è dura accettarla pur condividendo molti principi.


Secondo me Maldini qui sta parlando a RedBird più che ad Elliott che pare essere in uscita. E' come se stesse dicendo che la sua permanenza non è scontata, non è gratis ma dipende da precise condizioni. E' un'uscita che apprezzo perchè trasuda milanismo da ogni riga. 

Dal momento che non è stupido, non sta chiedendo di andare a prendere Mbappe o Haaland ma di poter operare senza eccessivi limiti come ha fatto da due anni a questa parte. Se servono esterno destro e trequartista, devo essere libero di prendere Antony e De Katelaere (due esempi), cioè due giovani e non due top player, senza problemi altrimenti è impossibile ipotizzare ogni ipotesi di crescita. 

RedBird pensa allo stadio ma al momento non c'è (siamo in Italia) e in una visione molto ottimistica potrebbe iniziare a generare ricavi tra 6-7 anni. Anche il discorso media company è complesso in una realtà, quella italiana, che nell'ultimo rinnovo triennale dei diritti tv all'estero ha perso un'ulteriore 15% mentre la Premier è sopra i 5 miliardi di euro di profitto. 

Ora RedBird è in una posizione scomoda: se entra e Maldini se ne va, per loro la permanenza a Milano sarà un Vietnam fin da subito. Sta a loro dimostrare le loro buone intenzioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma che gli frega degli insulti? Hai davvero una considerazione cosi bassa di Paolo? Se li beccano al PSG ed al Real gli insulti, e se li beccava fino a ieri pure Maldini…
> 
> Una volta che sei in disaccordo totale su tutto (e dire che sono dichiarazioni completamente diverse da quelle rilasciate un anno fa, roba da capovolgimento del mondo) allora devi lasciare la baracca e da outsider dire tutto e di più, e poi io, te e tutti quelli che hanno il Milan nel cuore possiamo pure andare a casa Milan a prendere Ivan per il collo se volete, ma cosi diventa duro pure per io più Maldiniano dei Maldiniani dargli ragione a 360 gradi. Anche essendo d’accordo su tutto il contenuto dell’intervista sono i modo e le tempistiche che lasciano interdetti.


Eh, però come dice il buon Florenzi "è questo il momento". E' questo il momento di capire cosa si vuole fare, se si vuole fare il salto di qualità o continuare con questa politica conservativa indisponente e restare nel limbo. Chiaramente se si sceglie questa seconda strada, Maldini potrebbe non volerci più stare. Per me le tempistiche sono corrette. Ripeto, il momento è ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'obiettivo non è far arrivare il messaggio ad elliot, ma ai tifosi... messa così sta dicendo al popolo quello che vuole sentire.
> "o mi rinnovate e anche bene, o faccio crollare tutto"



Non parla solo di se stesso, dice che non ci sarà alcun mercato o vittoria futura se la proprietà continua con le sue idee di sostenibilità.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> I sistemi di salary cap sono pensati per tentare di uniformare il mercato, nel mio post mi riferivo però ad altro. Penso alla Nba: chi è il proprietario degli Spurs? Chi quello degli heat? Chi quello degli warriors? Eppure i membri del fo di ognuna di quelle franchigie, chi segue lo sport, li conosce. Lo stesso vale per la NFL. I Jerry Jones non a caso operano autonomamente ma non portano a casa nulla


Che vuol dire che non portano a casa nulla scusa? Alcune franchigie hanno fatto segnare un più 3000% di valore e in media siamo a valutazioni di 3 miliardi a squadra, guarda che in quel paese la non si fa nulla per passione. Altre come quella dei Clippers per anni hanno giocato con il sistema per risultare sempre in ultima fila e papparsi bonus a non finire.


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me Maldini qui sta parlando a RedBird più che ad Elliott che pare essere in uscita. E' come se stesse dicendo che la sua permanenza non è scontata, non è gratis ma dipende da precise condizioni. E' un'uscita che apprezzo perchè trasuda milanismo da ogni riga.
> 
> Dal momento che non è stupido, non sta chiedendo di andare a prendere Mbappe o Haaland ma di poter operare senza eccessivi limiti come ha fatto da due anni a questa parte. Se servono esterno destro e trequartista, devo essere libero di prendere Antony e De Katelaere (due esempi), cioè due giovani e non due top player, senza problemi altrimenti è impossibile ipotizzare ogni ipotesi di crescita.
> 
> ...


Io credo che le condizioni alle quali il Milan sarà venduto ci aiuteranno a capire molto. Se le cifre che circolano sono vere (1.3 mld di valutazione, con Elliott che rimane con quota minoritaria), direi che potremmo tranquillamente dire che si tratti di una manovra laterale per togliersi il Milan dal bilancio e far contenti gli investitori. Non credo cambierebbe nulla. Comunque se pure Botman e Sanches son considerati troppo, visti i soldi che libereremo da Kessie e romagnoli, possiamo tranquillamente chiudere baracca e burattini. Vorrebbe dire che elliottbird punterebbe già dall'anno prossimo ad andare in utile


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Far arrivare Maldini a dire a viso aperto queste cose non è solo inaccettabile, è criminale.

Io aspetto solo i commenti degli iper-aziendalisti schierati con la politica sostenibile di Elliott. Giusto per curiosità.

Dopo questo scudetto ho letto roba raccapricciante, che sarebbe stato alla fine un merito della gestione accorta e minuziosa dei grandi commercialisti del mercato calcistico. E con che enfasi, pure.

Trovo che sempre più persone sembrano partite per la tangente, andando dietro a pure ideologie invece che ragionando con la testa. Come in altri episodi accaduti recentemente.

Già detto, un lupo rimane un lupo, altro che Singer milanista sfegatato con la birra in mano sul pullman. Questi sono automi da spietate logiche finanziarie e basta. Sono meschini e abietti, farebbero fuori le loro madri per due euro in più su un investimento.

Per loro questo scudetto è una conferma che hanno fatto bene, altroché. Sono assolutamente certo che adesso pretenderebbero di andare avanti e competere in CL dando via i pezzi migliori, come una azienda che licenzia i propri dipendenti e vessa sempre di più i rimanenti aumentando i carichi di lavoro per mantenere alto il profitto. Da loro punto di vista la strada è quella giusta.

Se non siamo in grado di leggere con lucidità i fatti, invece di arrampicarci in modo infantile sui freddi specchi di una speranza che fa comodo solo al proprio ingenuo ego, allora siamo destinati a farci prendere per il c*lo in eterno.

Per quanto mi riguarda, ho letto anche troppo. Rimango con il sangue gelato nelle vene.

Se Paolo se ne va, per me il discorso AC Milan 1899 termina qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Io credo maldini non sia tanto indispettito dal basso profilo di elliott quanto dall'ennesimo freno per motivi societari.

Infatti a precisa domanda non ci gira attorno : con poche risorse il milan può restare al livello delle altre, con 3 colpi può acquisire un livello europeo.
Ma questa è una constatazione, al limite una provocazione, ma non mi pare una critica.
Del resto Maldini e Massara sono freschi vincitori dello scudetto e ora come ora questo progetto tecnico lo sentono loro e non lo abbandonerebbero mai nemmeno se fossero costretti all'ennesimo mercato da pezzenti.

Io credo, mia sensazione, per carità, a indispettire Maldini sia il fatto che lui e Massara sono ancora senza contratto e e, di fatto, l'operatività sul mercato e sui rinnovi è congelata.


Questo per Maldini è il vero dramma e non posso che dargli ragione.

La logica mi farebbe pensare che il cambio societario è questione di giorni ma conoscendo elliott e avendo già provato sulla mia pelle i mercati condivisi inizio anche a tremare.

Da noi le tempistiche sono sempre sbagliate.
E i casi iniziano ad essere troppi.

Il milan campione d'italia che al 27-5 è senza driigenza.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Maggio 2022)

Parole che mi mettono paura, preferisco lui e Massara a Mbappè.

Non ci voleva....


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che vuol dire che non portano a casa nulla scusa? Alcune franchigie hanno fatto segnare un più 3000% di valore e in media siamo a valutazioni di 3 miliardi a squadra, guarda che in quel paese la non si fa nulla per passione. Altre come quella dei Clippers per anni hanno giocato con il sistema per risultare sempre in ultima fila e papparsi bonus a non finire.


Questo è un altro discorso, io mi riferivo unicamente ai risultati aportivi. C'è da dire che a volte anche la fortuna gioca un ruolo decisivo, penso ai ricavi dei diritti TV. Comunque sì, lo sport in America è molto più remunerativo che qui, il concetto è che sul lato sportivo le proprietà che meno ci mettono becco più si rivelano quelle più vincenti


----------



## ventu84090 (27 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Questo Jerry Scotti mi sembra un personaggio che gli piace stare sotto i riflettori, se non rinnova Maldini o Massara può già fare le valige


Sinceramente mi è sembrato invece il contrario (ad esempio quelli di Investcorp hanno fatto continui tweet e interviste)...a quanto pare Redbird ha già visitato 2 zone per fare il nuovo stadio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non parla solo di se stesso, dice che non ci sarà alcun mercato o vittoria futura se la proprietà continua con le sue idee di sostenibilità.


eh certo, parlasse solo di se stesso non avrebbe la stessa presa sui tifosi.
infatti fece un discorso simile per la superlega, buttando dentro i problemi personali con la società al calderone populistico del calcio della gente di quei giorni.

ha detto tutte cose sacrosante, ma vedrete che basta il rinnovo per fargli accettare un mercato a zero come gli ultimi 3 anni.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'obiettivo non è far arrivare il messaggio ad elliot, ma ai tifosi... messa così sta dicendo al popolo quello che vuole sentire.
> "o mi rinnovate e anche bene, o faccio crollare tutto"


Ok Will, la lettura ci può stare.
Ma ora gira la prospettiva dalla parte dei nuovi proprietari.
Qui tutti l'abbiamo già bollati come squattrinati, incompetenti, sciacalli etc etc. Tra l'altro nessuna nessuna valida ragione.
Ipotizziamo invece che questi (che peraltro ci hanno cercato e ci pagano un botto) abbiano invece le migliori intenzioni del mondo: come vedresti tu, nuovo proprietario, uno sfogo del genere a mezzo stampa?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Maggio 2022)

dopo l'intervista di Boban non finì bene..

secondo me Gazidis è inc nero...logicamente Paolo facendo queste dichiarazioni pubblicamente sa benissimo quello che può accadere

cioè voglio dire ha praticamente detto pubblicamente che i suoi superiori si sono comportati male ("non hanno agito rispettosamente")

non è come un giocatore che ha un'uscita infelice contro l'allenatore eh...qui si parla di un dirigente che attacca pubblicamente i suoi superiori (AD e Proprietà)


----------



## Davidoff (27 Maggio 2022)

Maldini è consapevole che i miracoli come questo scudetto con spesa minima capitano ogni tot decenni, Juventus, Inter e anche la Roma si stanno muovendo per rinforzarsi e lui vuole aprire un ciclo, cosa impossibile se devi fare mercato con due kiwi e tre banane. Non si può gestire il Milan come una Atalanta qualsiasi, puntando ad andare in utile, le squadre che vincono e aumentano il valore del brand investono, con competenza ma investono. Se non viene confermato lui questo scudetto resterà una vittoria isolata.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda io non ho spiegazioni. L'unica spiegazione che mi è che quei due gatti (per fortuna solo due) che si stanno schierando a favore della proprietà, e addirittura di una proprietà che non c'è ancora, siano dei mocciosi che non hanno mai visto il vero Milan. Così non fosse sarebbe da pagargli un bravo psichiatra.


Scusa ma di chi parli? Io mi sono letto ogni pagina e non c'è nessuno che si è schierato dalla parte della società


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Maldini deve restare al suo posto perché è una garanzia. Chi arriva ad insultarlo, per me, non è un vero milanista.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ok Will, la lettura ci può stare.
> Ma ora gira la prospettiva dalla parte dei nuovi proprietari.
> Qui tutti l'abbiamo già bollati come squattrinati, incompetenti, sciacalli etc etc. Tra l'altro nessuna nessuna valida ragione.
> Ipotizziamo invece che questi (che peraltro ci hanno cercato e ci pagano un botto) abbiano invece le migliori intenzioni del mondo: come vedresti tu, nuovo proprietario, uno sfogo del genere a mezzo stampa?


Non ti salta in mente che forse ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni PROPRIO PERCHE' ha capito che le intenzioni del nuovo proprietario non sono buone?


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2022)

Plot twist inaspettato. Stiano attenti, comunque, il giocattolo si può sfasciare facile e i loro fantastiliardi evaporare in un amen, dico agli americans.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Scusa ma di chi parli? Io mi sono letto ogni pagina e non c'è nessuno che si è schierato dalla parte della società


Leggi meglio...


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, io mi riferivo unicamente ai risultati aportivi. C'è da dire che a volte anche la fortuna gioca un ruolo decisivo, penso ai ricavi dei diritti TV. Comunque sì, lo sport in America è molto più remunerativo che qui, il concetto è che sul lato sportivo le proprietà che meno ci mettono becco più si rivelano quelle più vincenti


Infatti anche da noi non mettono becco sul piano sportivo, ti impongono però limiti di budget.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh certo, parlasse solo di se stesso non avrebbe la stessa presa sui tifosi.
> infatti fece un discorso simile per la superlega, buttando dentro i problemi personali con la società al calderone populistico del calcio della gente di quei giorni.
> 
> ha detto tutte cose sacrosante, ma vedrete che basta il rinnovo per fargli accettare un mercato a zero come gli ultimi 3 anni.



Ieri sono falliti ufficialmente gli arabi e arriva mr Baseball. Sta per saltare tutta la baracca.
Se non parla adesso, quando?


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ok Will, la lettura ci può stare.
> Ma ora gira la prospettiva dalla parte dei nuovi proprietari.
> Qui tutti l'abbiamo già bollati come squattrinati, incompetenti, sciacalli etc etc. Tra l'altro nessuna nessuna valida ragione.
> Ipotizziamo invece che questi (che peraltro ci hanno cercato e ci pagano un botto) abbiano invece le migliori intenzioni del mondo: come vedresti tu, nuovo proprietario, uno sfogo del genere a mezzo stampa?


lui la bomba l'ha tirata in testa a elio, perchè lui vuole un rinnovo e non essere portato alla fine come l'ultimo arrivato.
in questo caso gli do ragione.
non critica redbird.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non ti salta in mente che forse ha fatto quelle dichiarazioni PROPRIO PERCHE' ha capito che le intenzioni del nuovo proprietario non sono buone?


Ma se ha detto di non averli ancora sentiti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma se ha detto di non averli ancora sentiti?



Basta leggere un paio di interviste a Gerry, e magari credere un po' di più alle notizie (che come al solito ci azzeccano) per capire cosà sta per piombarci sul collo...


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma se ha detto di non averli ancora sentiti?


Ma hai mai lavorato in un'azienda? Le cose si conoscono, soprattutto se sei un alto dirigente, non c'è bisogno di parlare. E comunque, fammi capire, tu da che parte ti schieri?


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lui la bomba l'ha tirata in testa a elio, perchè lui vuole un rinnovo e non essere portato alla fine come l'ultimo arrivato.
> in questo caso gli do ragione.
> non critica redbird.


Si, ma è come presentarsi ad un colloquio di lavoro e dire che la tua attuale azienda fa schifo.


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Anche essendo d’accordo su tutto il contenuto dell’intervista sono i modo e le tempistiche che lasciano interdetti.


Una delle qualità che tutti hanno sempre riconosciuto a Paolo è quella di essere un professionista esemplare. Se ha fatto certe uscite è perché davvero c’è qualcosa di difficilmente digeribile che bolle in pentola. Star zitto, mollare senza “combattere” lasciando il Milan agli speculatori e parlare dopo? Anche no.

Ma poi quale sarebbe il problema? Che i Singer si offendono? Ma ‘stigrandissimi! Se non hanno ancora capito cosa sia il calcio in Italia è bene che lo capiscano in fretta. Se c’è qualcuno che se ne deve andare sono loro, non certo Paolo Maldini.


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Maggio 2022)

La verità è che NESSUNO sa nulla. TUTTI davano Botman fatto, Paolo ha sostanzialmente smentito che arriverà. Parlandone al passato e dicendo che lo abbiamo seguito (non che lo stiamo seguendo) e aggiungendo che ci sono tanti altri nomi.

Ripeto, nessuno SA NULLA. 
Tocca giudicare i fatti, e se Paolo esce a piedi uniti in questo modo mi fa preoccupare molto, moltissimo. Avrà qualche preoccupazione importante o lato budget o lato proprietà o lato non rinnovi o cessioni forzate.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Secondo me Maldini qui sta parlando a RedBird più che ad Elliott che pare essere in uscita. E' come se stesse dicendo che la sua permanenza non è scontata, non è gratis ma dipende da precise condizioni. E' un'uscita che apprezzo perchè trasuda milanismo da ogni riga.
> 
> Dal momento che non è stupido, non sta chiedendo di andare a prendere Mbappe o Haaland ma di poter operare senza eccessivi limiti come ha fatto da due anni a questa parte. Se servono esterno destro e trequartista, devo essere libero di prendere Antony e De Katelaere (due esempi), cioè due giovani e non due top player, senza problemi altrimenti è impossibile ipotizzare ogni ipotesi di crescita.
> 
> ...


Bella interpretazione  

Mi hai dato un altro punto vista interessante. Comunque solo per precisare, mi sembra normale che in una trattativa del genere con cambio di proprietà non si possa procedere con il rinnovo. Diverso il discorso sul mercato d sullo stadio e la ti vengo incontro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dopo l'intervista di Boban non finì bene..
> 
> secondo me Gazidis è inc nero...logicamente Paolo facendo queste dichiarazioni pubblicamente sa benissimo quello che può accadere
> 
> ...



Anche a me ricorda molto la vicenda Boban-Rangnick contro Gazidis, e la storia ha dimostrato che sull'allenatore aveva ragione Zorro.
Tra l'altro Gazzosa si è pubblicamente autoconfermato nella prima intervista post scudetto. Non c'era possibilità di interpretare male.
"Lei resta, Gazidis?" "Sì, resto."

Per me l'obiettivo di Maldini non è né Elliott, né gerry calà. E' Gazidis.
Ha saputo della sua riconferma, ed evidentemente non è più possibile lavorare in futuro con una visione unica d'intenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2022)

Palle fumanti e qualcuno sosteneva anche il contrario. 

Comunque dalle sue parole emerge uno scenario molto preoccupante. C'è bisogno di fare chiarezza e subito.


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bella interpretazione
> 
> Mi hai dato un altro punto vista interessante. Comunque solo per precisare, mi sembra normale che in una trattativa del genere con cambio di proprietà non si possa procedere con il rinnovo. Diverso il discorso sul mercato d sullo stadio e la ti vengo incontro.


Ma infatti il rinnovo è un finto problema che utilizza come espediente per poi mandare messaggi espliciti a chi sta arrivando (con Elliott è così in cattivi rapporti da mandare i messaggini a Gordon Singer come rivela nella stessa intervista). Perché mai RedBird dovrebbe mandare via lui e Massara? E' chiaro quindi che il tema che gli sta a cuore non sia quello.

Adesso è chiaro che RedBird nel momento in cui si presenta alla stampa non potrà evitare l'argomento. I tifosi che prima potevano essere attendisti, "aspettiamo e vediamo cosa fanno", ora invece pretenderanno spiegazioni. Se sono intelligenti, un accordo con Paolo si trova e tutti ne trarremo vantaggio. Se è gente con i paraocchi invece sono dolori....


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Una delle qualità che tutti hanno sempre riconosciuto a Paolo è quella di essere un professionista esemplare. Se ha fatto certe uscite è perché davvero c’è qualcosa di difficilmente digeribile che bolle in pentola. Star zitto, mollare senza “combattere” lasciando il Milan agli speculatori e parlare dopo? Anche no.
> 
> Ma poi quale sarebbe il problema? Che i Singer si offendono? Ma ‘stigrandissimi! Se non hanno ancora capito cosa sia il calcio in Italia è bene che lo capiscano in fretta. Se c’è qualcuno che se ne deve andare sono loro, non certo Paolo Maldini.


Speriamo che se ne vadano loro a questo punto, non ho dubbi su chi sceglierei, forse non hai capito il mio pensiero.

Siamo sicuri che Maldini se gli mettono in mano 300M non si metterà a fare le stesse interviste ? Che io sappia non esiste essere sempre d’accordo con il tuo capoccia, e se al prossimo scontro dirigenziale dovesse ancora presentarsi alla Gazzetta ? Magari perché ma proprietà voleva comprare Haaland e lui Mbappe? Ragiono per assurdo, ma agli occhi di un proprietario Maldini ha perso quanto meno molta credibilità e molta fiducia. E adesso non m sorprendo che Gazosa non gli abbia neanche menzionato la Super Lega a differenza degli altri DS che sapevano tutto.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Ha parlato chiaro, come sempre. Evidentemente ha provato già ad interfacciarsi con Eliott ma il cambio di proprietà ha congelato tutto. Siccome ha pianificato la prossima campagna acquisti e non può procedere finché il nuovo proprietario non dà l' ok cosa dovrebbe fare? Fare il bravo impiegato modello facendo finta di non essere Maldini? Ci ha detto chiaro e tondo la situazione e ,visto che lui vuole vincere, questa situazione non gli sta bene. Ora, io non voglio fare crociate anzitempo contro i nuovi e nemmeno lapidare Eliott ma qui qualcuno deve capire che le esigenze " sportive" del Milan per la stagione 2022/2023 non aspettano signing, closing, preliminari etc etc.Ergo, si dessero una mossa stanziando un budget e rinnovassero i contratti dei veri artefici dello scudetto: Paolo e Massara!


----------



## Baba (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Maldini Massara e Moncada potrebbero salutarci e quest’estate faremo un mercato da barboni. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Maldini Massara e Moncada potrebbero salutarci e quest’estate faremo un mercato da barboni. Spero di sbagliarmi.


Sulla seconda affermazione ormai facciamo un mercato da barboni da almeno 3 anni, non sarebbe una novità.


----------



## Andris (27 Maggio 2022)

con la malattia di Gazidis praticamente per mesi non è esistito il collegamento con la proprietà, altro che smart working
Singer "conosceva la mia storia", penso che pure un monaco di clausura conosca Paolo Maldini ma chiaramente non è di alcun ausilio nella gestione societaria
oltre ai mini rinnovi a Pioli avrebbero potuto farne uno anche a loro

quando un procuratore ti dice "aspettiamo magari ci sono più soldi" si può rispondere "magari ce ne saranno di meno"


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ieri sono falliti ufficialmente gli arabi e arriva mr Baseball. Sta per saltare tutta la baracca.
> Se non parla adesso, quando?


è proprio quel che ho detto io, adesso è il suo momento.
è il più forte di tutti oggi e vuole raggiungere un obiettivo.
per me qual è è chiaro.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Maggio 2022)

Come volevasi dimostrare Paolo è un grande, sia come "personaggio" che come dirigente. Non manca neppure la frecciatina sul contratto suo e di Massara....
Si potrebbe essere solo un "finto problema" ed il rinnovo quasi automatico con la nuova società. Ma come dice lui neppure sono stati convocati dai Singer anche solo per un "parlarne" magari per essere rassicurati sul loro futuro...

In un post Andrea Red&Black affermava di credere fermamente alle parole dei suoi amici finanzieri di aver "schivato la pallottola" con Investcorp.... ma personalmente ho il presentimento che con redbird la pallottola la prenderemo in pieno petto!


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il rinnovo è un finto problema che utilizza come espediente per poi mandare messaggi espliciti a chi sta arrivando (con Elliott è così in cattivi rapporti da mandare i messaggini a Gordon Singer come rivela nella stessa intervista). Perché mai RedBird dovrebbe mandare via lui e Massara? E' chiaro quindi che il tema che gli sta a cuore non sia quello.
> 
> Adesso è chiaro che RedBird nel momento in cui si presenta alla stampa non potrà evitare l'argomento. I tifosi che prima potevano essere attendisti, "aspettiamo e vediamo cosa fanno", ora invece pretenderanno spiegazioni. Se sono intelligenti, un accordo con Paolo si trova e tutti ne trarremo vantaggio. Se è gente con i paraocchi invece sono dolori....


Speriamo, sembra molto ma molto azzardato anche per Maldini. So che ha le palle, e so anche che gode di credito infinito, però da qui a essere in disaccordo su praticamente tutto c’è ne passa. Anche perché comunque i risultati sono stati ottenuti e ci stiamo rimettendo in piedi…

Comunque non mi sembra che un messaggio inviato sia sintomo di essere in cattivi rapporti, anzi.

Un’altra cosa, questi sono proprio il prototipo del proprietario Americano che non vuole sentire storie, a lui non lo smuovono neanche Maldini e Baresi che si mettono a fare lo sciopero della fame davanti casa Milan. L’esempio United è eclatante, hanno cominciato a spendere quando i soldi sono cominciati ad entrare. Ripeto molte cose mi lasciano interdetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si, ma è come presentarsi ad un colloquio di lavoro e dire che la tua attuale azienda fa schifo.


lui ora è più forte dell'azienda.
per esempio conte lo ha fatto tante volte e i giocatori gleli han sempre presi.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

Ma in tutto questo gli amici del payrolleeeeee, della calcolatrice in mano, delle tabelle con "eeeh ma se sposti un centesimo qui, devi mettere tre centesimi lì", sono ancora vivi? Stanno bene?

Finalmente, FINALMENTE il Maldini che conosco!


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

il problema principale è che ci han fatto godere 4 giorni e adesso ci fan tornare nella melma.
e superlollo è scomparso dopo aver predicato a più riprese di leggere l'intervista integrale.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma in tutto questo gli amici del payrolleeeeee, della calcolatrice in mano, delle tabelle con "eeeh ma se sposti un centesimo qui, devi mettere tre centesimi lì", sono ancora vivi? Stanno bene?
> 
> Finalmente, FINALMENTE il Maldini che conosco!


Guarda, fossi io l'amministratore del forum, tutti quelli che parlano di payrolle e di conti li bannerei proprio. A vita.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Speriamo che se ne vadano loro a questo punto, non ho dubbi su chi sceglierei, forse non hai capito il mio pensiero.
> 
> Siamo sicuri che Maldini se gli mettono in mano 300M non si metterà a fare le stesse interviste ? Che io sappia non esiste essere sempre d’accordo con il tuo capoccia, e se al prossimo scontro dirigenziale dovesse ancora presentarsi alla Gazzetta ? Magari perché ma proprietà voleva comprare Haaland e lui Mbappe? Ragiono per assurdo, ma agli occhi di un proprietario Maldini ha perso quanto meno molta credibilità e molta fiducia. E adesso non m sorprendo che Gazosa non gli abbia neanche menzionato la Super Lega a differenza degli altri DS che sapevano tutto.



Maldini secondo me verrà riconfermato. Lui vuole restare perché il Milan è casa sua e la proprietà sa bene che togliere Maldini dalla Società non porterebbe nulla di buono specialmente a livello di immagine.


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma hai mai lavorato in un'azienda? Le cose si conoscono, soprattutto se sei un alto dirigente, non c'è bisogno di parlare. E comunque, fammi capire, tu da che parte ti schieri?


Intanto cortesemente rivolgiti con un altro tono.
Secondo: penso di essere stato chiaro. Sottoscrivo ogni parola detta, nei contenuti, ma considero un errore aver scoperchiato la pentola alla gazzetta.
Sono promosso o devo sostenere altri esami?


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Intanto cortesemente rivolgiti con un altro tono.
> Secondo: penso di essere stato chiaro. Sottoscrivo ogni parola detta, nei contenuti, ma considero un errore aver scoperchiato la pentola alla gazzetta.
> Sono promosso o devo sostenere altri esami?


I toni sono quelli consoni a un momento decisivo come questo. Se non ti stanno bene aria, non te l'ha ordinato il medico di interagire con il sottoscritto.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Maldini secondo me verrà riconfermato. Lui vuole restare perché il Milan è casa sua e la proprietà sa bene che togliere Maldini dalla Società non porterebbe nulla di buono specialmente a livello di immagine.


Mi sembra di capire che voglia restare solo se si fa come dice lui. Questo non so quanto sia concorde con la politica Americana.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di capire che voglia restare solo se si fa come dice lui. Questo non so quanto sia concorde con la politica Americana.



Se c’è uno che può permettersi - per prestigio e capacità dimostrate - di chiedere con forza qualcosa alla proprietà è Maldini ma Maldini non è sciocco ed è cosciente che dovrà accettare un compromesso.


----------



## folletto (27 Maggio 2022)

Li hanno già trombati, altro che


----------



## LukeLike (27 Maggio 2022)

Ma vi rendete conto che si va verso l'ennesimo bloccato mercato o, nella migliore delle ipotesi, condiviso, in attesa dell'ennesimo cambio societario? Se non parla adesso quando lo dovrebbe fare?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto che si va verso l'ennesimo bloccato mercato o, nella migliore delle ipotesi, condiviso, in attesa dell'ennesimo cambio societario? Se non parla adesso quando lo dovrebbe fare?


Eh ma non conta spendere, contano le idee. Speriamo che i nostri siano dei gran filosofi...


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> I toni sono quelli consoni a un momento decisivo come questo. Se non ti stanno bene aria, non te l'ha ordinato il medico di interagire con il sottoscritto.


Ma datti una calmata fratello. Intanto sei tu che hai interagito con me, e poi rilassati che non vedo proprio i motivi di agitarti.
Io sto scambiando la mia opinione civilmente con altri, oltretutto non mi pare di aver offeso nessuno, tantomeno Maldini.
Tu invece sei come quelli che prendono a schiaffi gli altri tifosi allo stadio, ma per fortuna sono solo "due gatti"


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh, questa è una bella (ma da brividi) interpretazione.


Peraltro la chiave di lettura la fornisce proprio lui quando parla del fallo di mano di Udogie. Se lo ascoltano privatamente la questione la lascia nel privato, se non lo ascoltano si rivolge alla stampa


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Li hanno già trombati, altro che


mi vengono in mente le lacrime di massara.
bah adesso è mistero... 

io son sicuro che paolo non se ne esce con una cosa così solo per il mercato povero... del mercato povero non gliene è mai fregato una mazza e quest'anno poi qualche soldo c'è anche....


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Speriamo, sembra molto ma molto azzardato anche per Maldini. So che ha le palle, e so anche che gode di credito infinito, però da qui a essere in disaccordo su praticamente tutto c’è ne passa. Anche perché comunque i risultati sono stati ottenuti e ci stiamo rimettendo in piedi…
> 
> Comunque non mi sembra che un messaggio inviato sia sintomo di essere in cattivi rapporti, anzi.
> 
> *Un’altra cosa, questi sono proprio il prototipo del proprietario Americano che non vuole sentire storie, a lui non lo smuovono neanche Maldini e Baresi che si mettono a fare lo sciopero della fame davanti casa Milan. L’esempio United è eclatante, hanno cominciato a spendere quando i soldi sono cominciati ad entrare. Ripeto molte cose mi lasciano interdetto.*


Maldini è tranquillissimo. Se anche lo dovessero cacciare, lui non avrebbe problemi. Se ne andrebbe sorseggiare mojito a Miami ed avrebbe l'affetto incondizionato dei tifosi del Milan. Massara, dopo il lavoro svolto, troverebbe sicuramente un club di livello.

Se Cardinale vuole replicare il modello delle 3 scimmiette di Glazer in una realtà che non ha neanche lontanamente il cash-flow (uso un termine a lui caro) del Manchester United si accomodi pure. Troverei incoerente però parlare di "hospitality", "experience", "media company" e poi prendere a calci il proprio pubblico target (i tifosi). A chi li vendi i tuoi contenuti se la maggior parte dei tifosi ti boicotta?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Maldini è tranquillissimo. Se anche lo dovessero cacciare, lui non avrebbe problemi. Se ne andrebbe sorseggiare mojito a Miami ed avrebbe l'affetto incondizionato dei tifosi del Milan. Massara, dopo il lavoro svolto, troverebbe sicuramente un club di livello.
> 
> Se Cardinale vuole replicare il modello delle 3 scimmiette di Glazer in una realtà che non ha neanche lontanamente il cash-flow (uso un termine a lui caro) del Manchester United si accomodi pure. Troverei incoerente però parlare di "hospitality", "experience", "media company" e poi prendere a calci il proprio pubblico target (i tifosi). A chi li vendi i tuoi contenuti se la maggior parte dei tifosi ti boicotta?


Spero se ne renderanno conto ben presto


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi vengono in mente le lacrime di massara.
> bah adesso è mistero...
> 
> io son sicuro che paolo non se ne esce con una cosa così solo per il mercato povero... del mercato povero non gliene è mai fregato una mazza e quest'anno poi qualche soldo c'è anche....


Probabilmente quel che chiede è autonomia gestionale (ciò vuol dire il poter utilizzare gli introiti dovuti alle vittorie) e un contratto a lungo termine. Vincere uno scudetto e aver il contratto in scadenza per un mese è assurdo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io invece lo amo. Amo la gente libera, indipendente e che lavorare il cervello.


Esatto, mi hai tolto le parole di bocca. Il mondo ha bisogno di più "Maldini".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Palle fumanti e qualcuno sosteneva anche il contrario.
> 
> Comunque dalle sue parole emerge uno scenario molto preoccupante. C'è bisogno di fare chiarezza e subito.


Scaroni in una intervista ha detto che ci vogliono tre mesi prima di concludere. Io voglio sperare che non sia così, sarebbe mercato bloccato, rinnovi bloccati fino alla firma. 
Francamente o questi di Redbird chiariscono il prima possibile intenzioni o già partiamo malissimo. Ci vogliono investimenti, lo sa Maldini, lo sa Massara, lo sa Pioli. Servono proprietà di ben altro spessore, parlare di progetti e programmazione senza investimenti è come dire di voler fare una pizza senza farina ne lievito. Sente puzza di bruciato, come la sentiamo molti di noi qui dentro evidentemente, perché se con Elliott abbiamo accettato tutto sommessamente trattandosi di una proprietà di transizione, diverso è il discorso qualora questa condizione diventasse cronica. Checchè se ne dica il Milan non può proseguire con campagne acquisti come gli ultimi due anni. Maldini se avesse avuto un budget non avrebbe preso Bakayoko. Gli hanno fatto saltare la trattativa per Konè per due o tre milioni forse. A tutto c'è un limite, qui nessuno chiede Haaland o Mbappè.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma datti una calmata fratello. Intanto sei tu che hai interagito con me, e poi rilassati che non vedo proprio i motivi di agitarti.
> Io sto scambiando la mia opinione civilmente con altri, oltretutto non mi pare di aver offeso nessuno, tantomeno Maldini.E
> Tu invece sei come quelli che prendono a schiaffi gli altri tifosi allo stadio, ma per fortuna sono solo "due gatti"


È un troll. Lascia perdere.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## peo74 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


La cosa che più mi spaventa è la sensazione di apparente mancanza di organizzazione. In genere in un passaggio di proprietà le Teste (intese come dirigenza) andrebbe tranquillizzate o perlomeno informate: cosa che qui percepisco non avvenuta.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Maggio 2022)

Che dire, dopo 1h dallo Scudetto già si parlava di Leao, dopo neanche 100h sta bomba qua, ma manco un vittoria ci si può godere serenamente? Detto questo ha fatto bene Maldini a lanciare un segnale ai naviganti, così il pubblico sa (per quanto possibile), anche se va bé, nessun milanista si schiererebbe con un fondo vs Maldini a prescindere (vero? XD).

Non mi fascio la testa a prescindere, ma è giusto dire queste cose subito, così che si smuovano il prima possibile, ora la proprietà, qualunque essa sia, non può rimanere silente, in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## andre85 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Ha ragione su tutta la linea. Io ci vedo molta insofferenza, come è giusto che sia. Dopo il caso ragnacoso L hanno si confermato. Ma gli hanno dato sempre budget ridicoli. Nonostante questo è riuscito in un autentico miracolo sportivo. Ora mette le cose in chiaro, nonostante abbiate in tutti i modi provato a non farci vincere (perché visti i budget questa era la realtà). Vi ho portato lo scudetto. Ora mi dovete, e dovete trattare il Milan, col rispetto che meritiamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Maggio 2022)

Maldini si è meritato (ma se lo merita sempre in ogni caso) il rinnovo. Intervista davvero bella e senza peli sulla lingua. Sentire parlare Paolo è sempre un piacere.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Che dire, dopo 1h dallo Scudetto già si parlava di Leao, dopo neanche 100h sta bomba qua, ma manco un vittoria ci si può godere serenamente? Detto questo ha fatto bene Maldini a lanciare un segnale ai naviganti, così il pubblico sa (per quanto possibile), anche se va bé, nessun milanista si schiererebbe con un fondo vs Maldini a prescindere (vero? XD).
> 
> Non mi fascio la testa a prescindere, ma è giusto dire queste cose subito, così che si smuovano il prima possibile, ora la proprietà, qualunque essa sia, non può rimanere silente, in un senso o nell'altro.



Chi acquista il Milan deve rispettarne la storia. I Maldini sono la storia del Milan.


----------



## ventu84090 (27 Maggio 2022)

Comunuque Maldini è "figlio" della vera mentalità vincente...in parte mi ha ricordato un po' le interviste di Conte dopo ogni sua vittoria...
E tenete sempre a mente le parole di Nesta..."venivo dalla Lazio, avevamo vinto lo scudetto e vivevo di rendita, al Milan vinco la Champions e comprano Stam"


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Io che l'ho tanto criticato per non essersi mai esposto contro questi cialtroni ora dico: 
Se lo fanno fuori voglio i 200 Mila sotto casa Milan. Ed io sarò il primo a presentarmi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scaroni in una intervista ha detto che ci vogliono tre mesi prima di concludere. Io voglio sperare che non sia così, sarebbe mercato bloccato, rinnovi bloccati fino alla firma.
> Francamente o questi di Redbird chiariscono il prima possibile intenzioni o già partiamo malissimo. Ci vogliono investimenti, lo sa Maldini, lo sa Massara, lo sa Pioli. Servono proprietà di ben altro spessore, parlare di progetti e programmazione senza investimenti è come dire di voler fare una pizza senza farina ne lievito. Sente puzza di bruciato, come la sentiamo molti di noi qui dentro evidentemente, perché se con Elliott abbiamo accettato tutto sommessamente trattandosi di una proprietà di transizione, diverso è il discorso qualora questa condizione diventasse cronica. Checchè se ne dica il Milan non può proseguire con campagne acquisti come gli ultimi due anni. Maldini se avesse avuto un budget non avrebbe preso Bakayoko. Gli hanno fatto saltare la trattativa per Konè per due o tre milioni forse. A tutto c'è un limite, qui nessuno chiede Haaland o Mbappè.


Sulla parte su Bakayoko è ciò che ho sempre sostenuto. Ecco perché mi infervoravo quando venivano fatte critiche a Maldini su Messias o Lazetic. Perché a prestiti gratuiti o 5 milioni di budget non sempre possono uscirti i Kalulu. 
Infatti nell'intervista Maldini fa trasparire come l'impresa che è stata fatta non è ripetibile con le altre che si rinforzeranno. Si è giunti ora a un bivio, Maldini lo sa bene e lo dice da una posizione di forza (ha i risultati e il tifo milanista mondiale dalla sua), sfruttando il mancato rinnovo per cogliere la palla al balzo. Ciò che è preoccupante è il rapporto con Gazidis: in caso di rinnovo dovranno andare avanti tutti insieme e il rapporto instaurato non sembra per niente idilliaco, nonostante le belle parole spese da Ivan su Maldini a Sky.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Maggio 2022)

Voglio credere che, partendo dal presupposto che il Milan oggi non è la lavatrice di nessuno, chiunque arrivi a capitanare la nave abbia interesse a dare continuità alla gestione sportiva visti gli ottimi risultati, i tempi stretti e la fase di naturale ambientamento che richiede un acquisizione di questa portata.

Nessun pazzo spenderebbe 1 miliardo di euro per una società che 12 mesi fa ne valeva la metà mettendo alla porta gli artefici di questo miracolo... io sto calmo e aspetto fiducioso.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Voglio credere che, partendo dal presupposto che il Milan oggi non è la lavatrice di nessuno, chiunque arrivi a capitanare la nave abbia interesse a dare continuità alla gestione sportiva visti gli ottimi risultati, i tempi stretti e la fase di naturale ambientamento che richiede un acquisizione di questa portata.
> 
> Nessun pazzo spenderebbe 1 miliardo di euro per una società che 12 mesi fa ne valeva la metà mettendo alla porta gli artefici di questo miracolo... io sto calmo e aspetto fiducioso.


Hai detto bene, se entrano e vendono Maignan,Leao,Tomori e Theo rientrano in 1 mese in parte dell'investimento. Poi magari andranno alla ricerca di altri potenziali crack per iniziare a guadagnare. Il Milan di oggi è appetibile per diversi motivi.


----------



## ilPresidente (27 Maggio 2022)

Maldini ha fatto la dichiarazione che un milanista deve fare.tutto il management è dimostrato e che questo club pompiere dimensioni straordinarie.Maldini ha grandi ambizioni per il club.tutte le persone che lavorano al Milan si aspettano qualcosa di più.dal punto di vista comunicativo ha fatto benissimo a palesare la cosa e a togliere qualsiasi alibi alla proprietà.come sono i più grandi manager sanno fare, perché sicuri del loro modo di operare, rimette in discussione anche se stessa nel caso non ci fosse ambizione di crescita. Complimenti.

Elliot / RedBird potrebbero
Stizzirsi per la presa di posizione e cambiare tutto, sfruttando il fatto per giustificare piazzamenti mediocri futuri;
Intendere il senso e proseguire la crescita investendo - in modo oculato ma investendo - per permettere al Milan si crescere.

spero nessuno pensi di iscriversi a una corsa con una Ferrari e pensare di gareggiare usando gomme e motore di 2 anni prima…

il pilota é giusto se ne vada


----------



## Tobi (27 Maggio 2022)

Vuole alzare il livello, questi americani pensano che scudetto vinto=tutto rose e fiori si va avanti cosi, 0 investimenti tanto va bene. 
Fa bene a porsi così, lo appoggio assolutamente, il milan non è uno strumento da sfruttare per i propri comodi ed interessi, ci sono milioni di cuori che gioiscono e soffrono per questi colori, ne hanno avuto prova, o si fanno le cose per bene d'ora in poi o maldini saluta, ci sarà l'esodo dei giocatori e quel miliardo e trecento milioni tra 3 anni avrà fatto -70%


----------



## Devil man (27 Maggio 2022)

Ucello Rosso, rinnova Maldini e Massara e basta putt....ate


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Chi si aspetta un cambio di rotta rispetto ad Elliot rimarrà deluso. L'obiettivo primario era quello di acquisire piccoli club in Francia e Olanda, un network di squadre in Europa. Cardinale ha sempre espresso l'idea che in Europa vi siano molte opportunità di sviluppo del Brand e di generare flussi di cassa positivi. come fatto con il Tolosa l'anno scorso. Ora il Milan, sembra qualcosa di nuovo, che cozza con quanto hanno sempre detto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi acquista il Milan deve rispettarne la storia. I Maldini sono la storia del Milan.


Intervista impermeata di milanismo, orgoglio per questi colori, ma anche di consapevolezza che non può lavorare senza budget. Non si può tollerare che una proprietà venga qui unicamente per speculare, attendendo unicamente lo stadio.


----------



## Ninni21 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io invece lo amo. Amo la gente libera, indipendente e che lavorare il cervello.



Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Per valori, intelligenza, cultura ed umiltà è un esempio per tutti.


----------



## overlord (27 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Chi si aspetta un cambio di rotta rispetto ad Elliot rimarrà deluso. L'obiettivo primario era quello di acquisire piccoli club in Francia e Olanda, un network di squadre in Europa. Cardinale ha sempre espresso l'idea che in Europa vi siano molte opportunità di sviluppo del Brand e di generare flussi di cassa positivi. come fatto con il Tolosa l'anno scorso. Ora il Milan, sembra qualcosa di nuovo, che cozza con quanto hanno sempre detto.



"Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, *trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott* non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “i_l vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare_”. O può essere che io dica “_la vostra strategia non mi piace_”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. *La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene".*"

Questa è una bomba atomica che purtroppo avrà spiacevoli conseguenze. 
Io sono con Paolo al 100% e prevedo sommosse popolari entro l'inizio della prossiam stagione.
Non l'avremmo mai detto da fuori fino a qualche ora fa ma la verità è che tira brutta aria. Pessima.
Cz neanche il tempo di festeggiare che siamo già alle solite degli ultimi anni.


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo



Ecco smentiti tutti i vari servi del reame che dicevano:

1. *Maldini non ha investito per il difensore centrale a Gennaio perché credeva in Kalulu* --- FALSO. Maldini non ha preso Botman perché la proprietà non gli ha dato i soldi.

2. *Secondo voi Redbird investe 1.8 Miliardi di Euro e poi non fa acquisti?* -- Sì! E lo sta mettendo in chiaro Maldini in questa intervista.

PS: Occhio che l'esempio del "Moneyball" nel calcio è stato applicato quest'anno per la prima volta in Serie A dai proprietari americani del Genoa. Neanche a dirlo che si è rivelato un disastro.

Tecnologia e dati non devono essere sminuiti, ma senza la conoscenza del calcio, dei calciatori, dell'ambiente e aggiungo delle dinamiche ambientali, sportive, competitive, sociali e culturali del proprio paese si fallisce. 

Gadzidis ha messo su una buona squadra commerciale, che ha funzionato SOLO grazie ai miracoli sportivi di Paolo.


----------



## koti (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Per me se ne va. Stessa cosa di Conte e Oriali 1 anno fa che rilasciarono dichiarazioni simili.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Chi si aspetta un cambio di rotta rispetto ad Elliot rimarrà deluso. L'obiettivo primario era quello di acquisire piccoli club in Francia e Olanda, un network di squadre in Europa. Cardinale ha sempre espresso l'idea che in Europa vi siano molte opportunità di sviluppo del Brand e di generare flussi di cassa positivi. come fatto con il Tolosa l'anno scorso. Ora il Milan, sembra qualcosa di nuovo, che cozza con quanto hanno sempre detto.


Basterebbe mantenere lo status quo, bilanci sani, aumento progressivo dei ricavi e quindi degli investimenti... anche senza iniettare chissà quali capitali possiamo benissimo tornare a livelli top, l'unica cosa imprescindibile a tendere è lo stadio e che Maldini e Massara vengano confermati.

Il Liverpool per citare un esempio che oggi è al livello a cui vorremmo aspirare fatta eccezione per Van Dijk e Allison ha costruito la rosa con acquisti da 40 mln o meno l'uno... se li azzecchi e ne inserisci un paio o tre all'anno si può tornare competitivi anche senza la big-money.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2022)

Ninni21 ha scritto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Per valori, intelligenza, cultura ed umiltà è un esempio per tutti.


È il motivo per cui molti (purtroppo non tutti) lo amiamo. Maldini già senza fare nulla è nell'olimpo del calcio, insieme ai vari Pelè e ai Maradona.
Ma in quale altra cavolo di società esiste una persona che ha già fatto la storia della società da calciatore e continua a farla da dirigente? Nessuna. E lui fa la storia e il suo lavoro con il massimo rispetto nei confronti dei tifosi, identificandosi in loro e difendendoli. 
Non si azzardassero a cacciarlo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Ecco smentiti tutti i vari servi del reame che dicevano:
> 
> 1. *Maldini non ha investito per il difensore centrale a Gennaio perché credeva in Kalulu* --- FALSO. Maldini non ha preso Botman perché la proprietà non gli ha dato i soldi.
> 
> ...


pero per dovere di cronaca maldini mica ha detto che redbird non fara acquisti, ha detto che non li ha sentito proprio, che è diverso


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Per me se ne va. Stessa cosa di Conte e Oriali 1 anno fa che rilasciarono dichiarazioni simili.


Se andrà via almeno l'avrà fatto come il Maldini che tutti conosciamo, come un vero milanista e soprattutto APRENDO GLI OCCHI ALLA GENTE, chi mi auguro in caso lasci questi soggetti che sanno nemmeno come si scrive la parola Milan, DA SOLI.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> È il motivo per cui molti (purtroppo non tutti) lo amiamo. Maldini già senza fare nulla è nell'olimpo del calcio, insieme ai vari Pelè e ai Maradona.
> Ma in quale altra cavolo di società esiste una persona che ha già fatto la storia della società da calciatore e continua a farla da dirigente? Nessuna. E lui fa la storia e il suo lavoro con il massimo rispetto nei confronti dei tifosi, identificandosi in loro e difendendoli.
> *Non si azzardassero a cacciarlo.*



Come si fa ad acquistare una squadra pensando di cacciare chi ne rappresenta lo spirito?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Basterebbe mantenere lo status quo, bilanci sani, aumento progressivo dei ricavi e quindi degli investimenti... anche senza iniettare chissà quali capitali possiamo benissimo tornare a livelli top, l'unica cosa imprescindibile a tendere è lo stadio e che Maldini e Massara vengano confermati.
> 
> Il Liverpool per citare un esempio che oggi è al livello a cui vorremmo aspirare fatta eccezione per Van Dijk e Allison ha costruito la rosa con acquisti da 40 mln o meno l'uno... se li azzecchi e ne inserisci un paio o tre all'anno si può tornare competitivi anche senza la big-money.


Il Milan attualmente non è nella condizione del Liverpool e parte da un fatturato totalmente diverso. Inoltre è da Paquetá e Piatek che non spendiamo più di 30 milioni per un singolo acquisto. Esiste anche la possibilità di sbagliare degli acquisti, il Liverpool ha steccato per esempio Benteke e Naby Keita. Non possiamo tornare a livelli top senza investimenti adeguati per i giocatori, lo ha detto Paolo in primis che servono tre big. Con cosa li prendiamo i big? Poi ti devi tenere i Leao, i Theo, devi rinnovarli. Per farlo devi alzare il tetto ingaggi, restare con questo tetto è un grosso limite alla competitività.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Basterebbe mantenere lo status quo, bilanci sani, aumento progressivo dei ricavi e quindi degli investimenti... anche senza iniettare chissà quali capitali possiamo benissimo tornare a livelli top, l'unica cosa imprescindibile a tendere è lo stadio e che Maldini e Massara vengano confermati.
> 
> Il Liverpool per citare un esempio che oggi è al livello a cui vorremmo aspirare fatta eccezione per Van Dijk e Allison ha costruito la rosa con acquisti da 40 mln o meno l'uno... se li azzecchi e ne inserisci un paio o tre all'anno si può tornare competitivi anche senza la big-money.


Eppure nell'intervista è stato abbastanza chiaro. Vuole almeno 3 top per fare il salto,basta con la politica della parsimonia, altrimenti svuota l'armadietto e va via. Cos'altro deve dire per farlo capire?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Intervista semplicemente strepitosa, ha messo i puntini su tutte le i in maniera chiara, ferma, ma con la classe che lo ha sempre contraddistinto. Ora la palla passa agli altri e vediamo quali sono le vere intenzioni di questa gente.


----------



## Miro (27 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ribadiamolo: abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE Elliott.


Lampante, ma in questi mesi dove pure questo atteggiamento societario era emerso prepontemente (vedasi mercato di gennaio), la risposta dei(l) filosocietari(o) era di ringraziare, perché senza i rabbini ora saremmo stati in serie Z.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Come si fa ad acquistare una squadra pensando di cacciare chi ne rappresenta lo spirito?


L'impressione è che questi americani non guardino in faccia a nessuno. Ma in questo caso devono riflettere molto bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure nell'intervista è stato abbastanza chiaro. Vuole almeno 3 top per fare il salto,basta con la politica della parsimonia, altrimenti svuota l'armadietto e va via. Cos'altro deve dire per farlo capire?


si ma i tre top che intendeva maldini sono origi, uno a la sanches, e uno a la botman, dire top è tutto relativo


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attualmente non è nella condizione del Liverpool e parte da un fatturato totalmente diverso. Inoltre è da Paquetá e Piatek che non spendiamo più di 30 milioni per un singolo acquisto. Esiste anche la possibilità di sbagliare degli acquisti, il Liverpool ha steccato per esempio Benteke e Naby Keita. Non possiamo tornare a livelli top senza investimenti adeguati per i giocatori, lo ha detto Paolo in primis che servono tre big. Con cosa li prendiamo i big? Poi ti devi tenere i Leao, i Theo, devi rinnovarli. Per farlo devi alzare il tetto ingaggi, restare con questo tetto è un grosso limite alla competitività.


Ma certo che non siamo nelle condizioni del Liverpool oggi, se però inseriamo ogni anno 3 colpi da 30-40 milioni (e grazie al lavoro fatto di risanamento abbiamo assolutamente la possibilità di farlo) e l'occhio di M&M ci vedesse bene come per Leao, Theo e Tonali potremmo avvicinarci a quei livelli senza colpi altisonanti.

E' un percorso che abbiamo ben avviato, bisogna solo permettere a chi sta lavorando bene di proseguire su questa strada.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Questo è il modo di fare della cultura Americana. Al capoccia che mette i soldi non gli frega nulla di informare i suoi dipendenti sulle dinamiche societarie, negli USA si sarebbero messi a ridere.


Non gli dicono nulla intendevo se dal 1 luglio lavorano (lui e Massara) ancora per il Milan oppure no. Questo a prescindere dalle dinamiche societarie in qualche modo me lo devi dire. Ma le trattative in corso? La squadra dell'anno prossimo la fai adesso eh.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2022)

Da tifoso con la calcolatrice per eccellenza qui dentro e fiero adepto del payroll, questa intervista merita una riflessione molto approfondita perchè rappresenta un momento decisivo per la nostra storia. 

Innanzitutto una premessa: a differenza di quanto molti pensano, non sono affatto un Elliottiano, semplicemente riconosco che il bilancio è un fattore chiave per comprendere il calcio.
E come avete visto dal topic sui conti 2022/2023, il nostro bilancio al momento permette tranquillamente una decisa campagna di rafforzamento (pur senza top assoluti) senza minimamente mettere in difficoltà i nostri conti, ma anzi proiettandoci verso il pareggio di bilancio 2023 (se non addirittura l'utile).

Che dire, l'intervista trasuda milanismo da tutti i pori.
Maldini ha scelto di aspettare di avere una grande carte da giocarsi (la vittoria dello scudetto) per parlare di temi delicati che evidentemente covava da molti mesi.
Si evincono tre elementi importantissimi 
- La... parsimonia di Elliott è andata oltre quanto immaginavamo. Davvero si sono fatte saltare trattative per spiccioli, e davvero da ormai un anno il budget a disposizione dell'area tecnica è ZERO. Assolutamente inaccettabile, a meno che questi discorsi per la cessione non vadano avanti appunto da ottobre-novembre del 2021. 
- Maldini NON ha un buon rapporto con la società, che lo mal sopporta perchè uomo dal grande ego (che puo essere pregio e difetto) che non si fa mettere i piedi in testa e non fa da parafulmine, ma al contempo lo mantengono perchè sanno che è una carta preziosissima da giocarsi con i tifosi.
Il tandem con Massara, dopo lo scudetto, è diventato inamovibile: far fuori un dirigente che è la bandiera storica del club e ha riportato il campionato a casa milan dopo 11 anni sarebbe uno sgarbo tale da recidere irrimediabilmente ogni dialogo tra proprietà e tifo, uno scenario terribile che nessun americano vuole. 
- Maldini ha messo di fatto un aut aut: parla a Elliott (suo attuale datore di lavoro) "nuora" affinchè RedBird "suocera" capisca che lui non è disposto ad intestarsi un progetto che non punti all'eccellenza.
Esige giustamente un budget per poter realizzare la sua vision e competere anche in europa, e vuole che sia chiaro a tutti che nel caso le cose vadano a carte quarantotto non è lui ad essere stato cacciato, ma avrà deciso di andarsene bollando il progetto come perdente e tirchio agli occhi del mondo.

Di fatto, è un all-in da poker. 
Sta scommettendo tutto credendo che gli americani non lo mandino a casa dopo un'uscita del genere, puntando sul fatto che mandando via lui si suiciderebbero due volte: con i tifosi (io e molti altri entrerebbero in modalità contestazione perenne) e con la stampa, che avrebbe la prova che la nuova proprietà (o Elliott qualora rimanga) non è disposta a spendere un euro nemmeno con bilancio ormai in pari e lo scudetto e prima fascia gironi CL in tasca. 

Il tutto ricordandovi che senza investimenti e mercato a 0, il nostro payroll passerebbe dai già bassi 145 milioni a 120 o forse anche meno. Roba da Lazio, poco sopra a Atalanta e Fiorentina e sotto tra le altre alla ROMA. 
Chiaramente in quel caso non ci sarebbero le condizioni per andare avanti con la proprietà e contestazione e boicottaggio alla presidenza diventerebbero un obbligo morale. 

Riassumendo: Paolo è un milanista vero e ha deciso di squarciare il velo di maia e svelarci ciò che sta dietro.
Una scelta che apprezzo da tifoso ma che trovo quantomeno discutibile da professionista.
L'ego e il carisma di Paolo sono il suo piu grande pregio, ma anche il suo più grande difetto: anche qualora vinca questo azzardo, il mondo del calcio si ricorderà non solo dello scudetto vinto da dirigente, ma anche di un professionista che non si fa scrupoli ad attaccare prima la sua vecchia proprietà ("hanno distrutto il mio milan"), poi il suo datore di lavoro per l'affare Ragnick (a posteriori, una grandissima vittoria) e infine nuovamente Elliott pochi giorni dopo uno scudetto vinto e nel mezzo di un momento così delicato come il passaggio di proprietà.

Personalmente, la mia previsione: 
- Se arriva effettivamente RedBird (e io dubito) spenderanno il giusto: 80 milioni circa per rinforzare ciò che va rinforzato, arriveranno vice theo, sostituti di romagnoli (secondo me a basso costo, Botman non viene è chiaro) e 
Kessiè (sanches), esterno destro e Origi. 
Trequartista e punta seria rimandati al 2023, come era previsto. 
- Se resta Elliott (e secondo me puo succedere), c'è il concreto rischio che defenestrino Maldini e Massara e mettano uno yes men che gestisca un altro, IMPERDONABILE, mercato a zero con l'obiettivo di chiudere il mercato con esborsi di max 20-30 milioni, payroll intorno ai 125-130 massimo e pareggio di bilancio già virtualmente conseguito a settembre 2022. In preparazione di un'ovvia futura cessione, magari con la prima pietra stadio già deposta. 
Faremo mercato solo se cederemo Leao. 

Mala tempora currunt, purtroppo. 
Non lo merita paolo, non lo meritiamo noi: i conti, la piazza, il calcio chiedono investimenti per rifare un grande milan.
Fermarsi qui sarebbe un CRIMINE. 

Forza milan, sempre!


----------



## livestrong (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma i tre top che intendeva maldini sono origi, uno a la sanches, e uno a la botman, dire top è tutto relativo


Credo e spero che origi sia escluso dal discorso. Per me si riferisce a Botman Sanches e ala destra. O almeno voglio sperare


----------



## Kayl (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma i tre top che intendeva maldini sono origi, uno a la sanches, e uno a la botman, dire top è tutto relativo


Origi è già chiuso, non credo che fosse incluso nel discorso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Credo e spero che origi sia escluso dal discorso. Per me si riferisce a Botman Sanches e ala destra. O almeno voglio sperare


si a parte quello, voglio dire che il top da intendersi è di quella caratura, perche magari qualche tifoso per top pensa a gente che costa 70-80 mil e poi ci resta male


----------



## Dexter (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Questa é la giocata migliore di Paolo Maldini con la maglia del Milan. Può farci svoltare come affossarci, e a prescindere da come vada grazie per questo all-in Paolo


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure nell'intervista è stato abbastanza chiaro. Vuole almeno 3 top per fare il salto,basta con la politica della parsimonia, altrimenti svuota l'armadietto e va via. Cos'altro deve dire per farlo capire?


A me pare altrettanto evidente che intenda i profili che girano sui giornali da mesi, Origi, Botman, Sanches e ora si è aggiunto De Kaetelaere, questi nella testa di Maldini sono acquisti top e questi saremmo tranquillamente in grado di sostenere economicamente senza iniezioni di denaro da un eventuale proprietà.. li lasciassero lavorare sarebbe già sufficiente.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma i tre top che intendeva maldini sono origi, uno a la sanches, e uno a la botman, dire top è tutto relativo


Non credo intendesse Origi con tutto il rispetto e penso neppure Botman e Sanches. Non penso sia così ingenuo da ritenere una cosa del genere.
Faccio un esempio: davanti il Liverpool ha lavorato benissimo, tutti i campioni che hanno davanti sono costati 40-45 mln. Il Milan deve pescare il Salah della Roma, il Firmino che giocava in Germania, Manè o il Luis Diaz del Porto. Penso quelli siano i target, se vuoi tornare in alto in tempi decenti.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Maldini su Rafael Leao incedibile per il Milan*: "Certo, è un diamante ancora grezzo, che da un anno all’altro ha avuto grandi miglioramenti. L’abbiamo preso dalla panchina del Lilla pagandolo 24 milioni e gli abbiamo messo subito una clausola da 150 milioni perché io, Boban e Massara credevamo in lui. Potenzialmente è sempre stato un campione. Doveva fare un percorso che peraltro ancora non è finito. È estremamente intelligente e aveva bisogno di essere un pochino aiutato. Ci ho parlato molto. È chiaro che se in futuro il Milan non sarà a livello di Leao o Leao non sarà a livello del Milan le cose potranno cambiare. Ma in questo momento la crescita è esponenziale per il club e per lui".
> *Su Zlatan Ibrahimovic*: "Ho parlato con lui lunedì e ci siamo dati appuntamento tra una quindicina di giorni. Non vedo problemi nel trovare un accordo. Giocando così poco non è certamente a suo agio. Vedremo cosa succederà nelle prossime due settimane. Tutto sarà fatto per il bene suo e del Milan. Da ciò che ho capito la sua intenzione è quella di andare avanti".
> 
> *Maldini sulla necessità di prendere un altro attaccante per il Milan*: "Sicuro, stiamo parlando con Origi e la cosa è molto ben indirizzata".
> ...


Sono d'accordo pure sulle virgole. Paolo è un grande, punto.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da tifoso con la calcolatrice per eccellenza qui dentro e fiero adepto del payroll, questa intervista merita una riflessione molto approfondita perchè rappresenta un momento decisivo per la nostra storia.
> 
> Innanzitutto una premessa: a differenza di quanto molti pensano, non sono affatto un Elliottiano, semplicemente riconosco che il bilancio è un fattore chiave per comprendere il calcio.
> E come avete visto dal topic sui conti 2022/2023, il nostro bilancio al momento permette tranquillamente una decisa campagna di rafforzamento (pur senza top assoluti) senza minimamente mettere in difficoltà i nostri conti, ma anzi proiettandoci verso il pareggio di bilancio 2023 (se non addirittura l'utile).
> ...


Aspettavo giusto il tuo commento pensando che da tifoso con la calcolatrice, come tu stesso ti autodefinisci, ti saresti schierato con la proprietà, e invece no. Bravo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eppure nell'intervista è stato abbastanza chiaro. Vuole almeno 3 top per fare il salto,basta con la politica della parsimonia, altrimenti svuota l'armadietto e va via. Cos'altro deve dire per farlo capire?


Per lui i top potrebbero essere benissimo Botman, Sanches e Origi. Non pensò intendesse gente alla De Bruyne per dire.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Detto questo, non ne usciremo mai se non ci orientiamo verso un modello di azionariato popolare o comunque qualsiasi cosa che escluda banchieri e rabbini vari.

Essere entrati in questo gorgo di fondi e strutture finanziarie sarà la nostra tomba se non succede qualcosa.

Non so voi, ma io non ne posso più di essere ostaggio di questi delinquenti che usano e violentano a spregio la natura sacra dell'AC Milan 1899 per i loro loschi affarucci da volpi di Wall Street.

Meglio un Commisso qualsiasi a questo punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


.


----------



## malos (27 Maggio 2022)

Unico mio appunto, dite la contestazione dei tifosi se.... Quali tifosi, quelli a cui va bene tutto? Quelli che 3gg fa inneggiavano al duo malefico? Non scherziamo gli regalano i biglietti e pace.
.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo intendesse Origi con tutto il rispetto e penso neppure Botman e Sanches. Non penso sia così ingenuo da ritenere una cosa del genere.
> Faccio un esempio: davanti il Liverpool ha lavorato benissimo, tutti i campioni che hanno davanti sono costati 40-45 mln. Il Milan deve pescare il Salah della Roma, il Firmino che giocava in Germania, Manè o il Luis Diaz del Porto. Penso quelli siano i target, se vuoi tornare in alto in tempi decenti.


si quella gente che dici tu, e secondo me gli origi, i sanches ecc rientrano in quella categoria, gente con potenziale ma che per un motivo o per un altro non si è ancora affermata, non è esplosa, non è sulla bocca di tutti, ci siamo capiti credo.


----------



## Dexter (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo intendesse Origi con tutto il rispetto e penso neppure Botman e Sanches. Non penso sia così ingenuo da ritenere una cosa del genere.
> Faccio un esempio: davanti il Liverpool ha lavorato benissimo, tutti i campioni che hanno davanti sono costati 40-45 mln. Il Milan deve pescare il Salah della Roma, il Firmino che giocava in Germania, Manè o il Luis Diaz del Porto. Penso quelli siano i target, se vuoi tornare in alto in tempi decenti.


Esatto. Nkunku, Milikovic, Dembelé, Nunez... giocatori del genere che costano tanto ma che puoi ancora permetterti fin quando non chiedono 20mln l'anno


----------



## Masanijey (27 Maggio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> L'impressione è che questi americani non guardino in faccia a nessuno. Ma in questo caso devono riflettere molto bene.


Io ribadisco che è meglio aspettare.
Ancora non hanno nemmeno concluso il signing che già sono stati messi in croce. Prendiamo con le pinze tutto quello che viene detto perchè davvero ritengo impossibile che si sappia oggi quale sarà la linea societaria di una società che ancora deve mettere mezzo piede a Milanello.
Paolo stesso nell'intervista dice di non aver ancora parlato con loro, e io voglio credere che sia così, altrimenti vuotare il sacco per vuotare il sacco qualcosa l'avrebbe detta.
La prima preoccupazione, ad oggi, è proprio la riconferma di Paolo e Ricky. Una volta avuta la conferma della loro permanenza mi sentirò di tirare un primo sospiro di sollievo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Aspettavo giusto il tuo commento pensando che da tifoso con la calcolatrice, come tu stesso ti autodefinisci, ti saresti schierato con la proprietà, e invece no. Bravo.


Calcolatrice si, aziendalista mai


----------



## Wetter (27 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Questa é la giocata migliore di Paolo Maldini con la maglia del Milan. Può farci svoltare come affossarci, e a prescindere da come vada grazie per questo all-in Paolo


Vero, siamo ad un passo dal poter costruire un ciclo. Abbiamo un vantaggio in termini di progetto su Inter e Juve di 3-4 anni, e sono convinto che i nostri giovani possano solo che migliorare e maturare. Se si cambia passo ora si entra nell'elite del calcio assieme a Real, PSG, Bayern e le Inglesi. Se si continua con la politica esclusivamente legata ai conti si rimane a combattere in Italia.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per lui i top potrebbero essere benissimo Botman, Sanches e Origi. Non pensò intendesse gente alla De Bruyne per dire.



Sarebbe molto grave, perché questa gente si dava per acquisita. Io capisco lo sfogo di Maldini, a partire del grave affronto di non aver parlato di rinnovo di contratto, ma sulle pretese di mercato e di budget deve stare attento a non tirare troppo la corda. Poi c'è un giusto mezzo, se la condiscendenza americana è troppo al di qua, ad una certa potrebbe/dovrebbe essere Maldini a romperla.


----------



## mil77 (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attualmente non è nella condizione del Liverpool e parte da un fatturato totalmente diverso. Inoltre è da Paquetá e Piatek che non spendiamo più di 30 milioni per un singolo acquisto. Esiste anche la possibilità di sbagliare degli acquisti, il Liverpool ha steccato per esempio Benteke e Naby Keita. Non possiamo tornare a livelli top senza investimenti adeguati per i giocatori, lo ha detto Paolo in primis che servono tre big. Con cosa li prendiamo i big? Poi ti devi tenere i Leao, i Theo, devi rinnovarli. Per farlo devi alzare il tetto ingaggi, restare con questo tetto è un grosso limite alla competitività.


Veramente Paolo non ha parlato di acquisti di big o top player. Ha parlato di 2/3 acquisti importanti. E acquisti importanti sono anche origi botman sanches...


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da tifoso con la calcolatrice per eccellenza qui dentro e fiero adepto del payroll, questa intervista merita una riflessione molto approfondita perchè rappresenta un momento decisivo per la nostra storia.
> 
> Innanzitutto una premessa: a differenza di quanto molti pensano, non sono affatto un Elliottiano, semplicemente riconosco che il bilancio è un fattore chiave per comprendere il calcio.
> E come avete visto dal topic sui conti 2022/2023, il nostro bilancio al momento permette tranquillamente una decisa campagna di rafforzamento (pur senza top assoluti) senza minimamente mettere in difficoltà i nostri conti, ma anzi proiettandoci verso il pareggio di bilancio 2023 (se non addirittura l'utile).
> ...


Però ego o meno il momento giusto per fare questa cosa è solo adesso. Cioè ha vinto, facendo un lavoro incredibile e quindi può far valere la sua posizione. Tra 35 giorni è già tardi perchè il suo contratto sarà scaduto. Ripeto, basta che vecchio e nuovo propietario facciano sapere in via informale che intenzioni hanno.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da tifoso con la calcolatrice per eccellenza qui dentro e fiero adepto del payroll, questa intervista merita una riflessione molto approfondita perchè rappresenta un momento decisivo per la nostra storia.
> 
> Innanzitutto una premessa: a differenza di quanto molti pensano, non sono affatto un Elliottiano, semplicemente riconosco che il bilancio è un fattore chiave per comprendere il calcio.
> E come avete visto dal topic sui conti 2022/2023, il nostro bilancio al momento permette tranquillamente una decisa campagna di rafforzamento (pur senza top assoluti) senza minimamente mettere in difficoltà i nostri conti, ma anzi proiettandoci verso il pareggio di bilancio 2023 (se non addirittura l'utile).
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto quello che hai scritto. Hai pure ipotizzato due scenari peggiori di quelli che speravo.
Spero si possa avere uno scenario migliore dove con Elliott il budget rimanga di 80 milioni (magari migliorabile con le nuove entrate del club), mentre con Redbird si possa arrivare almeno a 110 (i soldi per un colpo in più). 
Spero anche in maggiore flessbilità sugli ingaggi, si risparmi dove si può, ma si superi la soglia per i più meritevoli.

Sempre aspettando i cammellari, quelli veri.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Però ego o meno il momento giusto per fare questa cosa è solo adesso. Cioè ha vinto, facendo un lavoro incredibile e quindi può far valere la sua posizione. Tra 35 giorni è già tardi perchè il suo contratto sarà scaduto. Ripeto, basta che vecchio e nuovo propietario facciano sapere in via informale che intenzioni hanno.


Concordo, crea ansia sentire ste bombe a 4 giorni dallo scudo, ma meglio essere avvertiti prima che piangere dopo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente Paolo non ha parlato di acquisti di big o top player. Ha parlato di 2/3 acquisti importanti. E acquisti importanti sono anche origi botman sanches...


Se non vendi e ti rinforzi, anche coi profili da te citati, l'asticella la alzi.
Parli comunque di giocatori che hanno un costo e un valore.

A gennaio abbiamo fatto di necessità virtù, ad agosto siamo riusciti praticamente solo a riscattare i prestiti e giusto qualcos'altro, tipo trovare un portiere.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Maggio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco che è meglio aspettare.
> Ancora non hanno nemmeno concluso il signing che già sono stati messi in croce. Prendiamo con le pinze tutto quello che viene detto perchè davvero ritengo impossibile che si sappia oggi quale sarà la linea societaria di una società che ancora deve mettere mezzo piede a Milanello.
> Paolo stesso nell'intervista dice di non aver ancora parlato con loro, e io voglio credere che sia così, altrimenti vuotare il sacco per vuotare il sacco qualcosa l'avrebbe detta.
> La prima preoccupazione, ad oggi, è proprio la riconferma di Paolo e Ricky. Una volta avuta la conferma della loro permanenza mi sentirò di tirare un primo sospiro di sollievo.


Si certo.
La "sensazione" che ho è in generale su queste proprietà americane.
Riflettendo però sulle parole di Cardinale di qualche giorno fa sul suo modello di far business, mi viene da pensare che mal si sposino con l'idea che ha Maldini del nostro Milan. Vediamo e aspettiamo con ansia. Il fatto che ancora non abbiano parlato con lui non mi fa stare tranquillo. Nemmeno uno scudetto in santa pace si può gioire.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Rendiamoci conto che questo ha vinto un scudetto prendendo questo club dalla mer... e nell'anno in cui bastava davvero poco per staccare la concorrenza, non si è fatto praticamente mercato a gennaio.

Quindi può tranquillamente mettergli le palle sulla scrivania e dirgli:"Ora fate come dico io, oppure tanti saluti". La faccia ce la mette lui, eh.


----------



## mil77 (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non vendi e ti rinforzi, anche coi profili da te citati, l'asticella la alzi.
> Parli comunque di giocatori che hanno un costo e un valore.
> 
> A gennaio abbiamo fatto di necessità virtù, ad agosto siamo riusciti praticamente solo a riscattare i prestiti e giusto qualcos'altro, tipo trovare un portiere.


Appunto Maldini i tendeva quello. Non certo 3 top player...


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che questo ha vinto un scudetto prendendo questo club dalla mer... e nell'anno in cui bastava davvero poco per staccare la concorrenza, non si è fatto praticamente mercato a gennaio.
> 
> Quindi può tranquillamente mettergli le palle sulla scrivania e dirgli:"Ora fate come dico io, oppure tanti saluti". La faccia ce la mette lui, eh.


Elliott se ne deve andare!!!!!

Il male del milan è lui.

Ma dopo il non mercato di gennaio ma come si fa ancora a difenderlo?
Diosanto...
Ma davvero c'era bisogno che maldini ci facesse il disegnino tipo sorpresa dell'ovetto kinder per assemblare il miracolo dell'ingegneria??


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Maggio 2022)

In pratica è tutto finito prima ancora che inizi,altro che 8va.


----------



## Tobi (27 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, non ne usciremo mai se non ci orientiamo verso un modello di azionariato popolare o comunque qualsiasi cosa che escluda banchieri e rabbini vari.
> 
> Essere entrati in questo gorgo di fondi e strutture finanziarie sarà la nostra tomba se non succede qualcosa.
> 
> ...



Il punto chiave è che una società di calcio genera profitti ed aumenta di valore se:

A: Investi in Asset di valore: Calciatori. Se vai a prendere gli Honda ed i Mati Fernandez sprofondi 

B: Raggiungi risultati sportivi: Con Honda e Mati Fernandez si torna al 10 posto

C: Avvicini grandi sponsor: Ci avevano abbandonato tutti negli ultimi 5 anni

D: Porti più persone possibili allo stadio e vendi prodotti ufficiali: Chi la compra la maglia di Honda e chi va allo stadio pagando fior di quattrini per vedere gente scandalosa? Ricordiamo i 13.000 presenti non ricordo a quale partita.

Quindi Redbird o chiunque altro devono fare bene i conti, perché non è che compri la ferrari e sei a posto, ci vuole poi ogni giorno la benzina, il tagliando ecc. Mi auguro che essendo competenti e con esperienza in ambito sportivo non buttino tutto questo lavoro nel cesso


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott se ne deve andare!!!!!
> 
> Il male del milan è lui.
> 
> ...



Come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa "Abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE Elliott". Ed è quello che Maldini ha urlato oggi urbi et orbi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Appunto Maldini i tendeva quello. Non certo 3 top player...


Guarda, come dicevo sopra, secondo me a turbare maldini è più la situazione societaria che altro.
Maldini questo progetto tecnico lo sente suo e l'europa con 3 acquisti vuole rigiocarsela.

Ma al 27 di maggio ancora è senza contratto e il mercato è praticamente bloccato.
Se ne evince che non si trattano rinnovi e nemmeno acquisti.
Tutte dinamiche che abbiamo già vissuto.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che questo ha vinto un scudetto prendendo questo club dalla mer... e nell'anno in cui bastava davvero poco per staccare la concorrenza, non si è fatto praticamente mercato a gennaio.
> 
> Quindi può tranquillamente mettergli le palle sulla scrivania e dirgli:"Ora fate come dico io, oppure tanti saluti". La faccia ce la mette lui, eh.


Troppi si dimenticano che si è vinto uno scudetto con MESSIAS e Salamella, ovvero senza un'ala destra, con KRUNIC trequartista perché COSCIENTEMENTE (attenzione quindi, non perché non si è POTUTO, ma perché non si è VOLUTO, se ne sono deliberatamente fregati) non si è voluto sostituire l'uomo di mé, come hai detto tu, SENZA USCIRE UN EURO a Gennaio e hai avuto culo che Kalulu è esploso.

Maldini sa benissimo che questa cosa non è ripetibile e si è trattato di un autentico miracolo sportivo e chi continua a sostenere che ad Elliot interessi qualcosa del Milan (che non sia mettersi i soldi in tasca) è semplicemente in malafede.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa "Abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE Elliott". Ed è quello che Maldini ha urlato oggi urbi et orbi.


Sempre detto e sempre pensato.

Il non mercato di gennaio è stato da CRIMINALI.

Tutta la vita con maldini-massara-pioli e i ragazzi ma elliott e gazidis out.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si quella gente che dici tu, e secondo me gli origi, i sanches ecc rientrano in quella categoria, gente con potenziale ma che per un motivo o per un altro non si è ancora affermata, non è esplosa, non è sulla bocca di tutti, ci siamo capiti credo.


Forse ti posso dare ragione su Botman. Ma su Botman Maldini nell'intervista parla al passato, quasi facendo intendere che l'obiettivo possa saltare.
Sanches è bravo, ma ha tante incognite sia fisiche che tecniche, è comunque una scommessa per certi versi. Origi è uno che della piena fiducia di Klopp non ha goduto, visto i minuti che è stato impiegato. Sono due elementi non sulla cresta dell'onda. Salah aveva fatto una stagione ottima alla Roma, Luis Diaz non ne parliamo, in Champions e campionato era stato un'ira di Dio. Un profilo del genere potrebbe essere Richarlison ad esempio.. ma ripeto è un esempio, sta a loro individuare il giocatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Troppi si dimenticano che si è vinto uno scudetto con MESSIAS e Salamella, ovvero senza un'ala destra, con KRUNIC trequartista perché COSCIENTEMENTE (attenzione quindi, non perché non si è POTUTO, ma perché non si è VOLUTO, se ne sono deliberatamente fregati) non si è voluto sostituire l'uomo di mé, come hai detto tu, SENZA USCIRE UN EURO a Gennaio e hai avuto culo che Kalulu è esploso.
> 
> Maldini sa benissimo che questa cosa non è ripetibile e si è trattato di un autentico miracolo sportivo e chi continua a sostenere che ad Elliot interessi qualcosa del Milan (che non sia mettersi i soldi in tasca) è semplicemente in malafede.


Elliott vuole vendere oggi il milan al suo valore senza stadio ma non perderci soldi se un domani si fa la stadio.

Questo è elliott.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come ha scritto qualcuno qualche giorno fa "Abbiamo vinto NONOSTANTE Elliott". Ed è quello che Maldini ha urlato oggi urbi et orbi.


Thanks


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda, come dicevo sopra, secondo me a turbare maldini è più la situazione societaria che altro.
> Maldini questo progetto tecnico lo sente suo e l'europa con 3 acquisti vuole rigiocarsela.
> 
> Ma al 27 di maggio ancora è senza contratto e il mercato è praticamente bloccato.
> ...


Ma santiddio abbiamo la concreta possibilità di aprire un ciclo dopo anni di fango e fango e fango e ancora fango.
Un'annata ottima e si distrugge tutto, ogni estate "mercato bloccato" "non ci sono soldi" "serve lo stadio". 
Ma rinnovassero e gli dessero 100 milioni per il mercato, che se non fosse per Maldini e Massara ( che io ho criticato più volte e mi pento amaramente di ciò) staremmo lottando con la Fiorentina per un posto in conference.
E questo Bobby Baccalà mi pare una sorta di Commisso 2.0, ho una paura fottuta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Forse ti posso dare ragione su Botman. Ma su Botman Maldini nell'intervista parla al passato, quasi facendo intendere che l'obiettivo possa saltare.
> Sanches è bravo, ma ha tante incognite sia fisiche che tecniche, è comunque una scommessa per certi versi. Origi è uno che della piena fiducia di Klopp non ha goduto, visto i minuti che è stato impiegato. Sono due elementi non sulla cresta dell'onda. Salah aveva fatto una stagione ottima alla Roma, Luis Diaz non ne parliamo, in Champions e campionato era stato un'ira di Dio. Un profilo del genere potrebbe essere Richarlison ad esempio.. ma ripeto è un esempio, sta a loro individuare il giocatore.


si, ribadisco il senso di giocatore importante è quello la, cioè di un salah che al chelsea non aveva reso, non si era affermato ma si stava riprendendo, magari qualche tifoso a giocatore importante si aspetta de bruye preso con l'elicottero.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma santiddio abbiamo la concreta possibilità di aprire un ciclo dopo anni di fango e fango e fango e ancora fango.
> Un'annata ottima e si distrugge tutto, ogni estate "mercato bloccato" "non ci sono soldi" "serve lo stadio".
> Ma rinnovassero e gli dessero 100 milioni per il mercato, che se non fosse per Maldini e Massara ( che io ho criticato più volte e mi pento amaramente di ciò) staremmo lottando con la Fiorentina per un posto in conference.
> E questo Bobby Baccalà mi pare una sorta di Commisso 2.0, ho una paura fottuta.


Che poi non ce li devono mettere neanche di tasca. Tra premi vittoria scudetto,accesso CL e bonus sponsor ci devono dare solo quanto ci spetta. Non farlo significa rubare dalle nostre casse.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott vuole vendere oggi il milan al suo valore senza stadio ma non perderci soldi se un domani si fa la stadio.
> 
> Questo è elliott.



Sono mercanti con un unico “valore”: i soldi.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma santiddio abbiamo la concreta possibilità di aprire un ciclo dopo anni di fango e fango e fango e ancora fango.
> Un'annata ottima e si distrugge tutto, ogni estate "mercato bloccato" "non ci sono soldi" "serve lo stadio".
> Ma rinnovassero e gli dessero 100 milioni per il mercato, che se non fosse per Maldini e Massara ( che io ho criticato più volte e mi pento amaramente di ciò) staremmo lottando con la Fiorentina per un posto in conference.
> E questo Bobby Baccalà mi pare una sorta di Commisso 2.0, ho una paura fottuta.


Elliott non metterà un euro da oggi alla cessione, men che meno senza progetto stadio.

Io dico che la nostra unica speranza oggi è la cessione.
Non so cosa ci aspetta ma il progetto elliott a livello sportivo è arrivato al capolinea.
Migliorarsi sportivamente sarà impossibile.

A meno che non si accetti di vendere leao per fare mercato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott se ne deve andare!!!!!
> 
> Il male del milan è lui.
> 
> ...


Gli addetti ai lavori vengono pure a prenderci in giro dicendo che non era necessario intervenire a Gennaio perchè eravamo "a posto così" oppure "squadra difficilmente migliorabile" in stile Lotito e Tare, perchè avevamo Kalulu in rampa di lancio ed altre idiozie, mentre lo stesso Maldini aveva detto in tempi non sospetti che non c'era margine per intervenire a Gennaio perchè non gli avevano messo a disposizione neanche 1 euro.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Gli addetti ai lavori vengono pure a prenderci in giro dicendo che non era necessario intervenire a Gennaio perchè eravamo "a posto così" oppure "squadra difficilmente migliorabile" in stile Lotito e Tare, perchè avevamo Kalulu in rampa di lancio ed altre idiozie, mentre lo stesso Maldini aveva detto in tempi non sospetti che non c'era margine per intervenire a Gennaio perchè non gli avevano messo a disposizione neanche 1 euro.


Ho letto di tutto, pure su questi lidi.
Elliott l'apostolo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che poi non ce li devono mettere neanche di tasca. Tra premi vittoria scudetto,accesso CL e bonus sponsor ci devono dare solo quanto ci spetta. Non farlo significa rubare dalle nostre casse.


Rubare no, significa voler accelerare il pareggio di bilancio ancora di più. L'anno scorso il secondo posto ci ha permesso di spendere circa 70M come cartellini tra dare e avere (fonte Transfermarkt), non capisco cosa sia successo ora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il punto chiave è che una società di calcio genera profitti ed aumenta di valore se:
> 
> A: Investi in Asset di valore: Calciatori. Se vai a prendere gli Honda ed i Mati Fernandez sprofondi
> 
> ...


un mercato di honda e mati ferndez è roba a la galliani, piu probabile vogliano fare na roba alla red bull lipsia-salisburgo col milan-tolosa


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In pratica è tutto finito prima ancora che inizi,altro che 8va.


Avevi ragione tu : coi premi scudetti a elliott è partito l'embolo.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Rubare no, significa voler accelerare il pareggio di bilancio ancora di più. L'anno scorso il secondo posto ci ha permesso di spendere circa 70M come cartellini tra dare e avere (fonte Transfermarkt), non capisco cosa sia successo ora.



Come non capisci?è successo che non hanno fatto i conti con un Signore in società che vuol vincere e riportare il MIlan davvero ai livelli che merita e non solo mettere a posto conti e specularci sulla vendita futura.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avevi ragione tu : coi premi scudetti a elliott è partito l'embolo.


Lo scudetto è arrivato perché all'interno del gruppo squadra Elliot non ha trovato dei cavalli di tr...a,altrimenti fidati che l'avremmo perso,come accade nelle categorie minori.


----------



## overlord (27 Maggio 2022)

Ma in tutto questo Berlusconelliot cosa ne pensa? E il suo fidato Adriangordon (che non ha mai sopportato Maldini) non è che soffre di invidia acuta? Chiedo eh....mi sembravano troppo agitati ultimamente.


----------



## sunburn (27 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Elliott vuole vendere oggi il milan al suo valore senza stadio ma non perderci soldi se un domani si fa la stadio.
> 
> Questo è elliott.


Domenica ho visto mia figlia saltare come un’indemoniata urlando “Pioli is on fire”, ho visto bambini in giro per Milano felici come solo davanti alle cose genuine come può essere uno spettacolo di magia per bimbi, ho visto adulti tornare bambini ecc.
Questo è il Calcio. Questo l’Ac Milan.

E a chi mi dice “eh ma sei un tifoso romantico che vive negli anni ‘70-90, il calcio è business” rispondo: ma chi è quel fesso che spenderebbe 100 e passa euro per comprarsi una maglietta a strisce con stampato in mezzo al petto a caratteri cubitali lo slogan commerciale di una compagnia aerea se quella maglietta non rappresentasse una passione?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come non capisci?è successo che non hanno fatto i conti con un Signore in società che vuol vincere e riportare il MIlan davvero ai livelli che merita e non solo mettere a posto conti e specularci sulla vendita futura.


Intendo dire che l'anno scorso spesero tutto il famoso tesoretto CL, quest'anno anche solo spendendo il tesoretto primo posto (superiore al secondo), si può fare un ottimo mercato, senza immissioni di liquidità ulteriori. Il mio dubbio è: manco quello vogliono mettere? Nel caso, perché considerando lo scorso anno? C'è qualcosa che non quadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> "Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, *trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott* non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “i_l vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare_”. O può essere che io dica “_la vostra strategia non mi piace_”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. *La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene".*"
> 
> Questa è una bomba atomica che purtroppo avrà spiacevoli conseguenze.
> Io sono con Paolo al 100% e *prevedo sommosse popolari entro l'inizio della prossiam stagione.*
> ...


la curva le proibirà se si tratta di paolo


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> A me pare altrettanto evidente che intenda i profili che girano sui giornali da mesi, Origi, Botman, Sanches e ora si è aggiunto De Kaetelaere, questi nella testa di Maldini sono acquisti top e questi saremmo tranquillamente in grado di sostenere economicamente senza iniezioni di denaro da un eventuale proprietà.. li lasciassero lavorare sarebbe già sufficiente.


Questi nomi sono il minimo sindacale che ci aspettavamo già con Elliott o Red Bird per restare competitivi e stare tra le prime 4 in Italia, non sono di certo nomi buoni per alzare ulteriormente l'asticella e disputare una Champions League da club importante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Domenica ho visto mia figlia saltare come un’indemoniata urlando “Pioli is on fire”, ho visto bambini in giro per Milano felici come solo davanti alle cose genuine come può essere uno spettacolo di magia per bimbi, ho visto adulti tornare bambini ecc.
> Questo è il Calcio. Questo l’Ac Milan.
> 
> E a chi mi dice “eh ma sei un tifoso romantico che vive negli anni ‘70-90, il calcio è business” rispondo: ma chi è quel fesso che spenderebbe 100 e passa euro per comprarsi una maglietta a strisce con stampato in mezzo al petto a caratteri cubitali lo slogan commerciale di una compagnia aerea se quella maglietta non rappresentasse una passione?


vabbe la gente acquista le canotte e cappellini dei lakers e non ha mai visto mezza partita di basket


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la curva le proibirà se si tratta di paolo



Ne sono convinto anche io. Quel gruppo che prendeva a ceffoni i ragazzetti fa capire tanto di quello che è oggi il nostro tifo organizzato.


----------



## El picinin (27 Maggio 2022)

Per chi critica la tempistica e le parole di Maldini,facciamo che iniziano lui e massara al primo di settembre,poi vediamo se sono contenti.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Confrontiamo queste dichiarazioni con quelle fatte dopo la vittoria dello scudetto.

Queste le frasi più importanti che sono andato a ricercarmi e che cozzano in maniera incredibile.

*Maldini:*
- Milan distrutto? Non rifarei quel titolo oggi. Sarei dovuto essere più rispettoso.
- Stiamo dando il 100%, abbiamo però margini di crescita. Dipenderà dagli investimenti che si vorranno fare.
- Bisogna fare i conti col momento, non si possono fare paragoni con la miglior squadra al mondo del passato. Devi ingegnarti con una squadra giovane, veloce e coraggiosa. Sono le cose che abbiamo cercato in questi anni con l'acquisto di oltre 20 giocatori.

*Gazidis su Maldini*:
- E' una storia bella, bellissima. Paolo non è una bandiera, è un dirigente serio che lavora duramente per questo club. Per queste ragioni ho sempre creduto in Paolo, dall'inizio. E' un'importante parte del club, non solo del passato ma anche del futuro.

*Scaroni*:
- Siamo in una fase dove potrebbe cambiare la proprietà e faccio fatica a fare previsioni. Per quello che mi riguarda devono proseguire a fare il grande lavoro che hanno fatto negli ultimi anni.

Siamo veramente arriva al ribaltamento totale del tavolo, e sono veramente deluso da tutti i protagonisti, Maldini si é comportato da Capitano vero, anzi forse troppo da giocatore e meno da dirigente come lui stesso differenzia sopra, secondo me non sarà per nulla un estate tranquilla. Sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi...

Comunque, Gaziosa che prima mi era indifferente comincia a starmi veramente sulle palle. Prima si leva dalle scatole meglio é, due galli in un pollaio non ci possono essere, e tra il pelatone e Paolo non ho dubbi su chi seguire. Uno é garanzia di Milanismo e di progetto ambizioso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per lui i top potrebbero essere benissimo Botman, Sanches e Origi. Non pensò intendesse gente alla De Bruyne per dire.


ma è ovvio che sia così, parecchia gente ha perso la bussola totalmente e pensa di vivere nel mondo degli unicorni purtroppo  .


----------



## 7vinte (27 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo RedBird sia serio.
Sarò sempre dalla parte di Paolo.
Una volta lo abbiamo attaccato in molti, quando non voleva lavorare con i cinesi. Abbiamo visto


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per lui i top potrebbero essere benissimo Botman, Sanches e Origi. Non pensò intendesse gente alla De Bruyne per dire.


Sarebbe preoccupante non investire nemmeno in profili del genere come costo ed età, se siamo arrivati a questo punto (obiettivamente non lo dice esplicitamente che non ci sarà mercato) allora possiamo abbandonare tutto.


----------



## peo74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto anche io. Quel gruppo che prendeva a ceffoni i ragazzetti fa capire tanto di quello che è oggi il nostro tifo organizzato.


Ah, che belli i tempi della Fossa..


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Questi nomi sono il minimo sindacale che ci aspettavamo già con Elliott o Red Bird per restare competitivi e stare tra le prime 4 in Italia, non sono di certo nomi buoni per alzare ulteriormente l'asticella e disputare una Champions League da club importante.


Se un eventuale mercato fatto da Botman, Sanches, Origi e De Keatelaere lo consideri il minimo sindacale non so sinceramente come rispondere, idee differenti di come si costruisce una rosa all'altezza forse... chi sarebbero secondo te i profili giusti?


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

Comunque fuori tutto dopo queste dichiarazioni mi aspetto in tempi brevissimi una risposta della Proprietà. E speriamo sia quelli che tutti noi auspichiamo.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Maggio 2022)

Aggiungo, non dimentichiamoci che fino all'altro ieri, DOPO aver vinto lo scudetto, il nostro fantoccio diceva

"Ma io volevo arrivare quarto!"

Serve aggiungere altro?


----------



## peo74 (27 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da tifoso con la calcolatrice per eccellenza qui dentro e fiero adepto del payroll, questa intervista merita una riflessione molto approfondita perchè rappresenta un momento decisivo per la nostra storia.
> 
> Innanzitutto una premessa: a differenza di quanto molti pensano, non sono affatto un Elliottiano, semplicemente riconosco che il bilancio è un fattore chiave per comprendere il calcio.
> E come avete visto dal topic sui conti 2022/2023, il nostro bilancio al momento permette tranquillamente una decisa campagna di rafforzamento (pur senza top assoluti) senza minimamente mettere in difficoltà i nostri conti, ma anzi proiettandoci verso il pareggio di bilancio 2023 (se non addirittura l'utile).
> ...


Analisi impeccabile!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Confrontiamo queste dichiarazioni con quelle fatte dopo la vittoria dello scudetto.
> 
> Queste le frasi più importanti che sono andato a ricercarmi e che cozzano in maniera incredibile.
> 
> ...


Comunque allacciandomi alla parte in cui parli di Gazidis, ha avuto grossi problemi con elementi di spessore anche all'Arsenal. Fu la causa principale dell'addio di Robin Van Persie, non gli offri alcun rinnovo di contratto. Il buon Aivan soffre elementi di forte personalità, tra l'altro ricordiamo che è anche responsabile principale della dipartita di Boban, con Maldini non è che vada d'amore e d'accordo. Inoltre voleva silurare tutti per mettere Rangnick, disastroso allo United. Per il resto anche per me è una presenza di cui si può fare a meno, visto che inamovibile è Maldini. Lui è l'unica garanzia che un tifoso del Milan ha.


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se un eventuale mercato fatto da Botman, Sanches, Origi e De Keatelaere lo consideri il minimo sindacale non so sinceramente come rispondere, idee differenti di come si costruisce una rosa all'altezza forse... chi sarebbero secondo te i profili giusti?


Beh, escono Romagnoli e Kessie, non sai se Kjaer tornerà ai suoi livelli, Ibrahimovic operato e torna tra 8 mesi e non hai sostituito ancora la Turca. Si, è il minimo sindacale. Però magari nella logica di Elliott possiamo sopperire a queste partenze con Colombo, Pobega, Adli e Stanga.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Beh, escono Romagnoli e Kessie, non sai se Kjaer tornerà ai suoi livelli, Ibrahimovic operato e torna tra 8 mesi e non hai sostituito ancora la Turca. Si, è il minimo sindacale. Però magari nella logica di Elliott possiamo sopperire a queste partenze con Colombo, Pobega, Adli e Stanga.


Amico non mi hai risposto, chi soddisfa oggi i requisiti secondo te? Escludendo i titolari delle big europee quale centrale difensivo oggi è più adatto di Botman alla nostra causa? Quale punta meglio di Origi? Le big del calcio oggi non hanno nessun bisogno di vendere per cui i campioni vanno formati in casa scovando i potenziali campioni e bruciando la concorrenza... non credo ci siano molte alternative.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Basterebbe mantenere lo status quo, bilanci sani, aumento progressivo dei ricavi e quindi degli investimenti... anche senza iniettare chissà quali capitali possiamo benissimo tornare a livelli top, l'unica cosa imprescindibile a tendere è lo stadio e che Maldini e Massara vengano confermati.
> 
> Il Liverpool per citare un esempio che oggi è al livello a cui vorremmo aspirare fatta eccezione per Van Dijk e Allison ha costruito la rosa con acquisti da 40 mln o meno l'uno... se li azzecchi e ne inserisci un paio o tre all'anno si può tornare competitivi anche senza la big-money.



hai ragione al 100%. Il liverpool è un esempio virtuoso del calcio, spendendo meno e meglio hanno ottenuto risultati sportivi migliori di United, Chelsea, PSG o Barcellona per esempio. Ricordo anche il trading di giocatori quando hanno rivoluzionato, cedendo i migliori uomini che avevano come Coutinho e Sterling. Però il caso Liverpool è diverso dal nostro. Loro hanno sistemato i conti ma partono comunque da una base alta di ricavi, tra le top, anche grazie alla Premier League. Il principale lavoro era di carattere sportivo, ovvero spendere meglio i soldi. Penso che da noi invece si deve partire anche da un rilancio dei ricavi, e una politica di totale austerity e player trading non può che condannarci per anni alla mediocrità. Detto ciò io sono il primo a pensare che le cose vanno a braccetto, ma bisogna ascotlare anche Paolo e non pensare che possiamo diventare il Lipsia d'Italia.


----------



## gabbon17 (27 Maggio 2022)

Vediamo che tutto potrebbe saltare...

Cardinale non concluderà senza avere la certezza che Paolo resti, la detto in passato, per investire in Europa, dobbiamo avere la struttura e sopratutto la gente che fa il link con la squadra e i tifosi, perché non viva in Europa.

A anche detto che in Europa, le squadre appartengono ai tifosi, e che deve essere molto attento a questo.

A mio parere, non prenderà un rischio così grande (piu di 10% del suo capitale) se sa che tutti saranno contro di lui per aver mancato di trattenere la nostra Bandiera e i nostri migliori giocatori.

Io ringrazio Paolo, una benedizione averlo dentro il club.

Adesso attendo le risposte di Elliot e dopo, se redbird diventa il nuovo proprietario, di Cardinale.

Grande capitano!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si, ribadisco il senso di giocatore importante è quello la, cioè di un salah che al chelsea non aveva reso, non si era affermato ma si stava riprendendo, magari qualche tifoso a giocatore importante si aspetta de bruye preso con l'elicottero.


No, De Bruyne no... Anche perché l'idea di Maldini credo sia quella di prendere giocatori giovani ma forti. Se vorrà prendere qualche over deve essere uno che fa davvero la differenza, non uno strafinito. Per esempio il Milan su un Mkhitaryan non ci va, ne sono convinto. 
Per il resto qui siamo abituati a mangiare anche meno bene, non siamo stati negli ultimi 10 anni a mangiare caviale.


----------



## diavolo (27 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Amico non mi hai risposto, chi soddisfa oggi i requisiti secondo te? Escludendo i titolari delle big europee quale centrale difensivo oggi è più adatto di Botman alla nostra causa? Quale punta meglio di Origi? Le big del calcio oggi non hanno nessun bisogno di vendere per cui i campioni vanno formati in casa scovando i potenziali campioni e bruciando la concorrenza... non credo ci siano molte alternative.


Gabriel Jesus e Asensio sono due esuberi delle rispettive squadre e hanno stipendi in linea coi migliori del campionato italiano.Io andrei più su Bremer che su Botman.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Maggio 2022)

Dalle sue parole le cose mi sembrano mettersi molto male onestamente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hai ragione al 100%. Il liverpool è un esempio virtuoso del calcio, spendendo meno e meglio hanno ottenuto risultati sportivi migliori di United, Chelsea, PSG o Barcellona per esempio. Ricordo anche il trading di giocatori quando hanno rivoluzionato, cedendo i migliori uomini che avevano come Coutinho e Sterling. Però il caso Liverpool è diverso dal nostro. Loro hanno sistemato i conti ma partono comunque da una base alta di ricavi, tra le top, anche grazie alla Premier League. Il principale lavoro era di carattere sportivo, ovvero spendere meglio i soldi. Penso che da noi invece si deve partire anche da un rilancio dei ricavi, e una politica di totale austerity e player trading non può che condannarci per anni alla mediocrità. Detto ciò io sono il primo a pensare che le cose vanno a braccetto, ma bisogna ascotlare anche Paolo e non pensare che possiamo diventare il Lipsia d'Italia.


Esatto, è quello che dico io... La base dei ricavi che hanno, il Milan non ce l'ha. Il Milan si trova nella spiacevole condizione di dover alzare i ricavi al momento senza stadio. Ha voglia a parlare di programmazione, ci vogliono per forza investimenti per migliorare ulteriormente e soprattutto stabilmente i risultati sportivi, oltre a qualche giocatore di alto livello che attraggano sponsor così da aumentare il fatturato.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, non dimentichiamoci che fino all'altro ieri, DOPO aver vinto lo scudetto, il nostro fantoccio diceva
> 
> "Ma io volevo arrivare quarto!"
> 
> Serve aggiungere altro?


Scaroni è allucinante.
Per fortuna non conta nulla nella costruzione della squadra.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



*Maldini sul segreto di questo Milan*: "Dal 2019 a oggi abbiamo preso 21 giocatori. Un mix di ragazzi esperti e molti giovani. *Io e Massara abbiamo raccontato a ognuno di loro la storia di un progetto che poi si è realizzato. Dunque siamo stati credibili e questa è una parte importante del nostro successo. Naturalmente erano storie diverse. A Zlatan, per esempio, abbiamo chiesto di darci quello che in questo momento poteva portare al gruppo. Per un giovane come Kalulu il discorso è stato: 'I primi sei mesi guarda e impara. Sei nella patria della difesa, memorizza tutto. Prima o poi l’occasione arriva'".*

Questo è il Maldini martellante dentro lo spogliatoio che in passato ci ha fatto vincere tanto in Europa


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da tifoso con la calcolatrice per eccellenza qui dentro e fiero adepto del payroll, questa intervista merita una riflessione molto approfondita perchè rappresenta un momento decisivo per la nostra storia.
> 
> Innanzitutto una premessa: a differenza di quanto molti pensano, non sono affatto un Elliottiano, semplicemente riconosco che il bilancio è un fattore chiave per comprendere il calcio.
> E come avete visto dal topic sui conti 2022/2023, il nostro bilancio al momento permette tranquillamente una decisa campagna di rafforzamento (pur senza top assoluti) senza minimamente mettere in difficoltà i nostri conti, ma anzi proiettandoci verso il pareggio di bilancio 2023 (se non addirittura l'utile).
> ...


complimenti, non avrei saputo dirla meglio. d'accordo su tutto, previsione compresa. E compresi i 'difettucci' di Maldini e il fatto che abbia fatto un all-in puntando sul grandissimo credito che ha ora grazie ai risultati ottenuti e al suo essere rappresentante assoluto (ancor di più in questo momento) della componente tifo (inteso non solo come ultras ma come 'suppporters' in senso generico).
Secondo me poteva essere altrettanto deciso ma un filo più diplomatico, anche se penso sia mesi che mastichi amaro. 
Se c'è un cambio di proprietà forse può vincerla lui, se rimane Elliot in un modo o nell'altro dura poco, come hai scritto ottimamente tu.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Scaroni è allucinante.
> Per fortuna non conta nulla nella costruzione della squadra.


Scaroni sarebbe da cacciare a calci in culo oggi stesso.


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hai ragione al 100%.* Il liverpool è un esempio virtuoso del calcio, spendendo meno e meglio hanno ottenuto risultati sportivi migliori di United, Chelsea, PSG o Barcellona per esempio.* Ricordo anche il trading di giocatori quando hanno rivoluzionato, cedendo i migliori uomini che avevano come Coutinho e Sterling. Però il caso Liverpool è diverso dal nostro. Loro hanno sistemato i conti ma partono comunque da una base alta di ricavi, tra le top, anche grazie alla Premier League. Il principale lavoro era di carattere sportivo, ovvero spendere meglio i soldi. Penso che da noi invece si deve partire anche da un rilancio dei ricavi, e una politica di totale austerity e player trading non può che condannarci per anni alla mediocrità. Detto ciò io sono il primo a pensare che le cose vanno a braccetto, ma bisogna ascotlare anche Paolo e non pensare che possiamo diventare il Lipsia d'Italia.


Spendendo bene e meglio, ma spendendo.

Salah 42M
Firmino 41M
Manè 41M
Van Diijk 85M
Jota 45M
Luis Diaz 65M
Allison 62M
Konatè 40M
Fabinho 45M
Naby Keita 65M

Hanno costruito una squadra con calciatori tutti sopra i 40M.

Non hanno fatto i colpi da 80M-100M, ma chi li ha fatti oltra a PSG, City, Barca, Chelsea?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Spendendo bene e meglio, ma spendendo.
> 
> Salah 42M
> Firmino 41M
> ...


Ma è quello che ho scritto. Loro hanno fatto meglio adibaltri che spendono di più, e sono partiti cedendo coutinho a 150 milioni e sterling a 50/60 se non ricordo male. Serviva per sistemare i conti. Poi loro i ricavi li fanno e hanno speso ma pie sempre a livello di ingaggi e cartellini meno di altre top. Il nostro caso e diverso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Spendendo bene e meglio, ma spendendo.
> 
> Salah 42M
> Firmino 41M
> ...


Hanno lavorato meglio di altri. Però hanno speso. Oltretutto qualcosa hanno sbagliato anche loro, come Benteke e Naby Keita. In avanti però lavoro eccelso: chi con 110 milioni prende Grealish e chi con quei soldi ne prende tre che valgono più dell'inglese. Il Milan deve avere la possibilità di spendere 40 milioni per un giocatore, più o meno l'esempio da seguire deve essere quello.


----------



## Gamma (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Sembrano dichiarazioni di chi sa che rischia molto di andare via.
Ha palesemente sfruttato l'occasione derivante dalla vittoria dello Scudetto per togliersi dei sassolini dalla scarpa.

Vediamo cosa succederà...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (27 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sembrano dichiarazioni di chi sa che rischia molto di andare via.
> Ha palesemente sfruttato l'occasione derivante dalla vittoria dello Scudetto per togliersi dei sassolini dalla scarpa.
> 
> Vediamo cosa succederà...


A me parrebbe strano che un nuovo soggetto arrivi e nuclearizzi la piazza facendo diventare Maldini un martire. Secondo me è più Paolo che manda un messaggio ai naviganti e mette in chiaro le cose a tutti.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Hanno lavorato meglio di altri. Però hanno speso. Oltretutto qualcosa hanno sbagliato anche loro, come Benteke e Naby Keita. In avanti però lavoro eccelso: chi con 110 milioni prende Grealish e chi con quei soldi ne prende tre che valgono più dell'inglese. Il Milan deve avere la possibilità di spendere 40 milioni per un giocatore, più o meno l'esempio da seguire deve essere quello.


il PSG e il city possono spendere 100M per un giocatore e poi usarlo da appendere allo specchietto retrovisore a mo' di arbre magique, gli altri devono farsi i conti (chi con pochi soldi, chi con tanti, chi con tantissimi)


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...



Comunque, speriamo che Baccalà recepisca il messaggio


----------



## Gamma (27 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> A me parrebbe strano che un nuovo soggetto arrivi e nuclearizzi la piazza facendo diventare Maldini un martire. Secondo me è più Paolo che manda un messaggio ai naviganti e mette in chiaro le cose a tutti.



Dipenderà tutto da Redbird.
Se dovessero arrivare probabilmente Paolo resterà (sarebbe suicida presentarsi mandando via Maldini dal Milan, per giunta dopo uno Scudetto).

Se dovesse restare solo Elliott... non saprei, rischiamo di vedere un Boban bis.
Ovviamente Paolo è forte dello Scudetto vinto ed è una figura centrale nel Milan, quindi farlo fuori sarebbe tutt'altro che semplice... ma non mi stupisce più niente ormai!

Speriamo bene!


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Domenica ho visto mia figlia saltare come un’indemoniata urlando “Pioli is on fire”, ho visto bambini in giro per Milano felici come solo davanti alle cose genuine come può essere uno spettacolo di magia per bimbi, ho visto adulti tornare bambini ecc.
> Questo è il Calcio. Questo l’Ac Milan.
> 
> E a chi mi dice “eh ma sei un tifoso romantico che vive negli anni ‘70-90, il calcio è business” rispondo: ma chi è quel fesso che spenderebbe 100 e passa euro per comprarsi una maglietta a strisce con stampato in mezzo al petto a caratteri cubitali lo slogan commerciale di una compagnia aerea se quella maglietta non rappresentasse una passione?


A elliott frega solo dei soldi.
Il fatto stesso che maldini denunci che non è stato convocato una volta che sia una da gazidis per parlare fa capire che razza di proprietà asettica che abbiamo. 

Hanno portato Maldini e Massara a scadenza senza una sola promessa o rassicurazione.
A questo punto sono in alto mare anche rinnovi e operazioni di mercato .

Che vuoi dire?
Io posso solo ringraziare Paolo perché ha messo spalle al muro una proprietà indegna. 

E per mesi qua dentro in tanti mi hanno ripetuto fino alla noia che devo esser grato all'apostolo Elliott. 
Si, come no...
Perché paga la luce, l'acqua e risana i conti.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Dipenderà tutto da Redbird.
> Se dovessero arrivare probabilmente Paolo resterà (sarebbe suicida presentarsi mandando via Maldini dal Milan, per giunta dopo uno Scudetto).
> 
> Se dovesse restare solo Elliott... non saprei, rischiamo di vedere un Boban bis.
> ...


Chiunque arrivi se vuole guadagnare devo fare il prossimo step. Portare il Milan dai vertici italiani a quelli europei.

Se pensano di guadagnare con lo stadio fantasma di Sala o facendo il player trading sul quarto posto i soldi li rivedono col binocolo.

Insomma, gli interessi sportivi dei tifosi e quelli finanziari di eventuali acquirenti sono allineati al momento. 

Se poi finissimo in mano a qualche barbone del mercato zero sarebbe una qualche punizione divina.


----------



## Gamma (27 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Chiunque arrivi se vuole guadagnare devo fare il prossimo step. Portare il Milan dai vertici italiani a quelli europei.
> 
> Se pensano di guadagnare con lo stadio fantasma di Sala o facendo il player trading sul quarto posto i soldi li rivedono col binocolo.
> 
> ...



La punizione divina l'abbiamo già vissuta negli ultimi anni però


----------



## davoreb (27 Maggio 2022)

Grandissimo Paolo, ora la palla passa alla società. 

Con tre acquisti seri e non vendendo nessuno di importante ci giochiamo i primi 4-8 posti in Europa.

Abbiamo un ossatura top


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> La punizione divina l'abbiamo già vissuta negli ultimi anni però


Proprio per quello sarebbe una punizione divina. Abbiamo già dato abbastanza negli ultimi dieci anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Fortuna comunque che Gazidis aveva dichiarato: "Con questa foooorsa, con questo onnione, ciuccio è posibbele". L'ho vista l'unione, manco hai spinto i Singer a interfacciarsi con Paolo. 
"Ma è del mestiere questo?" (Cit.)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Fortuna comunque che Gazidis aveva dichiarato: "Con questa foooorsa, con questo onnione, ciuccio è posibbele". L'ho vista l'unione, manco hai spinto i Singer a interfacciarsi con Paolo.
> "Ma è del mestiere questo?" (Cit.)


vabbe pure gadzidis non è che si possa pretendere chissa cosa, questo a novembre gli scade il contratto, ha avuto il tumore, molto probabilmente gia sa che è fuori e non conta piu nulla, soprattutto considerando che in un cambio di proprietà il primo ad essere cambiato è proprio il ceo


----------



## Viulento (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


un po' in ritardo, ma ci e' arrivato anche paolo.

diceva sempre che non sarebbe mai rimasto con un progetto non vincente.
gia' questo non lo era, ma ci e' girata benissimo.

ora vediamo che succede, speriamo che questa intervista pungente non sia solo perche non gli e' stato ancora rinnovato il contratto, e che, dopo un eventuale rinnovo, riparta con i "siamo a posto cosi".

comunque non vedo un futuro roseo, spero di sbagliarmi.

consoliamoci con lo scudo.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> A me parrebbe strano che un nuovo soggetto arrivi e nuclearizzi la piazza facendo diventare Maldini un martire. Secondo me è più Paolo che manda un messaggio ai naviganti e mette in chiaro le cose a tutti.


Bravo, infatti è per questo che non mi sto arrabbiando come altri.
La nuova proprietà, se non è folle, rinnoverà subito a Maldini che diventerà più forte e decisivo nelle scelte di quanto lo era nel Milan di Gazidis.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2022)

L'unica speranza è che sto Cardinale, schifato un po' da mezza tifoseria ancor prima di mettere piede a Milano, si riveli uno alla Pioli, cioè perculato da tutti con i vari #PioliOut e compagnia per poi mettercelo piacevolmente in quel posto qualche anno dopo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe pure *gadzidis non è che si possa pretendere chissa cosa,* questo a novembre gli scade il contratto, ha avuto il tumore, molto probabilmente gia sa che è fuori e non conta piu nulla, soprattutto considerando che in un cambio di proprietà il primo ad essere cambiato è proprio il ceo


Anche questa frase è da quando si è insediato che la sento per Gazidis. Cosa pretendi? E' solo l'amministratore delegato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Anche questa frase è da quando si è insediato che la sento per Gazidis. Cosa pretendi? E' solo l'amministratore delegato


credevo fosse scontato che il sottinteso fosse ora  ora cosa pretendi da uno che molto probabilmente verra defenestrato tra qualche mese e che non sta conducendo in prima persona la trattativa della vendita visto che di quello si occupano i proprietari? elliot avra detto a gadzidis siamo in tratativa, è tutto bloccato, non farne parola con nessuno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

non so voi, ma a me la sbornia scudetto è già passata con questa intervista.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco l'intervista completa a Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Screen e testo
> 
> ...


Breve riflessione: ricordatevi le parole di Paolo quando sembrava fatta con Investcorp (molto ottimista, c'è curiosità ecc ecc). Adesso fate caso alle parole che usa, autentici siluri. Come ho scritto ieri, le parole non sono mai dette per caso, ma hanno un fine. Paolo sta facendo capire a tutti che la strategia RedBird non è quella auspicabile, e soprattutto tutti i timori che avevamo sono confermati. L'unica cosa che dobbiamo augurarci tutti è che naufraghi questa trattativa all'ultimo, o che cambino idea sul progetto industriale, altrimenti sapete tutti come va a finire, il primo a salutare sarà Paolo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Maggio 2022)

non so ancora che dire, ci penso da stamattina. Tante possibili chiavi di lettura. 
Si aggiunge peraltro a un'altra bomba che mi è piombata in testa sul lavoro. Giornata tremenda, e siamo a soli 4 giorni dallo scudetto. Speriamo bene ma non mi aspettavo una bomba del genere


----------



## The P (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Breve riflessione: ricordatevi le parole di Paolo quando sembrava fatta con Investcorp (molto ottimista, c'è curiosità ecc ecc). Adesso fate caso alle parole che usa, autentici siluri. Come ho scritto ieri, le parole non sono mai dette per caso, ma hanno un fine. Paolo sta facendo capire a tutti che la strategia RedBird non è quella auspicabile, e soprattutto tutti i timori che avevamo sono confermati. L'unica cosa che dobbiamo augurarci tutti è che naufraghi questa trattativa all'ultimo, o che cambino idea sul progetto industriale, altrimenti sapete tutti come va a finire, il primo a salutare sarà Paolo.


Bravissimo. Nessuno ancora lo aveva sottolineato.

Alle domende su Investcorp Paolo ha sempre reagito diversamente.

Del resto questi Redbird la loro filosofia l'hanno espressa, e il fatto di accettare Elliot ancora dentro al 30% la dice anche lunga su quello che è il Milan per loro: un business.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Breve riflessione: ricordatevi le parole di Paolo quando sembrava fatta con Investcorp (molto ottimista, c'è curiosità ecc ecc). Adesso fate caso alle parole che usa, autentici siluri. Come ho scritto ieri, le parole non sono mai dette per caso, ma hanno un fine. Paolo sta facendo capire a tutti che la strategia RedBird non è quella auspicabile, e soprattutto tutti i timori che avevamo sono confermati. L'unica cosa che dobbiamo augurarci tutti è che naufraghi questa trattativa all'ultimo, o che cambino idea sul progetto industriale, altrimenti sapete tutti come va a finire, il primo a salutare sarà Paolo.


non ricordo disse ottimista, alla domanda dell'interessamento degli arabi, paolo disse la squadra l'ha accolto con curiosità, ma abbiamo altre cose a cui pensare, il senso era: i giocatori non sono distratti da queste voci di vendita perche siamo concentrati sullo scudetto.
Se paolo ha detto nell'intervista che nessuno gli ha detto niente della vendita e che ha intuito significa che non sapeva niente di investcorp come non sa niente di redbird


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non ricordo disse ottimista, alla domanda dell'interessamento degli arabi, paolo disse la squadra l'ha accolto con curiosità, ma abbiamo altre cose a cui pensare, il senso era i giocatori non sono distratti da queste voci di vendita perche siamo concentrati sullo scudetto.
> Se paolo ha detto nell'intervista che nessuno gli ha detto niente della vendita e che ha intuito significa che non sapeva niente di investcorp come non sa niente di redbird


parlo di atteggiamento ottimista, se vai rivedere le interviste (vedere non leggere) il suo atteggiamento era molto diverso. In ogni caso Maldini non può dire direttamente so del progetto che hanno in mente e mi fa schifo. Lancia le sue idee, tra l'altro con un pizzico di acidità, visto il non averlo ancora considerato, cosa gravissima. Cercate di leggere il significato delle parole. Se fossero tutte rose e fiori non avrebbe rilasciato questa intervista soltanto dopo 4 giorni dallo scudetto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Nessuno ancora lo aveva sottolineato.
> 
> Alle domende su Investcorp Paolo ha sempre reagito diversamente.
> 
> Del resto questi Redbird la loro filosofia l'hanno espressa, e il fatto di accettare Elliot ancora dentro al 30% la dice anche lunga su quello che è il Milan per loro: un business.


Il problema del Milan è stato questo benedetto stadio. Con lo stadio già in via di costruzione, son sicuro avremmo attirato altro tipo di investitori. E Elliott probabilmente non avrebbe chiesto di restare con quota di minoranza, visto che non ci sarebbe stato da guadagnarci sopra ulteriormente. Ringraziamo anche il Comune di Milano e i comitati di quartiere, oltre alla politica che consente di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote a chi vuole erigere nuove infrastrutture.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> parlo di atteggiamento ottimista, se vai rivedere le interviste (vedere non leggere) il suo atteggiamento era molto diverso. In ogni caso Maldini non può dire direttamente so del progetto che hanno in mente e mi fa schifo. Lancia le sue idee, tra l'altro con un pizzico di acidità, visto il non averlo ancora considerato, cosa gravissima. Cercate di leggere il significato delle parole. Se fossero tutte rose e fiori non avrebbe rilasciato questa intervista soltanto dopo 4 giorni dallo scudetto.


secondo me questa intervista è un modo per dire in un modo o nell'altro prendete una decisione al piu presto possibile perche qua c'è da dare una risposta per le trattative in essere. Credo che i vari origi, sanches non aspetteranno all'infinito. Non credo che la proprieta su investcopr gli abbia detto tutto e su redbird lo tiene allo scuro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema del Milan è stato questo benedetto stadio. Con lo stadio già in via di costruzione, son sicuro avremmo attirato altro tipo di investitori. E Elliott probabilmente non avrebbe chiesto di restare con quota di minoranza, visto che non ci sarebbe stato da guadagnarci sopra ulteriormente. Ringraziamo anche il Comune di Milano e i comitati di quartiere, oltre alla politica che consente di mettere i bastoni tra le ruote a chi vuole erigere nuove infrastrutture.


prababile sia cosi, soprattutto vedendo quanto vengono valutate le altre squadre, non dico arrivare ai 5 mil del city pero ai 3 del psg il milan con lo stadio potrebbe valere, a sto punto redbird porta il know how e loro tengono il 30%


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> secondo me questa intervista è un modo per dire in un modo o nell'altro prendete una decisione al piu presto possibile perche qua c'è da dare una risposta per le trattative in essere. Credo che i vari origi, sanches non aspetteranno all'infinito. Non credo che la proprieta su investcopr gli abbia detto tutto e su redbird lo tiene allo scuro


ma quale proprietà? se ha fatto capire che nessuno si è fatto vivo con lui. Parla di gazidis chiamandolo AD, come se fosse un estraneo. E' evidente che non ci sia molto dialogo. Il problema è che se Paolo Maldini dopo uno scudetto straordinario se ne esce così ci sono problemi gravi. Non facciamo come con Boban che sminuiva tutto e si accusava zorro, per poi invece scoprire che aveva assolutamente ragione. Questa è un'intervista molto simile a quella, mi auguro che il finale non sia analogo.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Bravissimo. Nessuno ancora lo aveva sottolineato.
> 
> Alle domende su Investcorp Paolo ha sempre reagito diversamente.
> 
> Del resto questi Redbird la loro filosofia l'hanno espressa, e il fatto di accettare Elliot ancora dentro al 30% la dice anche lunga su quello che è il Milan per loro: un business.


guardacaso intervista uscita dopo l'ufficialità del ritiro di Investcorp. Magari Paolo aveva ricevuto rassicurazioni da Investcorp a differenza di Redbird che non lo ha considerato di striscio...chi lo sa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quale proprietà? se ha fatto capire che nessuno si è fatto vivo con lui. Parla di gazidis chiamandolo AD, come se fosse un estraneo. E' evidente che non ci sia molto dialogo. Il problema è che se Paolo Maldini dopo uno scudetto straordinario se ne esce così ci sono problemi gravi. Non facciamo come con Boban che sminuiva tutto e si accusava zorro, per poi invece scoprire che aveva assolutamente ragione. Questa è un'intervista molto simile a quella, mi auguro che il finale non sia analogo.


Anche perchè Gazidis ha avuto problemi con un sacco di persone. Boban, Maldini, voleva cacciare tutti per mettere Rangnick. Direi che non è sempre colpa degli altri, caro Aivan. Mi spiace umanamente parlando della sua malattia, ma sinceramente abbiamo bisogno di manager che creino una condizione di maggiore serenità. Non è andato d'accordo con nessuno dei dirigenti dell'area sportiva. All'Arsenal appena partito, nessuno lo ha rimpianto.


----------



## Mika (27 Maggio 2022)

Questa intervista ha fatto più danni delal grandine:
-Ha dato fiato ai giornalisti nemici
-Ci ha fatto distruggere il momento festa dopo nemmeno una settimana
-Ci sta facendo scannare tra di noi dividendoci.

Buono, siamo tornati evoluti e non evoluti come nel periodo Gallianesco. Ha vinto la stampa, come sempre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quale proprietà? se ha fatto capire che nessuno si è fatto vivo con lui. Parla di gazidis chiamandolo AD, come se fosse un estraneo. E' evidente che non ci sia molto dialogo. Il problema è che se Paolo Maldini dopo uno scudetto straordinario se ne esce così ci sono problemi gravi. Non facciamo come con Boban che sminuiva tutto e si accusava zorro, per poi invece scoprire che aveva assolutamente ragione. Questa è un'intervista molto simile a quella, mi auguro che il finale non sia analogo.


appunto sto dicendo, visto che con lui di questioni legate alla vendita non parlano, come fa a sapere che investcorp è meglio di redbird? questa intervista sembra un modo per accelerare le cose perche giustamente lui deve pensare al mercato e dare una risposta ai vari origi, sanches ecc. Ora non so come si conduce una due diligence, pero di certo paolo non puo aspettare mesi prima di fare mercato perche redbird devi controllare i conti e vedere le beghe legali


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

Mi sono letto il progetto Tolosa. RedBird l ha acquistato per 20 milioni. Ha poi investito massicciamente nella data Analytics e nell Academy. In due anni il Tolosa è tornato in Ligue1, con 6 su 11 del migliore XI della Ligue2 (nel frattempo ha ceduto i gioiellini). L obiettivo è portare il Tolosa nella top 6 del campionato francese in due anni. Ora, tutto bellissimo, ma operare a Tolosa è un conto, farlo al Milan dove il livello è già altissimo è qualcosa di molto molto diverso.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Maggio 2022)

Madonna mia, bruttissime notizie in ottica futura... Siamo passati dai 300 milioni di mercato (anche se nessuno ci credeva veramente) al "non c'è budget" praticamente


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questa intervista ha fatto più danni delal grandine:
> -Ha dato fiato ai giornalisti nemici
> -Ci ha fatto distruggere il momento festa dopo nemmeno una settimana
> -Ci sta facendo scannare tra di noi dividendoci.
> ...


Non ci sono divisioni, il 99,9% dei tifosi sta con Maldini. Lo 0,1% che non sta con Maldini non ha bisogno del calcio ma di altro...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto sto dicendo, visto che con lui di questioni legate alla vendita non parlano, come fa a sapere che investcorp è meglio di redbird? questa intervista sembra un modo per accelerare le cose perche giustamente lui deve pensare al mercato e dare una risposta ai vari origi, sanches ecc. Ora non so come si conduce una due diligence, pero di certo paolo non puo aspettare mesi prima di fare mercato perche redbird devi controllare i conti e vedere le beghe legali


Ma secondo te accelerano una cessione per un'intervista di Maldini? dai ragazzi. E' un attacco velato, alla proprietà e a Redbird. Le cita espressamente, così come indirettamente anche a gazidis chiamandolo solo come AD. Non sappiamo se per esempio, Investcorp abbia fatto arrivare a Maldini qualche messaggio sul progetto, ma è evidente che i toni sono assolutamente diversi purtroppo. Comunque auguriamoci vada tutto per il meglio, io l'ho scritto ieri, l'uscita di scena di Investcorp e l'arrivo di Redbird può essere la svolta in un senso o in un altro, vedremo se positivo o negativo. Ma ad occhio e croce, i presupposti non sembrano i migliori.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

L'unica notizia buona è che probabilmente non arriva Botman. Io se la prossima stagione non partiamo con Kalulu-Tomori come coppia titolare, e dietro Kjaer + un altro buono, impazzisco proprio.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questa intervista ha fatto più danni delal grandine:
> -Ha dato fiato ai giornalisti nemici
> -Ci ha fatto distruggere il momento festa dopo nemmeno una settimana
> -Ci sta facendo scannare tra di noi dividendoci.
> ...


Cosa c'entra la stampa scusa? Le parole sono di Paolo, nessuno gli ha puntato una pistola alla testa. Anzi, a giudicare dai contenuti non aspettava altro...


----------



## Kayl (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> L'unica notizia buona è che probabilmente non arriva Botman. Io se la prossima stagione non partiamo con Kalulu-Tomori come coppia titolare, e dietro Kjaer + un altro buono, impazzisco proprio.


No partiamo con Calabria titolare in CL così, genio. O credi che spenderanno per un terzino serio? Con Botman risolvi il problema di nanismo in area e panchina Calabria lasciando Kalulu di fianco a tomori ma sulla fascia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te accelerano una cessione per un'intervista di Maldini? dai ragazzi. E' un attacco velato, alla proprietà e a Redbird. Le cita espressamente, così come indirettamente anche a gazidis chiamandolo solo come AD. Non sappiamo se per esempio, Investcorp abbia fatto arrivare a Maldini qualche messaggio sul progetto, ma è evidente che i toni sono assolutamente diversi purtroppo. Comunque auguriamoci vada tutto per il meglio, io l'ho scritto ieri, l'uscita di scena di Investcorp e l'arrivo di Redbird può essere la svolta in un senso o in un altro, vedremo se positivo o negativo. Ma ad occhio e croce, i presupposti non sembrano i migliori.


accelerare nel senso che qualcuno ad oggi qualche spiegazione a paolo la deve dare, perche quello che ci ha messo la faccia nelle trattative in essere con gli origi, i sanches i botman ovviamente è lui, e giustamente passare per il fesso non piace a nessuno.
Poi se investcorp abbia fatto arrivare notizia a maldini prima di chiudere la trattativa ed acquistare il milan, non depone di certo a favore degli arabi, non dico che siamo al livello del mega sponsor farlocco promesso dai cinefake a fassone ma poco ci manca, diciamo pure che l'arabo con la storia dei tweet non è che abbia fatto chissa quale bella figura, quindi magari puo anche essere che abbia promesso mari e monti a paolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi sono letto il progetto Tolosa. RedBird l ha acquistato per 20 milioni. Ha poi investito massicciamente nella data Analytics e nell Academy. In due anni il Tolosa è tornato in Ligue1, con 6 su 11 del migliore XI della Ligue2 (nel frattempo ha ceduto i gioiellini). L obiettivo è portare il Tolosa nella top 6 del campionato francese in due anni. Ora, tutto bellissimo, ma operare a Tolosa è un conto, farlo al Milan dove il livello è già altissimo è qualcosa di molto molto diverso.


Chi ripete progetto Tolosa, progetto Atalanta o lo stesso progetto Dortmund non ha capito assolutamente nulla del Milan. Al Milan certe cose non possono funzionare, la piazza é troppo grande e la squadra troppo storica. 

Dobbiamo fare le cose con intelligenza? Certo. Da qui a fare quelli che smobilitano (come ha fatto il Tolosa) c'é ne passa eccome. Ma lo sanno anche loro che non possono fare una cosa del genere, non scherziamo. Che poi parliamoci chiaro, ora l'ambiente é in estasi perché é arrivato il trofeo e sembriamo essere usciti dal guado tecnico di due anni fa, ma al Milan soprattutto ora che abbiamo raggiunto la mini vetta non ti perdonano un mercato come gli ultimi due. Fossimo arrivati quinti (parlo per assurdo), fidati che scoppiava il finimondo.

Me le ricordo solo io le fischia e gli insulti a Maldini e Boban in quei tre mesi ? Ed il mercato non era paragonabile a questo, insomma provaci a riproporgli Messias o Billy Ballo a quel Milan in quel momento e vedi come reagiva il mondo Milan.

Non vedo questa eventualità, e non riesco ad evidenziarla cosi perfettamente come molti fratelli quello che vorrebbe fare. Il concetto che mi preme rimarcare é che bisogna sicuramente fare di più di quanto fatto in queste ultime due sessioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mi sono letto il progetto Tolosa. RedBird l ha acquistato per 20 milioni. Ha poi investito massicciamente nella data Analytics e nell Academy. In due anni il Tolosa è tornato in Ligue1, con 6 su 11 del migliore XI della Ligue2 (nel frattempo ha ceduto i gioiellini). L obiettivo è portare il Tolosa nella top 6 del campionato francese in due anni. Ora, tutto bellissimo, ma operare a Tolosa è un conto, farlo al Milan dove il livello è già altissimo è qualcosa di molto molto diverso.


il tolosa si spera diventi qualche squadra satellite, il milan dovrebbe diventare il liverpool, visto che la tecnologia sull'analisi dati degli inglesi, da quello che si legge, è di proprietà di redbird


----------



## gabri65 (27 Maggio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> credevo fosse scontato che il sottinteso fosse ora  ora cosa pretendi da uno che molto probabilmente verra defenestrato tra qualche mese e che non sta conducendo in prima persona la trattativa della vendita visto che di quello si occupano i proprietari? elliot avra detto a gadzidis siamo in tratativa, è tutto bloccato, non farne parola con nessuno.



Io da lui eventualmente non pretendo niente. Ma è uno che sta ancora al Milan e prende milioni su milioni. Milioni che dovrebbero servire per rinforzare la squadra.

Detta così sembra ancora più un manichino. Non è magari colpa sua ma è colpa di chi ce lo ha messo. A che serve allora?

Basta difenderlo, se accetta il ruolo ha la responsabilità di apparire per quello che è, un servo dei potenti. A ognuno il suo, se gli danno fastidio le critiche vada a fare qualcosa di meno appariscente.

Finché, a tutti i livelli e non solo per quest'episodio, avremo gente che occupa poltrone, prende soldi e poi si rivela solo un utile idiota, il mondo andrà sempre peggio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Maggio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io da lui eventualmente non pretendo niente. Ma è uno che sta ancora al Milan e prende milioni su milioni. Milioni che dovrebbero servire per rinforzare la squadra.
> 
> Detta così sembra ancora più un manichino. Non è magari colpa sua ma è colpa di chi ce lo ha messo. A che serve allora?
> 
> ...


che ne so io se le critiche ad aivan gli danno fastidio, ad oggi aivan per una serie di motivi è piu fuori che dentro al milan del futuro


----------



## Viulento (27 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sul figlio Daniel nello spogliatoio: situazione difficile da governare?* "No, perché è un bravissimo ragazzo che sa stare al suo posto. Viene apprezzato per quello che è. E poi il campo parla chiaro. Se tu non sei adatto per quel tipo di livello i tuoi compagni lo riconoscono subito. Questo per Daniel non succede. Poi è chiaro che deve crescere ma la sua autonomia di pensiero e di vita è chiara all’interno del gruppo".


mah.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Maggio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> No partiamo con Calabria titolare in CL così, genio. O credi che spenderanno per un terzino serio? Con Botman risolvi il problema di nanismo in area e panchina Calabria lasciando Kalulu di fianco a tomori ma sulla fascia.


Grazie del genio, ma penso sia troppo. Io una coppia che ha fatto quello che hanno fatto Kalulu-Tomori nonnla cambierei mai e poi mai. E mettere Tomori-Botman con Kalulu a destra non è affatto la stessa difesa. Magari sarà meglio ma non è la stessa. Visto che il fenomeno vero superiore a Botman (e pure a Tomori) è Kalulu.


----------



## Kayl (27 Maggio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Grazie del genio, ma penso sia troppo. Io una coppia che ha fatto quello che hanno fatto Kalulu-Tomori nonnla cambierei mai e poi mai. E mettere Tomori-Botman con Kalulu a destra non è affatto la stessa difesa. Magari sarà meglio ma non è la stessa. Visto che il fenomeno vero superiore a Botman (e pure a Tomori) è Kalulu.


Il punto è molto semplice. Puoi allungare Kalulu e tomori? No. Puoi far cambiare loro modo di difendere sulle palle laterali dove sono chiaramente poco propensi non essendo marcatori stretti oltre che longilinei? No. Puoi insegnare loro a impostare da dietro con lanci da 50 metri? No.

vuoi restare zoppo sulla destra con un terzino nano che dopo un’ora ha la lingua sottoterra che fa 2 assist a stagione e si mangia i gol a 5 metri dalla porta? Non credo.

con kalulu terzino e Botman in mezzo risolvi tutti questi problemi. Quante volte Kalulu ha dovuto coprire Calabria che si faceva penetrare più di cicciolina contro Verona Atalanta e Fiorentina? Non sarebbe più comodo se a destra avessimo Kalulu con tomori a coprirli le spalle e mettere così uno sulla fascia che oltre ad essere veloce e più forte a difendere sa crossare e tirare?

se stai con Calabria anche se compri un fenomeno degno del miglior robben non risolvi niente a destra? Serve un terzino capace di sostenere l’ala, sovrapporsi e bravo a crossare e che soprattutto lo faccia dopo aver alzato la testa. E se non spendi niente Kalulu è perfetto.


----------



## overlord (27 Maggio 2022)

Comunque lo sanno anche i sassi che il GalloGiannino non vedeva di buon occhio Paolino ed ecco i risultati.


----------



## Marcex7 (27 Maggio 2022)

Ha capito anche lui che Cardinale e la sua piccionaia rossa non hanno un euro
Fatemi sapere quando lo capirete anche voi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Chi ripete progetto Tolosa, progetto Atalanta o lo stesso progetto Dortmund non ha capito assolutamente nulla del Milan. Al Milan certe cose non possono funzionare, la piazza é troppo grande e la squadra troppo storica.
> 
> Dobbiamo fare le cose con intelligenza? Certo. Da qui a fare quelli che smobilitano (come ha fatto il Tolosa) c'é ne passa eccome. Ma lo sanno anche loro che non possono fare una cosa del genere, non scherziamo. Che poi parliamoci chiaro, ora l'ambiente é in estasi perché é arrivato il trofeo e sembriamo essere usciti dal guado tecnico di due anni fa, ma al Milan soprattutto ora che abbiamo raggiunto la mini vetta non ti perdonano un mercato come gli ultimi due. Fossimo arrivati quinti (parlo per assurdo), fidati che scoppiava il finimondo.
> 
> ...


Penso che lo sappia anche Jerry. In una intervista dice che in Europa ci sono tante opportunità ma che sa bene che rispetto agli USA i proprietari saranno sempre i tifosi. E al Milan il concetto si eleva alla massima potenza visto che e un brand storico con giusto qualche centinaio di milione di tifosi sparsi per il mondo.


----------

